# X5: To the Temple of Death - IC



## kinem (Jun 13, 2009)

The Great Pass lies in the Black Mountains, one of the highest and most forbidding mountain chains in the known lands. Here peaks are permanently ice-covered, and large glaciers fill many of the high valleys and saddles. From a distance the mountains appear white and dull blue, but when viewed closely, the blue becomes dull gray, barren rock. Most of the mountain land is well above the treeline, even above the highest of the alpine meadows that cover the lower slopes.

Father Fuller has a fair idea where the Pass should be, and leads his companions there this morning, intent on reaching the land of the evil Master and ending the threat to the civilized lands. 

You find a heavily trampled path and follow it.  However, the path just leads up to a blank cliff wall.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

"Well, if that isn't suspcious, than I don't know what is," says Aram, looking over the cliff wall before them. He removes a pair of spectacles from his pack, puts them on, and then moves to the cliff wall, slowly checking over the surface of the rock for anything unusual. "This could take a little while."


*Search +15, take 20 if appropriate and won't take hours. Take 10 otherwise.

Also, can we assume the during our day of rest waiting for Beving to appear, that Father Fuller prayed for the spells necessary to remove Aram's negative energy level?
*


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Father Fuller presumably prepared the spell (right renau1g?), but Aram was able to overcome the negative level on his own.

Girgal had used his wand of lesser vigor to heal himself and Ripclaw.  I'd say he used about 5 charges.

Father Fuller is fully healed having used his own spells yesterday to heal himself.  The party is at full hp.

I'll assume that Bevin wasn't carrying the loot from the commander at the time he vanished.  You should decide who has the ring of telekinesis in particular.[/sblock]

Aram gives the sheer rock face a close visual inspection, but he doesn't see any signs of a secret passage or other irregularities.  If anything, the rock looks smooth and featureless.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Eventually, Aram sighs in frustration. "Well, there is no concealed entrance here. Magic perhaps?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

Father Fuller says "Maybe there is good Master Aram, I will take a look. By the way, that new ring of yours looks mighty nice" as he casts a minor incantation to _detect magic_

[sblock=OOC]
I assume it might be nice for Aram to have something in case we run across foes his blades can't harm? Like the skeleton?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I just assumed Aram would take what I can only assume are the gauntlets of ogre power, and give the ring to someone else. Fuller would be a good candidate, since he really doesn't have a great weapon right now, and may need something if he runs out of spells.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2009)

Keira walks back and forth in front of the cliff face, muttering and flipping through her book.

"Open Sesame?  No... Abra Cadabra?  Blatherskite?  There's got to be something in here..." The woman continues flipping pages as she ponders the wall, sighing as she leans up against it.

[sblock=ooc]
pleasefallthroughpleasefallthrough. 
In other news, assuming it's not an illusory wall, would any knowledges help in figuring this thing out?  Engineering(+11) to notice some hidden lever?  History(+15) to know of past instances of this type of 'road leading into wall'?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Aram safely stows his goggles back in his pack and waits patiently for Fuller and Keira to finish their investigations of the cliff face. He turns his attention outward, keeping an eye and ear open for any sign of danger.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2009)

Father Fuller studies the wall with his magical sight.

[sblock=renau1g]and detects a moderate aura of illusion[/sblock]

Keira mutters and ponders, finally leaning onto the cliff face in frustration - and flops down into the dirt as she tumbles right into the solid wall of rock as though it were thin air.

Beyond the illusory mountainside, she sees a narrow box canyon. The mouth of the canyon is 20 yards wide.  Cliffs 300’ high rise up on either side. The canyon curves to the right ahead, blocking line of sight.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2009)

Keira coughs from the dirt her fall kicks up, and between the coughs her voice comes from beyond the illusory cliff wall "found it." she calls as she picks herself up.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Hearing Keira's cough and call from beyond the wall, Aram chuckles. "Well done," he calls. Then, he glances at Father Fuller and Girgal. "Come on, you two. There are heroic deeds to be done." With a smile, the dervish walks through the wall in roughly the same place that his companion fell through.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

It takes a bit time, but Girgal is finally able to persuade Ripclaw to move through the illusionary wall.

[sblock=ooc]
found it and subscribed

Girgal would used his healing belt first, before using the wand.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=WD]OK, let's say he used 3 wand charges.[/sblock]

The mouth of the canyon is 20 yards wide. Cliffs 300’ high rise up on either side. The canyon twists and turns at this same width for half a mile and ends in a large open area one mile across. At the far side of this bowl is a cave mouth 30' from the ground. A ramp of packed earth runs from the ground to the opening.

As you cross the open area, heading towards the cave mouth, you see wisps of what might be steam drifting from the opening.

Finally, 30' away, you hear a great rumbling noise and a large cloud of steam billows out of the cave. Suddenly, the large head of a green, dragon-like creature thrusts out of the cave!  If it is indeed a dragon, the body must be truly collossal.

The creature says in a booming voice, “What is this? More of the puny creatures who run the face of the earth? Go away and leave me alone!”

[sblock=renau1g]Father Fuller has never heard of any dragon guarding the Pass.[/sblock]

[sblock=WD, Jemal]The dragon seems ... odd.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

"Ho-ho, we are just simple travellers looking to pass on by. We mean you no harm oh great....I didn't catch your name oh powerful one." Father Fuller fawns.

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy (1d20+5=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Aram's scimitars seem to leap into his hands at the appearance of the dragon, and he drops into a defensive crouch. He certainly wasn't expecting a dragon! "Fuller? Keira? Is there something about this pass you might have forgotten to mention?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2009)

*"Just go away! Begone! None may enter my lair!"* the dragon booms.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

"This wasn't here before" Father Fuller whispers out of the side of his mouth to Aram


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

If it wasn't for the sheer seriousness of the situation, Fuller's comments would have made Aram laugh. Instead, he just shakes his head and moves to the rigth, away from his companions. If the beast had a breath weapon of some sort, it wouldn't bod well for them to all stand together in a pack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"Hm, something is odd... we already met a god, didn't we? Perhaps they are _related_." Girgal says, winking at Aram and summons an earth elemental.

[sblock=ooc]
summon feat.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2009)

*"Leave NOW or suffer the consequences!"* the dragon declares.

Billowing gas or steam continues to drift out of the cave and out of the dragon's mouth.

ooc: How spread out is the party and where are you standing?  The cave mouth is about 50' wide, and the earthen ramp is 60' long, 30' high at the cave end, and 50' wide.  The dragon appeared when you were about 30' from the entrance.

To the sides and back is the mile-wide bowl-like valley which the canyon had led to.  The tracks definately led toward the cave.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

Keira whispers to Fuller beside her "I don't think it IS a dragon.  We just passed one illusion.. why not a second?"

The woman calmly, but cautiously, approaches the dragon at a slow steady pace, arms out in a nonthreatening manner.   As she approahces, she speaks in draconic.

[sblock=draconic]"I find it hard to believe that a REAL dragon of your apparent size would need to protect his lair with a measly illusion like that wall back there, And if they DID feel the need to hide, they wouldnn't let travellers leave with knowledge of their lair's location.  I am the descendant of a great wyrm, and have studied the dragons ways for years.  I should warn you that if the true dragons discovered your ruse, you would not last long.  They don't take kindly to impersonators.  Let us pass and we might forget you even exist."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Aram continues to move away from his companions, further to the right.


*Aram will approach the ramp from the farthest right he can, so he should be 20-30' from the rest of the group.*


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2009)

[sblock=Jemal]As Keira approaches the dragon, it looks more and more wrong to her.  Its movements are jerky; the face is expressionless and distorted.[/sblock]

The dragon opens its mouth and seems to frighten Keira as steam pours forth.

[sblock=Jemal]A wave of fear washes over Keira.  She resists the feeling but is still shaken.

(-2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)[/sblock]

ooc: We are now in combat rounds.  I will post a map later, but tell me where you want to be.  PCs to act.


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX....DD....XXXXX
.....----DD----.....
.....----------.....
.....----------.....
.....-----K----.....
.....----------.....
.....----F-G---.....
.....----------.....
.....----------.....
.....----------.....
.....----------.....
.....----------.....
.....----------A....
....................
....................


---------- = ramp (0' to 30' high, steep sides)

DD
DD = dragon's head

A = Aram
F = Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Aram hops up on the ramp and runs up the very edge of it toward the dragon.


*Double move to the very top right side of the ramp.*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2009)

Shaking, Keira manages to hold her ground, certain now that this is not a real dragon.. well, fairly certain... she hopes...
"You call that a Breath Weapon?" Kiera takes a big breath of her own, and focuses the magic of her blood into her lungs, expelling it in a ferocious torrent of icy winds as she channels the power of her silver ancestors.

[sblock=ooc]
5'step forwards and sac a 4th level spell slot for my breath weapon
30' Cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half: Cold Damage (8d6=28) 
*please note that Keira has Darkvision 60' and blindsense 20', in case there's anything else within that area.  Also, does she 'feel' the head's presence or not?  I'm still trying to figure out what exactly is up.  My three primary thoughts are: illusion, some sort of disguise/prop, or undead.  Can I get any knowledge checks given the info I've gathered so far?*

Combat stats: 
AC 17, HP 75, Fortitude +8, Reflex +5, Will +8
Darkvision 60', Blindsense 20', Cold Resist 24[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal summons an earth elemental right next to the head to attack it..
"Deceiver!"

[sblock=ooc]
summon feat.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2009)

The icy wind from Keira frosts over, then shatters the dragon's head!

When the dust clears, the truth is revealed, as lantern light spills out of the shattered framework of a mechanical construct.  Men inside are working cranks, wheels, bellows and drums. This machinery allowed the dragon to move back and forth, turn its head, move its legs, breathe puffs of steam, and make deep rumbling noises.

One man inside holds a cone-shaped object up to his mouth.  *"Run!"*  His booming command in the 'dragon's' voice is directed at the men.

Near where the head was, a robed man appears in several shifting copies, mirror images of each other.

ooc: Girgal can choose a different action as Keira acted first; Father Fuller to act


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

Father Fuller calls upon Amauntor to speed up his allies movements and attacks.

[sblock=OOC]
*Cast _Haste_ *, moving to catch as many of his allies as possible. 

58/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2009)

renau1g: It's a new day and the party is rested.  You might want to reread the conclusion of X4.

Also, you are wearing the commander's platemail and should now know your AC: With the +2 plate armor (effectively half plate due to poor fit), and +1 large shield, FF's AC is 22.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal summons an earth elemental right next into the man's copies. "Attack!"

Ripcla reacts with a mind of his own pouncing into the images.

[sblock=ooc]
summon feat.

What is your ruling regarding the attack from 'pounce' and mirror images?
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2009)

[sblock=WD]Is Girgal riding Ripclaw?

Charge is not possible due to the wreckage of the mechanical dragon in the way.  Would Ripclaw still go in?

The range on your summon elemental ability is 30'.  The robed man with multiple images is about 50' away from Girgal to start.  Assuming Girgal is not mounted, does he move forward?

Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2009)

[sblock=Kinem]Is Girgal riding Ripclaw?
- Yes.

Charge is not possible due to the wreckage of the mechanical dragon in the way.  Would Ripclaw still go in?
- Would a jumping pounce be possible? Jumping over the debris?

The range on your summon elemental ability is 30'. The robed man with multiple images is about 50' away from Girgal to start. Assuming Girgal is not mounted, does he move forward?
- Sorry, thought him to be near the former dragon hit.
If Ripclaw can jump-charge, I will just conjure it then. If not, Ripclaw will approach carefully until summoning distance.

Thanks.
- No problem [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2009)

The fake dragon was designed to scare away interlopers, but it also serves as some protection for the men inside.  For one thing, it absorbed the full force of Keira's icy blast, though it was shattered in the process.

Enough of the framework remains that it would be difficult for Ripclaw to jump inside and pounce on the many-imaged robed man.

Ripclaw approaches the remains of the 'dragon head' and Girgal does a bit of conjuring.  A small roughly humanoid creature made of rock rises out of the ground next to the robed man and attempts to slam him, but hits what must be a false image, which then disappears.

The men inside the 'dragon' begin to flee, away from the party, and presumably towards a rear exit hole 

The robed man withdraws as well.  The earth elemental takes the opportunity to attack as he turns to flee, and strikes a blow on the man himself this time, not just an image.  But the man is still able to get away.

However, unlike the other men, he flees only partway, then turns and casts a spell.  A point of light shoots from his hand towards the front of the 'dragon' - and continues out.  Near Keira, it explodes into a massive fireball!

Keira nearly takes the full force of the fireball, although her combat training does allow her to turn and shield her face from the deadly flames.

Aram is the furthest from the blast and he is able to evade the flames entirely by ducking into a depression in the rough earthern ramp.

Girgal and Ripclaw are burned from behind but escape the worst of the fire.

Father Fuller reacts in time to bring up his shield, protecting him somewhat though he too is burned.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=ooc]Aram 64/64
Fuller 37/58
Girgal 45/66
Ripclaw 57/57
Keira 33/75[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX..D..R.D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...de.d....XXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
.....----ddG--A......
.....----------......
.....-----K----......
.....-------*--......
.....----------......
.....----F-----......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....................
.....................


---------- = ramp (0' to 30' high, steep sides)

dd
dd = wrecked 'dragon' (difficult terrain, cost 10'/sq)

D
D = intact 'dragon' (solid wall)

A = Aram
F = Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira

e = small earth elemental

* = center of fireball

R = robed man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2009)

*OOC: Keira actually should be 5' forward (She was at the same point on this map last round, and took a 5' step forward as she breathed)
Question: How many images are there of the man?


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2009)

ooc: OK, fixed the map.

There are 5 remaining images of the man, 4 of which are presumably fake.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 45/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Ripclaw moves forward to the other end of the construct as Girgal conjures some healing from his wand for himself.


[sblock=ooc]
use one lesser vigor charge.

*Ripclaw makes double move to stand in the empty square north (up) of the uppermost right "D"*
Next to Aram  
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2009)

ooc: I forgot about Ripclaw's evasion.  He saved so he took no damage.  Girgal still took damage though.

WD, please specify where you want to go more precisely.  You may also take into account the above errata


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Aram rushes forward into the cavern, around the outside of the "dragon." He takes cover at the corner, ready to plunge his blades into the robed man should he pass by him.

*Double move to stand in the empty square north (up) of the uppermost right "D"*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

"Lets get rid of those, shall we?"  Keira weaves her hands intricately in front of her, and with an unintelligible word of power five silver streaks fly forward, one impacting each of the robed figures, dissipating the fakes.  With a shout of triumph, she dives behind the dragons skeletal frame, removing herself from his sight "He's all yours, boys!"

[sblock=ooc]
Keira casts Magic missile: 5 missiles vs 5 images.  Each missile that strikes a mirror image should dissipate it, and the last deals... Magic Missile (1d4+1=2)  2 damage to the real mage. 

Move action: move NE diagonally, ending up 20' East of the earth elemental
Combat Stats: 
AC 17, HP 33/75, Fortitude +8, Reflex +5, Will +8
Shaken (-2 atks/saves/skills/ability checks)
Darkvision 60', Blindsense 20', Cold Resist 24 
Spells/day :  6/8/8/6/4
Spells cast:  0/2/0/0/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2009)

ooc: edited above post.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

kinem said:


> The robed man withdraws as well.
> 
> However, unlike the other men, he flees only partway, then turns and casts a spell.  A point of light shoots from his hand towards the front of the 'dragon' - and continues out.  Near Keira, it explodes into a massive fireball!




"You shall bother us no longer!" Father Fuller as he points at the robed figure and an area of silence envelops him.

[sblock=OOC]
*Cast _Silence_ on the robed man, Will save DC 16 against it.

37/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2009)

There are crates against the wall where Girgal and Aram passed.

ooc: Aram has his everburning torch strapped to his back, right?  Otherwise, that area is dark.

Silence envelops Girgal as Fuller casts his spell (20' radius) (and Aram if he's sharing the square).

The robed man - now a lone figure - gives a nod in Father Fuller's direction, then makes some rapid hand gestures.  Suddenly, he's gone!

ooc: You gotta love those Sudden Metamagic feats.

The other men who were in the 'dragon' continue to flee further down the large tunnel.  Some of them carry torches.

[sblock=WD, Rhun]Girgal's hearing returns shortly thereafter, indicating that the man is probably invisible and carrying the silence with him.

Ripclaw scents that the man came a bit closer, then went further away.[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX..........XXXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX......GA...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...de.d.K..XXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
.....----dd----......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----F-----......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....................
.....................


---------- = ramp (0' to 30' high, steep sides)

dd
dd = wrecked 'dragon' (difficult terrain, cost 10'/sq)

D
D = intact 'dragon' (solid wall)

A = Aram
F = Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira

e = small earth elemental
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

Spellcraft (1d20+16=26) to identify what spell he cast.

*EDIT: Disregard, just realized that i couldn't see him cast due to the wall, and can't hear him either due to the silence, so no identifying for me. *


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 46/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"The mage is maybe still near." Giragal says. Then he speaks some words in an unknown language and gesticulates with his left hand.


[sblock=ooc]
Cast BlindSight. Sharing the effect with ripclaw.

If ripclaw senses him, attack!
----
damage healed (lesser vigor): 1
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 29, 2009)

Girgal (nor Ripclaw) does not see the missing mage even after casting the blindsight spell.

ooc: Aram, Fuller, Keira to act


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

Father Fuller drops the spell effect and sound once again returns to the area, while the abbot calls upon the healing touch of Amauntor to slowly knit his wounds. He marches up the ramp near where Keira is located

[sblock=OOC]
Free: dismiss the _silence_ spell.
Move: to 1 square north of K
Standard: Cast _Lesser Vigor_, regain 1 hp, duration 17/18 rounds

38/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2009)

Keira climbs to the top of the dragon, surveying the area...
"Where'd he go?" she shouts to her companions.  Once she gets the response of his dissapearance, she grins "Oh really?" and waves a hand in front of her eyes, which flash briefly, reflecting light like a cat's as her eyes search the darkness.
[sblock=ooc]
Move action to spider climb(slippers) on top of the dragon skeleton, and 20' north.  I'm presuming someone tells her the mage went invisible when she asks what happened, in which case Keira casts See Invisibility.

SO, lets see if she can see him from her vantage point: 
See Invisibility, Darkvision 60', Lowlight vision, Blindsense 20', Spot + 19.
If Keira spots him, she'll point him out to her companions.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2009)

Keira manages to climb on top of the 'dragon' construct, though the top surface is rough and will hamper movement.

"Other side!" she points.

ooc: Aram to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX..........XXXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX......GA...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX..!D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D..[COLOR="SlateGray"]K[/COLOR].D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D.F..XXXXX
XXXXX...de.d....XXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
.....----dd----......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....................
.....................


---------- = ramp (0' to 30' high, steep sides)

dd
dd = wrecked 'dragon' (difficult terrain, cost 10'/sq)

D
D = intact 'dragon' (solid wall)

A = Aram
F = Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira (on top of dragon construct)

e = small earth elemental
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Everyone, don't forget the benefits of FF's _Haste_ spell, 30' extra movement (up to double your base movement), +1 to AC & Ref saves, extra attack when making the full attack action, and +1 on attack rolls
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2009)

ooc: Thanks for the reminder Ryan, that had slipped my mind.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2009)

Aram moves to block the path of the robed man out ot the frame, but realizes it is likely futile due to his invisibility. He cocks his head to the side, listening.

*Aram will try to figure out where the guy went by listening.

And yes, Aram typically has his everburning torch stuck in his pack.*


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2009)

The sound of footsteps echoes back into the tunnel.

[sblock=WD, Jemal]The invisible robed man, who had been on the other side of the dragon construct, moves deeper into the tunnel.[/sblock]

"Do not pursue and I will trouble you no more!" the invisible mage declares, then casts a spell.  A bright wall of fire appears in the tunnel, 20' high and blocking the entire width.

You can feel the heat coming off from it; Aram, Girgal, and Ripclaw suffer some damage from the heat. (ooc: 5 pts)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX..!........XXXXX
XXXXX..........XXXXXX
XXXXX[COLOR="Red"]~~~~~~~~~~~[/COLOR]XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX....A.G....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D..[COLOR="SlateGray"]K[/COLOR].D...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...de.d....XXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
.....----dd----......
.....-----F----......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....................
.....................


---------- = ramp (0' to 30' high, steep sides)

~~~~~~~~~~ = wall of fire

dd
dd = wrecked 'dragon' (difficult terrain, cost 10'/sq)

D
D = intact 'dragon' (solid wall)

A = Aram
F = Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira (on top of dragon construct)

e = small earth elemental
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 42/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 52/57

Giragal speaks some words in an unknown language and gesticulates with his left hand. This time the effect is obvious: A pale violet glow marks the wizard, making him an easy target again. Ripclaw takes a few steps back, leaving the strongest heat with Girgal.


[sblock=ooc]
Faerie Fire on the mage.

move away from fire wall enough to take no damage
----
damage healed (lesser vigor): 2
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2009)

ooc: The mage is on the other side of the wall of fire, so he is concealed right now by that.

Girgal and Ripclaw (and Aram) will certainly want to move because you are in the wall's heat damage range.  You are currently 10' from it.  Damage is 2d4 within 10' and 1d4 past 10' but within 20'.

Father Fuller dismissed the silence spell.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

"Damn," says Aram, backing away from the flames. "My blades will taste that one's blood."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

Keira scampers forwards along the "dragon's" back "I doubt he was more than a simple bandit, but.. I HATE people trying to burn me or my friends."  She sighs and takes a deep breath, breathing forth another cone of icy mist to combat the firewall in front of her "Open Sesame!"

[sblock=ooc]
Keira moves forward as far as she can get with a single move (if it's hampered that should be 15'), then uses another Icy Breath Weapon (8d6=29) 
Wall of fire is put out by 20 points of cold damage.  Aram should be outside of the area of my breath, being 10' below me (And b/c his post stated he 'backed up') and behind the cover from the dragon.  The Coloured areas should show the area that gets hit by the breath weapon. 
Hmm.. on second look, being a 30' cone, I believe it reaches the mage (!) as well..  DC 21 reflex save for half of 29 cold damage.
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX[color=slategray]..!...[/color].....XXXXX
XXXXX.[color=slategray].....[/color]....XXXXXX
XXXXX[COLOR="Red"]~~[/color][color=slategray]~~~~[/color][color=red]~~~~~[/COLOR]XXXXX
XXXXX...[color=slategray]...[/color].....XXXXX
XXXXX....[color=slategray]A.[/color]G....XXXXX
XXXXX...D.[color=slategray].[/color]D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D.[COLOR="SlateGray"]K[/COLOR]D....XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...de.d....XXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
.....----dd----......
.....-----F----......
```
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2009)

Keira's icy breath extinguishes a 20' wide swath of the roaring hot wall of fire, and frosts over the cursing mage.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX..!........XXXXX
XXXXX..........XXXXXX
XXXXX[COLOR="Red"]~~[/COLOR]....[COLOR="Red"]~~~~~[/COLOR]XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...........XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D.[COLOR="SlateGray"]K[/COLOR]D....XXXXX
XXXXX..D.A..DG..XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX..D....D...XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D....XXXXX
XXXXX...D..D.F..XXXXX
XXXXX...de.d....XXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
XXXXX....dd....XXXXXX
.....----dd----......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....----------......
.....................
.....................


---------- = ramp (0' to 30' high, steep sides)

~~~~~~~~~~ = wall of fire

dd
dd = wrecked 'dragon' (difficult terrain, cost 10'/sq)

D
D = intact 'dragon' (solid wall)

A = Aram
F = Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira (on top of dragon construct)

e = small earth elemental

! = man outlined by faerie fire
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Fuller to act


----------



## kinem (Jul 4, 2009)

ooc: I will act for Father Fuller as renau1g is on vacation feeding the bears.

Father Fuller moves up beside Girgal.  "Feel the wrath of Amauntor!" he commands the faerie-fire-covered mage, and with some mystic words he points and sends a searing beam of light at the man.

The heat and frost are too much for the mage, who shrieks in pain and collapses to the rocky ground.

The other men who were in the 'dragon' continue to flee down the tunnel, their torches growing more distant.

ooc: Will anyone pursue the men?  If not, combat is over.

For his part Father Fuller makes his way to the fallen mage and puts a finger on the man's throat to check his pulse.  "He's dead."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 43/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 52/57

Giragal and Ripclaw try to catch one of the other 'dragon' men for interrogation.

[sblock=ooc]

----
damage healed (lesser vigor): 3
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2009)

Aram follows after Girgal, jusin case the druid needs some back-up.


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2009)

With Ripclaw's natural speed and the aid of the haste spell, Girgal is easily able to catch up with the fleeing men.  Aram is just seconds behind.

The fleeing men shout to each other, trying to decide what to do.  There seems to be no clear leader.  "We'll die as martyrs for the master!"  "Do you really believe that crap?"  "We fight for Hule!" "To defend our homes against these infidels!" "For Lutton!" "For Magden!"  "But what chance have we?  They laughed off Grans' best!"  "Dogpile them!"  "But ... the monster!  And see how fast it runs!"  "Let's see if they're men or monsters, then!"

Clatter.  Clatter.  Clatter.

The men stop and begin to throw down their swords.

A torchbearing man steps forward, tossing his sword onto the stone ground.

"We surrender" he explains.  "We are warriors ... but we are not trained in slaying monsters like you ride, nor can we fight witches who breath ice like dragons.  Take us prisoner, or show the doubters among us your evil and slay us, so that our faith in the Master be renewed." 

The ten other men stop and await their fate, their swords discarded on the ground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 44/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 52/57

Giragal and Ripclaw circle the unarmed warriors. Then the halfling says to Aram: "Speak you to them. You are better with words."

[sblock=ooc]

----
damage healed (lesser vigor): 4
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Aram frowns. While he was educated and well spoken, diplomacy had never really been his strong point. Still, he'd give it a try. "We are not monsters, and do not slay unarmed men." The dervish lowers his scimitars, but does not sheath them. "You claim we are the evil ones, but it is The Master who invades and conquers the lands beyond the mountains, who wages a war of aggression with those that want nothing but peace, and who tortures the innocent and good. How can you defend such a man, without seeing the truth of his evil?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2009)

The men consider Aram's question, and some of them step forward to answer.

"The war is to convert the infidels to the worship of the true gods."

"For years there was strife between orcs and men.  The Master has united both races, and turned the agression of the orcs away from our homes in Hule.  He is the great uniter.  He will unite the rest of the world the same way."

"Hule is ruled by holy men.  Darokin is a 'republic'.  Those people got rid of their rightful king and put themselves above all.  They think they are wiser than the gods.  What they are doing is angering the gods and the Master is carrying out the gods' will in punishing them."

"Personally, I don't agree with the war.  That's why I volunteered to serve in the fake dragon - I never expected to see action this far from the front lines."

"The men of Darokin associate with elves.  Do you know how elves live for hundreds of years?  They drink the blood of human babies!  I don't care what anyone says  - I know because they stole the son of my cousin's friend.  His only son!"  A somewhat older man, his fists clench with righteous anger.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Father Fuller will finish up his investigations of the dead wizard, gathering anything that looks particularly valuable or radiates magic (thanks to his detect magic) before hustling to catch up to the others.

As he reaches them, the older abbot hears the last comments and begins another belly laugh "Oh-ho-ho-ho, you tell some funy story's in the desert. Elves drinking blood... maybe them drow types, you know the black ones undergound."  Father Fuller replies.

[sblock=OOC]
No bears got me thankfully 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

"Some of us do not wish to be lorded over by the master," says Aram quietly.  "It is obvious that your minds are twisted, and that your close minded opinions have led you to the master's service." He looks at Girgal and Fuller questioningly, wondering if they have anything to add.


----------



## kinem (Jul 15, 2009)

When Father Fuller examined the body of the fallen mage, he found
- a blue potion
- 2 wands
- 3 diamonds
- a spellbook
- a high quality dagger

Keira joins the rest of the party.

"What will become of us now?  We have surrendered, which the Master forbids.  If you want to continue through the Pass, we won't persue you.  We'll head out the other way" one of the men offers, and the others nod in agreement.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Father FUller attempts to discern the truthfullness of their comments

[sblock=OOC]
Sense Motive (1d20+5=10) 
[/sblock]

"Well they seem ok by me. They didn't try and fight us either, so maybe we let them go yes?" the abbot suggests


----------



## kinem (Jul 15, 2009)

Father Fuller does not see any signs of deception from the men.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"Go," says Aram, pointing back the way they came with a single scimitar. "If we cross blades again, I shall not be as merciful."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

After they are gone, Father Fuller turns to the others and reveals the items from the wizard. "Ho,ho now we just need a way to figure out what they do" the abbot says, looking to Keira hopefully.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

"Seems we have quite a few items that we need to figure out what they do," says Aram with a smile.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2009)

Keira's eyes were uncharacteristically angry as she silently watched the men leave.  She manages to shake off her silence though, as the items are shown to her.  "Magical Identification has never been my strongest suite, I'm more into the lore and histories of them, but I'll see what I can do.  Any objections to waiting here in the cave for a few moments?"

Her eyes begin to glow as she examines the items, and the sorceress continues speaking, lowering her voice "And meanwhile someone with a bit of stealth can head after them to make sure they've actually left?  No offense, Father, but there's something about them I don't trust.  Might have something to do with the 'following a homicidal despot' or perhaps the blatant racism.."

[sblock=ooc]
Spellcraft; Knowledge Arcana (1d20+16=24, 1d20+17=28) Spellcraft 24, Knowledge Arcana 28, Detect Magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Aram nods and moves to follow the men, just to make sure they really are leaving.


*Move Silent +12, Hide +12*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 52/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 52/57

Girgal nods silently and follows them on Ripclaw like a ghost.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 17, 2009)

[sblock=Jemal]The potion has a faint conjuration aura, while the wands have auras of moderate enchantment and faint divination.

The divination wand is a stick of onyx covered with runes. Keira can decipher symbols for "identification".

The enchantment wand is a carved white bone with a dark stone attached to one end.[/sblock]

The men head back to the damaged fake dragon.  They begin opening crates against the cavern walls and gathering supplies.  A few of them notice that they are being followed and tell the rest, but they don't do anything about it.

Two of the men argue angrily; the man who spoke against elves calling the one who opposed the war a traitor.  It seems for a moment as if they are about to come to blows, but the other men hold them apart.

There are some swords and a few crossbows among the supplies, which the men take, while the rest of the men break off parts from the dragon or the crates to form makeshift clubs.  After gathering what they can, the men head out into the valley and trek away from the caves.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Back inside, the tunnel stretches ahead in a long, winding path.  There are numerous side tunnels that lead nowhere.

As the party heads deeper inside, the tunnel goes onward for miles, and it becomes hard to breathe.

There are some major forks in the tunnels, and it becomes clear that the party must make a choice: Left or Right path?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

"If only your friend Bevin was still here, a dwarf would be a big help here underground. Ah well, do you want to flip a coin?" Father Fuller asks


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

"Yes, a dwarf would be perfect in these tunnels. But alas, he is lost to us." Aram considers the passages. "Yes, let's flip a coin."


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2009)

ooc: Before you continue, will anyone be doing some healing?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

*OOC: Did Aram take any damage from the wall of fire? Or did he back off in time?*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal casts a healing spell on himself, sharing it with ripclaw and uses one charge of his wand on himself. "Anyone else?"

[sblock=ooc]
Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=6)
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
FF has the benefits of the Lesser Vigor so he should be at 56/58 hp and be fine, maybe Girgal wants some healing?
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 23, 2009)

ooc: Aram took 5 pts of damage from the wall of fire when it first appeared, before he could back off.

Keira was the worst hit by the fireball (hp 33/75) and I don't think she had any healing since then.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Father Fuller sees the bad burns on Keira and administers some of his more curative magicks to her. The healing takes time, but with no immediate threat, the abbot is able to fully healr her wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Lesser Vigor twice, she'll regain 34 hp that way, over 34 rounds. I assume well wait the 3.5 minutes or so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2009)

The sorceress smiles thankfully at Father Fuller "I've never been to fond of flames.  Thank you."  She holds up the magical items "I've been able to discern a bit about these, and I think that this one will help us discern even more... if I can just figure out where the on button is.."

[sblock=ooc]
Did my spellcraft/knowledge checks help me to identify any triggering mechanisms for either of the wands?  Specifically what Keira believes to be the 'wand of identify'?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2009)

"I'm fine," says the dervish, examining his own wounds. "No worse than a bad sunburn."


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2009)

[sblock=Jemal]Keira isn't sure how to activate the wand with the suggestive runes, but it might be as simple as touching it to an object and saying the command word.  Perhaps the command word is something related to its function.[/sblock]

ooc: So who wants the honor of flipping the fateful coin?  Many coins are plain metal disks, but others are stamped with a face or symbol, typically on just one side.  Some of the coins you have are Darokin issue: platinum dragons, gold presidents (maybe a few of the old crowns), silver ladies, and copper candles.  I remember that Aram at least has some coins with the Master's chariot symbol on them.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Aram takes a coin from his pouch and flips it into the air.



*1 - heads, 2 - tails

ROLL: 2 - tails it is*


----------



## kinem (Jul 30, 2009)

ooc: You might want to call which means Left or Right in advance next time 

Also, I want to know what kind of coin he's using - what metal and what symbol.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Aram uses one of the Master's chariot coins to flip, with the tails indicating they should take the right-side passage.


----------



## kinem (Aug 1, 2009)

Aram pulls out a silver coin with a chariot symbol etched on one side, which he got from the mad hermit's hut in the now distant village of Pramayama.

Heads left, tails right.

He flips it, and the blank side comes up.  A good sign?  He indicates the right passage.

Obeying the coin, the party heads down the rightward tunnel.

It is quite chilly in the tunnels and the air is stale and hard to breathe.  The floors are irregular and cluttered with fallen stone and stalagmites. Water and sometimes ice film the walls. Puddles dot the floor. The walls and ceilings of the tunnels are jagged and rough.

The tunnels range from 11 to 20 yards wide and 11 to 30 yards high. 

It is difficult to keep accurate track of time while in the tunnels, but they seem to go on for miles and miles.

Fungus grows in patches throughout the tunnels.  Girgal suspects that much of it is poisonous.

As the party enters a wide section of the tunnel, you hear the noise of rocks tapped against rocks. When you try to approach the source of the tapping, it stops.  You see nothing unusual - only boulders, stalagmites, and stalactites.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2009)

"Be alert," says Aram quietly to his companions. He moves forward slowly, trying to find the source of the taping.


----------



## kinem (Aug 5, 2009)

There is no doubt that this tunnel has been used in the past - while tracks are often hard to discern in the rocks, there are some places where they are obvious, and occasionally you have passed a pile of trash or a nearly skeletal corpse.

Aram and the others inspect the area where the tapping sound had seemed to come from.  There are stalagmites and stalactites (some fused into pillars), and numerous rocks including several large boulders, but you don't see any animals or other likely sources of the noise.

Just move on?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal looks around if all stalagmites have stalactites and the other way around.
Ripclaw sniffs into the air.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2173602/
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

Aram pauses, looking expectantly at Girgal. If the halfling didn't sense anything, than perhaps they should just move on.


----------



## kinem (Aug 7, 2009)

None of the stalagmites or stactites look out of place.

Ripclaw sniffs around but only smells the dank air and the dusty rocks.

The party continues onward.  Similar incidents with odd tapping noises happen again, a couple more times.  In each case the noise stops when the party approaches, and there is no obvious cause for the sound.

After about another hour of travelling in the tunnels, there is a sudden much louder noise.  Two large creatures - they appear to be made of rock, so that you didn't notice anything unusual until you were close, but now they look very much like trolls and are about 11' tall - peel away from the sides of the tunnel and confront the party!  They look prepared for action but hold back for the moment rather than attack yet.

At the same time, a small boulder ahead in the tunnel rises to its feet!  In doing so it makes rocky noises similar to what you have been hearing.

The boulder-creature says in an odd, hollow voice "Halt!  Surrender now, and you might live."

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....b.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX.T..T.XXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXX..AG...XXX
XXXr..KF..rXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

T = rock troll
b = boulder-monster

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Surrender to whom?" Girgal asks, as he summons an small earth elemental himself.

[sblock=ooc]
use feat. Ripclaw full defense.
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2009)

Father Fuller wonders the same thing as Girgal.

[sblock=OOC]

58/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

"Indeed," adds Aram, his scimitars leaping into his hands. He wondered how effective the weapons would be against creatures of this sort, but he was unaccustomed to handling the larger sword and axe that they had taken from their enemies. "Identify yourself!"


----------



## kinem (Aug 7, 2009)

"Drop your weapons!" the boulder-creature commands.  "We are The People of The Rocks.  We have agreed to guard this tunnel for the Master.  Don't worry, his people are flesh-vermin like you.  We'll turn you over to them and they'll take care of your needs."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Aram frowns, and his face becomes grim. He points a scimitar and the boulder-creature. "If you serve the Master, than you are an enemy of ours! Surrender to us now, and we will not slay you."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2009)

"Oh yes, we have no fight with you. If you want we'll be able to free you from your obligation if you let us pass." Father Fuller suggets.


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2009)

"Get them!" the boulder-creature calls out.

The two rock trolls take the hint and begin to advance menacingly.  However, the party is also ready for action at this point.

ooc: The PCs have won the initiative roll.  PCs to act.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....b.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX.T..T.XXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXX..AGe..XXX
XXXr..KF..rXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

e = small earth elemental

T = rock troll
b = boulder-monster

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Before his allies can act, Girgal summons a powerful blast of sand, knowing it ti be able to even scour rocks.

[sblock=ooc]
cast blast of sand. Then elemental moves to block the way of one of the trolls.

Sandblast (Relex DC: 20) (9d6=28)

BLAST OF SAND
Conjuration (Creation) [Earth]
Level: Druid 4, Sand 4, sorcerer/wizard 4
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 30 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped burst
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: No
Sand sprays from your outstretched palm with enough force to strip flesh from bone and scour surfaces. The spell deals 1d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 10d6). Do not divide damage from sand scour by four when applying it to objects.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

"Die, then," says the dervish, his voice low. Aram steps forward and engages the first of the trolls, his holy blades slashing through the air like a mass of writhing serpents.



*
5' step northwest (up-left)
Full Attack (four attacks):
-  +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

Father Fuller sees his allies taking the route of slaying their foes, so he decides to protect them from the inevitable counter-attack. He calls upon Amauntor to shield them.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: n/a
Standard: Cast _Mass Shield of Faith_ on everyone (+3 deflection bonus to AC for 8 minutes)

38/58 HP, 25 AC (22 normally), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2009)

The huge blast of sand seems to take the stony monsters by surprise.  It scours the trolls, and the boulder-creature behind them falls down with a stony clatter.

Aram strikes the troll in front of him with three solid blows, leaving it reeling, even as Father Fuller casts his protective spell.

Though the battle seems to be going in the party's favor so far, the trolls' wounds seem to start healing before your eyes.

ooc: Keira to act.  I hope Jemal can come around soon.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....&.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX.T..T.XXXX
XXX..A..e..XXX
XXXX...G...XXX
XXXr..KF..rXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

e = small earth elemental

T = rock troll
& = boulder-monster (dead)

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=kinem]
Not sure if you saw the post in the Talking the Talk area about Jemal. Crazymonkey started a thread on it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

*OOC: Just a bump. *


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2009)

Keira steps to the left and casts a spell, unleashing a magical ray at the troll near Girgal, which strikes the monster.  The giant troll looks weaker and droopy.

[sblock=ooc]ray of enfeeblement[/sblock]

The enraged rock trolls attack the desert warrior who dares to slash at them with his puny scimitars.  The one in front of Aram misses him with its claws but bites him on the ear.  The trolls move to flank him; the other one steps closer to attack Aram as well but misses.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....&.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX......XXXX
XXX.TA.Te..XXX
XXXX...G...XXX
XXXr.K.F..rXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

e = small earth elemental

T = rock troll
& = boulder-monster (dead)

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: 10 damage to Aram.  PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

The small earth elemental crumbles to dust, as as fiery one appears to flank with Ripclaw. Girgal thinks about the vulnerabilities of trolls, but Ripclaw takes a more direct approach, attacking the one troll full of fury.

[sblock=ooc]
Resummons elemental to flank with Ripclaw. This time a fire elemental.
Fire elemental slam (hit, dam, fire) (1d20+3=9, 1d4=3, 1d4=2)
if striked with natural weapon, Reflex DC:11 to avoid burn.

Know nature (1d20+11=27) about the vulnerabilities of the trolls.

Ripclaw full attack
claws (hit, dam, poison) (1d20+9=18, 1d6+4=5, 1d4=4, 1d20+9=20, 1d6+4=10, 1d4=3)
Tail (hit, dam, poison) (1d20+4=10, 1d6+2=5, 1d4=4, 1d20+4=11, 1d6+2=8, 1d4=4) sorry only one tail, ignore the second row
Bite (hit, dam) (1d20+4=8, 1d6+2=8)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Father Fuller remains back, but calls upon Amauntor to grant him added strength to destroy his foes.

[sblock=OOC]
*FF's spell choice is ill suited for these foes. Any suggestions are welcome.

Move: n/a
Standard: Cast _Bulls Strength_ on himself (+4 Str bonus  for 8 minutes)

38/58 HP, 25 AC (22 normally), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

*OOC: I so wanted to have Aram make a Mike Tyson comment to the troll, but I couldn't figure out how to work it into an IC post!*

Aram growls against the pain as blood spills down the side of his head. He takes a slightly more defensive posture, but continues to slash his whirring scimitars at the wounded troll, hoping to take it out of the fight.


*AC: (26), Hit Points: 49/64


1 pt combat expertise, Full Attack (four attacks):
-  +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2009)

When Girgal summons the fire elemental, there is a sharp bang as natural gasses within the tunnel ignite.  Luckily the effect is fairly localized, but it becomes hard to breathe as the oxygen in the area is rapidly being consumed.  There is a slight breeze in the tunnel but the new air coming over to you is quickly being depleted as well.

ooc: Everyone (except the elemental, and including the trolls) takes 9 damage.

[sblock=Walking Dad]Girgal can tell that unless he dismisses the elemental, those in the area will continue to suffer (1d10 damage/rnd) from lack of air.

Girgal knows that trolls don't heal fire and acid damage fast, but that's normal trolls.  These rock trolls may be different.  In any case, pounding them into the ground until they stop getting up should work.

ooc: I don't like RAW regeneration, so I use a modified mechanic.[/sblock]

Ripclaw claws the troll in front of him, inflicting some damage and making the giant a little sluggish with poison.

Aram's scimitars form a *holy field* of flashing steel, but luck is not with him this time as he misses the troll that bit him.

Father Fuller steps back as he casts his strength spell, so that the long-armed troll can not take the opportunity to catch him off guard.

Keira casts another spell and four glowing missiles shoot from her hand into the troll Aram was attacking.

The trolls' wound continue to heal before your eyes. They seem to be healing even faster than the trolls the party slew on the riverbank.

Both trolls roar and attack Aram, but only the one that Aram was attacking scores a hit, with a vicious claw.  Aram is starting to look like he's in real trouble.  (ooc: hp 25/64)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....&.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX...f..XXXX
XXX.TA.T...XXX
XXXX...G...XXX
XXXr.K....rXXX
XXX....F...XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

f = small fire elemental

T = rock troll
& = boulder-monster (dead)

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 57/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

The small fire elemental extinguishes to smoke and an earth elemental grows from the ground to flank with Ripclaw. Ripclaw continuous to attacking the one troll full of fury and accuracy.

[sblock=ooc]
Resummons elemental to flank with Ripclaw. This time an an earth elemental.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2213694/Earth elemental slam (hit, damage) (1d20+6=21, 1d6+5=7)

Ripclaw full attack
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2213698/claws (hit, dam, poison) (1d20+9=13, 1d6+4=10, 1d4=4, 1d20+9=22, 1d6+4=10, 1d4=2)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2213699/tail (hit, dam, poison) (1d20+4=22, 1d6+2=6, 1d4=2)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2213700/bite (hit, dam) (1d20+4=22, 1d6+2=7)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

Realizing he is in trouble, Aram tries to position himself so that only one of the troll's can attack him, leaving the other to Girgal. He then sends his blades back in, though the dervish is now far more cautious with his strikes, unwilling to leave himself open.


*AC: (28), Hit Points: 25/64

5' step South
3 pt combat expertise, Full Attack (four attacks):
-  +8/+3 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +8/+3 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Father Fuller sees his ally in trouble, but knows that going in to heal will cause him to be slashed by the trolls. He instead conjures a blast of concussive force the slams into the creature.

[sblock=OOC]
*FF's spell choice is ill suited for these foes. Any suggestions are welcome.

Move: n/a
Standard: Cast _Sound Lance _ on whichever troll looks more injured 
sonic damage (8d8=33) Fort save DC19 for 1/2
heal; spot (1d20+8=20, 1d0+4=5) to determine who's more injured (not sure if it's heal or spot)

38/58 HP, 25 AC (22 normally), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC For Renau1g]
These trolls do not appear to be large size, so they shouldn't have reach. With Aram's 5' step "south," Fuller can 5' step to heal him without provoking AoO, I think.

No big deal, Aram should survive one more round...but if he gets hit again he is going to be in really sorry shape.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2009)

ooc: The trolls are 11' tall.  They are tall and thin.  Though they occupy 5' squares, they do have reach.

Update later


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

kinem said:


> ooc: The trolls are 11' tall.  They are tall and thin.  Though they occupy 5' squares, they do have reach.
> 
> Update later




*OOC: Thanks for the clarification! I guess I should have realized that from the fact they were both attacking Aram. *


----------



## kinem (Aug 20, 2009)

Ripclaw scores some nasty hits on the troll he's attacking, but the tough giant ignores him for now.

Aram scores one slash on the troll he's attacking.

Father Fuller blasts that troll with a loud spell of some kind.  The troll reels but remains standing after that.

Keira sends another volley of magic missiles at the same troll, and it finally goes down with a loud thud!

Yet not for long, perhaps - the wounds on the unconscious troll continue to heal quite rapidly.

The remaining troll tries to claw at Aram and bite his head off, but can't touch the dextrous dervish.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....&.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX...e..XXXX
XXX.tA.T...XXX
XXXX...G...XXX
XXXr.K....rXXX
XXX....F...XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

e = small earth elemental

t = unconscious rock troll
T = rock troll

& = boulder-monster (dead)

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 57/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

The earth elemental and Ripclaw continue to attacking the one standing troll full of fury and accuracy.

[sblock=ooc]
Resummons elemental to flank with Ripclaw. This time an an earth elemental.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2215452/
Earth elemental slam (1d20+6=21, 1d6+5=11)

Ripclaw full attack
claws (hit, dam, poison) (1d20+9=24, 1d6+4=9, 1d4=1, 1d20+9=18, 1d6+4=7, 1d4=3)

tail (hit, dam, poison) (1d20+4=14, 1d6+4=5, 1d4=3)

bite (hit, dam) (1d20+4=16, 1d6+4=6)


Girgal= full defense
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Aram steps further away from the troll that is still standing, and aims a deadly cut at the downed troll, in an attempt to sever its head from its body!


*AC: 25, Hit Points: 25/64

5' step southwest
Coup de gras vrs downed troll

Auto hit, auto crit (2d6+6+2d6 if evil) & troll must make Fort Save (DC10+damage dealt) to survive*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2009)

With the one foe felled, at least for now, Father Fuller steps up and calls upon Amauntor to heal his ally, Aram, to continue the warrior's fight against the Master.

[sblock=OOC]
*FF's spell choice is ill suited for these foes. Any suggestions are welcome.

Move: 3 steps to teh west (I think that puts me next to Aram)
Standard: Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Aram CSW on Aram (3d8+14=27) Convert Extended Hold Person spell to CSW

38/58 HP, 25 AC (22 normally), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 25, 2009)

The earth elemental and Ripclaw pound and rip the standing troll, though the stony creature refuses to go down.

Father Fuller walks over and puts his hand on Aram, healing the warrior.  (Aram hp 52/64)

Keira sends more magical darts into the standing troll.  It teeters but roars and does not fall.

Aram carefully lines up his scimitar and slashes at the troll's neck.  The blade connects but the monster's head remains attached.  The troll's wounds, new and old, continue healing.

[sblock=ooc]Coup de Grace is a full round action.  Sneak attack damage applies.  The raw damage was 25.  Special rules apply to the troll.[/sblock]

The standing troll steps closer to Aram and tries to crush him with its stony claws and bite his head off, but he ducks out of the way.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXr.......XXX
XXXX.......XXX
XXXr.......XXX
X..........r.X
Xr...........X
XXr...r......X
X..r........XX
X..........rrX
X.r....&.....X
Xrr........rrX
XXXX...e..XXXX
XXX.t.T....XXX
XXXXA..G...XXX
XXXrFK....rXXX
XXX........XXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXXXX.....rXXX
XXXr.......XXX
XXX........XXX
XXX........XXX


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
K = Keira
F = Fuller

e = small earth elemental

t = unconscious rock troll
T = rock troll

& = boulder-monster (dead)

r = boulder (real, or monster?)
```
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Now feel my bite!" growls Aram, letting loose a series of strikes against the troll that is still standing. He simply hopes that his companions have some method of stopping the enemy's incredible healing abilities.



*AC: (26), Hit Points: 52/64

5' step South
1 pt combat expertise, Full Attack (four attacks):
-  +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

Father Fuller steps towards the troll and is intent on smiting his foe, the abbot's strength is aided by his god and he feels as strong as a bull, but unfortunately, his swing is well shy of his target.

[sblock=OOC]
*FF's spell choice is ill suited for these foes. Any suggestions are welcome.

Move: 5 ft step NE
Standard: Attack Troll
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+8=13, 1d8+3=6) *doh*

38/58 HP, 25 AC (22 normally), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3) (x2), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2009)

ooc: I assume that Aram would move east, not south (see map) to reach the troll and flank it with the elemental.

With the small earth elemental helping to distract the troll, who is also a bit sluggish from Ripclaw's poison, Aram is able to score three solid and well placed strikes with his lightning-quick scimitar dance.  The troll crashes to the bloody ground, unconscious.

However, the wounds on both trolls continue to heal rapidly.

ooc: Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

*OOC: Oops, yes...east! *


Aram whips his scimitars down again and again and again, slicing and dicing the troll's body, inflicting as much damage upon the brute's from as possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 57/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"I would say we should burn them, but there is a gas leak... and not much air in here... best keep hacking!" Girgal suggests as Ripclaw doesn't stop his attacks.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

"Hack and slash, slash and hack...a warrior's work is never done," mutters Aram, as he continues to hack at troll body.


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2009)

Eventually, even the incredible healing rate of the trolls is not enough to keep them alive in the face of the continuing attacks.  The bodies are torn and mangled, and show no signs of breathing or healing.

ooc: Will you do anything else before continuing?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

"Well, I must say that was a most unpleasant experience." With those words, Aram cleans his blades and sheaths them, and then proceeds to check the bodies of the fallen enemies for valuables or useful items.


----------



## kinem (Aug 27, 2009)

Other than wounds, there is nothing on the bodies of the fallen trolls - not even clothing.  The strange boulder-creature likewise carried nothing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 57/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"Who needs...", Girgal looks at fuller: "... or does healing?"

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"I suppose I could use a bit of healing, still," says Aram, indicating the not-quite healed wounds caused by the trolls.



*AC: 25, Hit Points: 52/64
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

Father Fuller will cast some minor spells on the others that slowly knit their wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Lesser Vigor on himself and Aram, regain 18 hp over 18 rounds.
Cast CLW on Girgal converting Protection from evil to it CLW (1d8+5=6)  Boo-urns
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"Thank you, Father." Aram stretches, feeling much better after the cleric's healing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 63/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"Thanks", Girgal says to the cleric and uses his own wand on the battered Ripclaw. "What know?"

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

"Well, I guess we should go see what this Master is all about?" Father Fuller suggest, gesturing for Aram to lead.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

"Indeed," says Aram. "Is it safe to proceed in this direction?" asks the dervish, gesturing in the way they were going. "I'd hate to experience anymore of that gas."


----------



## kinem (Aug 30, 2009)

The way ahead is certainly not safe in any way, but the party has no choice but to proceed if they are to accomplish their mission.

The tunnel branches ahead more than once, but most of these prove to be dead ends.  As you travel, you hear stony clicks at various times, and knowing that this means that the boulder-creatures are near you proceed cautiously, but you are not confronted and there is little point in attacking every rock on the chance that it might be an enemy.

You are all tired.  It's hard to keep track of time in the tunnels but it certainly feels like you've had more than a day of travelling.  The party sets up camp, with a meager dinner consisting of game caught before you entered the tunnels.

Throughout the 'night' there are numerous odd noises and stony tapping, but you see nothing causing it.  When you feel you have rested enough (for there is no sunrise here), you resume the journey.

Finally you see light at the end of the tunnel.  You emerge into a large sunlit valley.  Across the valley are yet more mountains, though.  Father Fuller is not too surprised by this, as he'd heard that there are valleys within the Great Pass that must be crossed before entering yet more tunnels.

This end of the valley is a broad plain, very level and free of stones. The grass appears to have been neatly cropped so that it is no longer than 2” in any place. Small brooks criss-cross the valley. Their banks are very soft and marshy. No trees, buildings, or other cover are in sight.

Girgal notices horse tracks as the party crosses one of the streams.  There are small fish there as well.

After about a mile of this, you see a group of about half a dozen creatures ahead.  They appear to have the bodies of horses but with humanoid upper bodies in place of the horse head - centaurs.  They gallop away.

Soon a larger group of the centaurs approaches, about 15 of them.  They are armed with composite longbows and lances.

The lead centaur, a male, hails you warily. "Greetings, travellers.  Who are you and what is your business here?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

"I am Aram Al Tarik, of Ylaruam." The dervish offers the centaurs a low bow. "My companions are Girgal Scalefoot and his mount Ripclaw, Father Fuller, and Kiera Elzmyr." Aram gestures to each of them in turn. "We seek to cross through the Great Pass, to the far side of the mountains," he adds, careful not to tell these beings the exact nature of their mission until he knows more about them. "And you and your kin? Who are you, and what brings you to this majestic valley?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 31, 2009)

The lead centaur gives a slight bow.  "Well met.  We are of the Holfield clan, and have lived here for many years.  I am Rodree.

I mean no disrespect but we know all of the tunnels are well guarded.  These days, no tourists come here.  Do you serve the Master?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Aram remains quiet a moment, as if in thought. If the centaurs served the Master, they would have to be dealt with, so he no longer saw any reason not to tell the truth. He looks into the eyes of Rodree as his hands drift nearer the hilts of his blades. "We are enemies of the Master, and have come to rid the land of he and his dark servants. Please tell me that you are not counted among them..."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Father Fuller stares at the centaurs to gauge their reaction to Rodree's question, to see whether they are allies or enemies of The Master.

[sblock=OOC]
Use _Sense Motive_ sense motive (1d20+5=24) Not bad, not bad at all.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 31, 2009)

The centaur's dark eyes search you, but he scowls.

"Do you take me for a fool?  The tunnels are well guarded.  If you were real enemies of the Master, and if you had any brains at all, you would just say you serve the Master and we would have let you pass on through.

Have the geonids put you up to this?  Trying to provoke us into admitting we oppose the Master so that you can report it and have us crushed?  Those damn rock creatures have been a thorn in our side for too long.  Well, if that's it, I won't fall for it!"

[sblock=renau1g]The centaur had a flash of hope across his face before he decided Aram's declaration must be a lie.  He wishes that the Master would be defeated, but does not believe it possible and fears the wrath of the Master should he admit anything.  The other centaurs are waiting to see what will happen, and will follow Rodree's lead.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

"Ho-ho-ho." Father Fuller chuckles.

"No, good creature, I believe that my desert friend here is no more capable of lying than I am of harming a servant of good. I follow Amaunator, god of the sun and enemy of the undead. What's a G-O-nid?"  he continues, drawing forth his holy symbol and displaying it for them to see. 

[sblock=OOc]
Diplomacy (1d20+5=9)  *doH!*
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 31, 2009)

Rodree studies Father Fuller.

"Is this a joke?  I don't recognize that symbol, but your armor marks you as a servant of the Master" he says.

"If the boulder-creatures promised you gems or gold, they have deceived you.  There is nothing worth mining in the tunnels.

Enough of this _ridiculous_ conversation.  If you were truly enemies of the Master, you would never make it through.  The snake-haired ladies at the far end of the valley would turn you to stone.  And even if you got past them, you would never get past the gate."

He turns and trots off, and the other centaurs follow his lead, starting to gallop away.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Aram shrugs his shoulders and laughs as the centaurs galloped away. "Even those that despise the Master won't stand up to him. I guess that leaves the situation, as always, in our hands." Aram again begins walking, waving his companions to follow. "At least we have a bit better idea of what lies ahead."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

"Hmmm, truly odd creatures. Well, maybe on our way back we can convince them the truth of our words with the Master's head?" Father Fuller says, "Hey, what do you think those snake women are he was talking about?" he adds.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

"I'm not sure..." says Aram. "But if they can truly turn us to stone, then we must be on our guard against them. Kiera, Girgal? Have you ever heard of such a thing?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=WD]Girgal has heard of creatures called medusae which look like humans but with poisonous snakes in place of hair.  It is said that the sight of their faces turns the viewer to stone.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 63/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"I only know tales and legend; a creature called medusae which looks like a human but with poisonous snakes in place of hair. The legend says, that the sight of her face turns the viewer to stone. I don't know if there is an entire race of them.
We shouldn't get near her unprepared...", Girgal says cautiosly.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Aram is mildly uncomfortable with the thought of becoming a statue. "You boys wouldn't happen to have any magic that would help keep us from turning to stone, would you?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2009)

"I don't know what you boys can do" Keira says "but I can sense things around me with my eyes closed.  Draconic heritage, y'know.  It may help against those stoners."

As the party continues deeper into the valley, the vegetation becomes more dense and a few trees can be seen.  You see a group of tents in the distance and centaurs patrolling around it, but they don't look too inviting.

A few miles in, the side of the valley to the left opens up.  You can head that way, go straight ahead, or try approaching the horse-men.

In the meantime, Girgal finds some edible plants and small game that he could catch to replenish the party's supplies, and the streams look safe to drink from.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Aram is mildly uncomfortable with the thought of becoming a statue. "You boys wouldn't happen to have any magic that would help keep us from turning to stone, would you?"




Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 63/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"I know a spell I could pray for... it is mighty magic and allows one to 'see' like a bat, not using ones eyes. But perhaps the gods bestow the Father with a more specialized miracles... I would need to pray for it though. Better we take a rest here, until we have a better tactic." Girgal suggests.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

"Then let us rest here," agrees Aram. "We should post watches though, here within easy reach of the Master. What do you think of trying to approach the centaurs again?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 63/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"For what? I don't think they will attack. We already know of the danger ahead and got food and a resting place. What could they give us more? Perhaps killing this medusa will earn their trust." Girgal replies.

[sblock=ooc]
How interact gaze attacks and the scrying spell?

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Aram shrugs. "Just a thought. I figured if we could sway them, then perhaps we could enlist their aid, or at least garner more information. But either way."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

"Yes, they were certainly not very trusting of us, but I guess in the Master's lands it can be dangerous to trust strangers" Father Fuller says wisely, then shrugs. "Maybe if we defeat this snake-creature we'll earn their trust."


----------



## kinem (Sep 6, 2009)

ooc: I take it that the party will rest for the day and night where you are in the valley, prepare new spells, and then continue on to the far end of the valley.  What spell preparations will you make?

[sblock=WD]Gaze attacks would not generally function through a scrying spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

Sustained by his enchanted ring, and not having spells to prepare, Aram offers to stand watch for the majority of the night. The dervish can get his sleep in the morning, while the others are preparing their spells and prayers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 63/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 48/57

"I could try to pray for a spell that will me give the ability to use the water is this stream like a window, showing us this medusa." Girgal suggests.

[sblock=ooc]
ooc: Scry spell.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2 - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement) enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

"By all means, Girgal," says Aram. "Anything that might give us an advantage. The thought of spending eternity as a statue does not sit well with me."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Father Fuller nods to the druid, while he stretches and prepares for bed. 

"As long as the snake lady can't turn you to stone for looking at her through the water, that's fine" the abbot says with a yawn.


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2009)

The day is uneventful.  Girgal uses the time as productively as he can, gathering food and studying the wildlife.  For the others, it is hard not to grow impatient, especially since you know that your mission can ill afford any more delay.

Finally evening approaches, and darkness comes quickly as the sun goes behind the mountains.

The night is quiet here, and there is some moonlight.  During Aram's long watch, he sees a huge figure to the east, coming from the offshoot of the valley.

He wakes the others and you prepare for battle, but the giant keeps its distance.  After a while, it goes back to the side of the valley where it came from.  There is no sign of it by morning, except that Girgal finds some tracks.

ooc: What spells do Girgal and Fuller prepare?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

"I'm glad that giant kept his distance," says Aram the next morning as he prepares to move out. "We have enough foes ahead of us as it is."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

[sblock=ooc]
ooc: HPs include resting and the use of Healing Belt/ CminorW

Spell list see downward

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, Scrying – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 13, 2009)

As Father Fuller prepares to pray to Amanautor for his spells as the sun begins to rise in the east, he waves Girgal over. "You know more about these snake ladies than I do. Any ideas for spells I should get ready before we fight them?" the abbot asks.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

"Got one that turns THEM to stone?" asks the dervish.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Something that boosts our bodies against changes. Or help us to avert our sight. But certainly any magic that could change us back!" Girgal replies. Then he looks around and on the natural water. "Any suggestion on what I should look for with my magic? But it will be centered on this medusa, I hope."


[sblock=ooc]
ooc: Something that boosts saving throws (Magic Circle?) and Break Enchantment. The later undoes petrification! And by all means, avoid to get Fuller turned himself.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, Scrying – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2009)

Father Fuller does his best to prepare spells that will protect his allies and himself. 

[sblock=OOC]
*I can't yet cast Break Enchantment, but does Dispel Magic work on it?

58/58 HP, 22 AC , F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]FF doubts that dispel magic would work.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Ok, I've swapped 1 of them out.

I think I'm SOL at stopping petrification, now if this was 2e I think priests had a spell Protection from Petrification.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

"So are we about ready to move on? Or were you going to do some scrying, Girgal?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"I already asked for any specific things I should look for before casting the magic." Girgal replies.


[sblock=ooc]
ooc: Freedom of movement will not help against be turned to stone, Will it?

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, Scrying – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 23, 2009)

[sblock=Walking Dad]







> ooc: Freedom of movement will not help against be turned to stone, Will it?




No.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

"Numbers and positions within the caves, I should think," says Aram. "If they have any other creatures with them. And the best approach to them...perhaps we can gain surprise?"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

"Yes, and see if there really is a snakelady, you never know if those horsemen were trying to scare us" Father Fuller adds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal begins to work his magic.


[sblock=ooc]
 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, Scrying – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2009)

Girgal finds a shallow puddle near a small stream.  He peers into it carefully, seemingly starting at the ground.  He keeps this up for a full hour.

[sblock=Walking Dad]Girgal tries to tune his mind to the sight of the snake-haired medusa.  Finally he senses something, but it is fleeting - the creature's will must have been too strong, this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"There is something in the caves. Could likely be this medusa. But it resisted my magic." Girgal says sadly.


[sblock=ooc]
 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, if you can't check on it again, then maybe we should pay it a visit?"  Father Fuller suggests, starting to gather his gear and begin the difficult process of strapping on his heavy armour, requiring Aram's aid to fully equip the gear.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Aram helps Father Fuller armor and equip himself, and then readies his own gear. Making sure everyone is ready, he begins to lead the way toward the caves.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2009)

As the party approaches the end of the valley, Kiera says "Let me take the lead. I'll use my blindsense."

The valley narrows slowly. In the distance many white objects lie scattered against a field of yellow-green flowers. These objects appear to be rocks. A closer look shows that the white objects are statues. Finally, an even closer look reveals that the statues are of men and creatures. They are cast in amazingly fine detail and in lifelike poses. Some bear expressions of pain, some joy, others are twisted in fear, and others calm. Of course, you can guess at the origin of these statues.

Behind the statues are two cave mouths. One entrance is carved in the likeness of a great sea creature’s gaping mouth. The other is framed with beckoning hands. No sound or smell comes from either entrance.

"Which way?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

"Those statues certainly don't bode well for us," says Aram quietly, drawing his scimitars. "Be ready." With those words, he begins to lead the way down the cave carved to look like the gaping mouth of the sea creature.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Father Fuller places a hand on Aram's shoulder stopping the man, "Ho  ho, perhaps we can send in a test before rushing into something we don't know about?"   the abbot says, the turns to Girgal "Can't you call on some of nature's friends or even a fire creature to go ahead of us and see whats what?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"The small elemental that moves with me cannot move far apart. And the other summon can only exist here for less than a minute. Not enough time for scouting." Girgal says sadly.


[sblock=ooc]

Is petrification a polymorph effect? Thinking about summoning creatures that are hopefully immune to it. Earth elementals seem susceptible...

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

"Well, I guess that settles that," says Aram, turning back to head down the passage.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

"Ok, in we go" Father Fuller says


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2009)

"Wait! It doesn't make sense for us to all go in yet. Remember, when you see the enemy, it could be too late - you'll be a statue.  I'm going in with eyes shut, using my blindsense. Wait for my signal."

Keira heads into the sea serpent tunnel.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

"She sure told us," mutters Aram, a wry smile on his face. The dervish readies his weapons, and prepares to follow Kiera upon her signal.


*OOC: With Jemal gone, are we going to have to recruit a fourth again?*


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2009)

ooc: I will assume no one followed Keira.

After a while, the sorceress emerges from the tunnel she'd entered. "There's a barred gate.  I didn't see any snake-haired ladies, and not just because I had my eyes closed.  Maybe they're outside or in the other tunnel.  There's a voice funnel and a male voice asked for the password.  I told him to wait while I got the commander."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal looks at the others, uncertain what to do.

[sblock=ooc]

Still need an answer:

Is petrification a polymorph effect? Thinking about summoning creatures that are hopefully immune to it. Earth elementals seem susceptible...

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

"Well, if it was a locked gate, I might be able to do something about it...but a bar certainly complicates things." Aram shrugs. "Unless one of you has some magics for getting through the gate, it sounds like we may have to try the other path."


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2009)

"Maybe we could trick them into letting us pass.  Unfortunately, I have only my natural charm" Keira says, flashing a charming smile. "If only we had a spellcaster with us who specialized in such magics, that could have been a great help.

Failing that, maybe we could smash through the gate with that crazy axe of yours" she says, indicating the adamantine greataxe.  (ooc: who has it?)


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I believe the troll had it last. FF can't use it, neither can Girgal, or Keira. Maybe Aram can use it?
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2009)

ooc: You guys fought and killed the troll skeleton to take back the axe.  BTW, I believe Fuller has the _ring of telekinesis_.

In 3.x, anyone can use any weapon, just not as well as if you had proficiency (-4 to hit).


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

"Hmmm, well I got this ring we found from that knight-guy and I think maybe I could try and break down the door with in? If it's around 200 lbs or so I should be able to hurl it open with this (and any creatures guarding it). Wanna try?" Father Fuller asks, fingering the ring.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

"Yes, I've some experience with weapons of that nature, though they certainly are not my preference," says Aram, indicating the greataxe. "If we attempt to smash through the gate, whoever is on the other side will certainly know it. Unless we have some sort of spell for silence..."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

"Hoho, oh yes, I do have something like that ready. Useful spell, especially against bad wizards. It'll last for a few minutes at least, are we planning to all go together?" the abbot replies.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

"That would probably be best. That way you can cover me as I hack away at the gate."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

"Ok, Master Aram, if you wish to take the lead, I'll follow, the beautiful lady can follow me, and our faithful Girgal and Ripclaw can cover our rear, in case any nasties try and get us from behind" Father Fuller says, ready for the upcoming battle.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Aram sighs and leads the way back toward the gate that Kiera spoke of.


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2009)

"Be careful. Magic silence blocks my blindsense" Keira warns.

The tunnel slopes down, slowly at first, and then becomes steeper and steeper. Soon a small point of daylight appears.

The lines of a barred iron gate blocking the exit come into view. The gate is large and very sturdy looking. A heavy iron rod bars its other side. Attached to this bar is a chain that goes through a small hole in the ceiling. On the left side of the tunnel is a funnel set into the rock.

It is evident that the gate can not be opened until the heavy bar is lifted.  Cutting the metal would seem impractical with normal tools, but perhaps the adamantine edge of the axe could make the difference.

A loud and deep male voice demands "What is the password?"  The sound seems to come from the tube.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Try: Hail to the master. Aram hears in his mind the voice of Girgal.

[sblock=ooc]

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

"Hail to the Master!" calls Aram, hefting the mighty greataxe in his hands.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2009)

Father Fuller remembers he's wearing the armour of the Master's servant and strides forward next to Aram, standing upright and displaying the shield prominantly as well.


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2009)

After a while a reply comes back through the tube. "Ain't right. Hold on."

Soon a man appears in front of the gate.  He wears half-plate armor (in a style similar to the armor Fuller wears) and bears a sword and a bow.

He takes a look at the party.

"What's going on here?" he demands.  "The pass phrase is supposed to be exact.  Who are you?"

His voice is not as deep as that which came through the tube.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

Aram doesn't bat an eye at the man's question. "It has been a long journey. We are assigned to the Hulean division; our commander sent us to report to The Master on his findings at the Abbey."


*OOC: Aram has a whopping bluff of +5*


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2009)

The man considers. "I don't know ... I was given to understand that the Master has more direct ways to talk to the commanders.  And my orders are clear.  Is this a test for me?  Go back to the abbey and get the right password from the monks, then you can come through."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Is the gate open right now?
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2009)

ooc: The iron gate is down (closed).  The man is talking to you through the openings in it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

"You have to be kidding me," says Aram, sighing heavily. "It is many days back to the Abbey! And I'd like to avoid another confrontation with those centaurs. We slew several, but took many injuries...one of our band was slain! Perhaps you could provide us with a few additional men for the trek back, if you are seriously going to force us to again make the journey?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2009)

"You fool!  The centaurs have always feared to oppose us openly.  Now that you have stirred them up, I suppose we will have to exterminate them all."

The armored man sighs. "Very well.  You'll help me do it, though.  I'll come inside, and fetch the sisters, and we'll all go take care of the centaurs.  When that's done, you can continue on your way."

*"Lift the bar!"* he calls out.

The chain from the ceiling pulls the heavy iron bar up, allowing him to open the gate.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

Aram waits patiently for the door to open, and the enemy to reveal themselves. He nods almost imperceptibly to his companions to be ready.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

Father Fuller focuses on his ring, just in case it's needed.


----------



## kinem (Oct 26, 2009)

The armored man opens the gate and begins to step through.  Ten feet behind him is a cliff.

ooc: Somehow I get the impression that the armored man's plan to kill the centaurs did not go over well with the party, and a confrontation with him may be brewing, so here is a map.  Do you attack?

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
######
......
......
X..f.X
XY,,XX
X.FA.X
X....X
X.KG.X
X....X
X....X
X....X
X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

Aram drops the axe, and draws his blades as he steps forward, slashing one of them at the man's throat.


*AC 25, hit points 64/64

Initiative +5
Drop Axe (Free Action) 5' step "north" while drawing weapons (Move Action)
Attack: +13 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

If this is a surprise round or Aram acts before the man, he also gets +3d6 sneak attack damage.*


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

Aram acts before the other man can draw his own sword, but the man's armor stops Aram's scimitar.  The half-plate armor is unusually shiny, almost silvery.

Keira casts a spell, and four points of light streak from her hand to the armored stranger, hurting him.

ooc: Fuller, Girgal to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
######
......
......
X..f.X
XY,AXX
X.F..X
X....X
X.KG.X
X....X
X....X
X....X
X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 27, 2009)

Father Fuller focuses on the power of the ring and with his considerable will, focuses the energy of the item and directs it at the armored man, hoping to send him off the cliff, then draws his mace

[sblock=ooc]
Use Telekenisis - Violent Thrust - target, armoured man - Will save DC X - not too familiar with spell cast through a device. If it was one of FF's spells, it'd be DC 19.

Draw Mace
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal summons an earth elemental next the armored man to stop him from closing the gate again.

[sblock=ooc]

Standard for summon feat.

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]The DC for a magic item (except a staff) SLA is 10 + spell level + 1/2 spell level (round down).  So, 17 for a 5th level spell.  A staff uses 10 + spell level + your ability bonus if that is better.[/sblock]

"Kine!" Fuller commands the ring as its previous owner had done.  The armored man flys backwards and tumbles over the cliff.  "Aargh!" he screams.

Then you hear a thud.  You guess from the sound of it that he must have fallen some 20'.

You hear a thudding noise from somewhere outside the tunnel, like loud footsteps.

ooc: What do you do at this point?  We're still in combat rounds.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Aram moves a bit further into the tunnel, doing his best to remain concealed as he peeks around the corner.

*5' step "northeast," looks around corner

Hide +12
*


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2009)

Aram peeks around the right hand corner, seeing little of interest that way, but he does notice a giant lurking along the ledge in the other direction.

The 18' tall giant spots Aram, as well.  He has pale skin and handsome features, wears a chain shirt and a fancy necklace, and hefts his gargantuan morningstar as he prepares to strike.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
.......f......
..............
..............
..............
##############
..CC..........
..CC..........
XXXXX.e.AXXXXX
    XY,.XX
    X.F..X
    X....X
    X.KG.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Fuller, Girgal to act


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC: Ugh. Aram was built to fight lots of things...but an 18' giant was not one of them!!!*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2009)

Father Fuller is particularly surprised by the effectiveness of the ring, but in another life he wouldn't have dared to harm the man unprovoked. The Master had changed a lot about the middle-aged abbot and his previous non-violent nature had been irrevocably twisted in his months of captivity. 

In the now, Father Fuller's hands move quickly and the group begins to move with supernatural speed as he moves into the breach.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Haste_ on everyone (Aram, FF, Girgal, Ripclaw, and Kiera) - A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. (noted below for FF), movement increase by 30 feet, & if you full attack, you can make 1 more attack at full bonus. C'mon Aram, let's go hunt some giants! With s@s gone, I need to fight them with someone.

Move 2 squares N

58/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal moves to see the new danger and starts a summoning spell.

[sblock=ooc]

Giving up Baleful Polymorph for SNA 5 (arrowhawk).

What about my feat elemental? is it there, can it attack?

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2009)

The small earth elemental melds with the cliff and reappears in front of the giant, and tries to strike him, but misses.

Keira moves forward and to the right, getting a line of sight to the giant.  She casts a spell and lets loose a ray of enfeeblement, which strikes the mighty giant, who weakens a bit but remains fairly mighty.

You hear some metallic scaping noises from below the cliff.

The giant swats at the small earth earth elemental with his morningstar.  His first blow misses but his next one hits, dissipating the creature.  He steps forward 5'.

Girgal completes his spell, and a blue-scaled snakelike creature about 10' long, with two pairs of wings, appears in the air. It has tufts of yellow feathers at the base of the neck and the tail. The head has a black, toothed beak and four eyes - one pair above the beak, the other below. The arrowhawk hovers, awaiting any commands.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
..............
..............
...........f..
##############
...CC.........
...CC.........
XXXXX...AXXXXX
    XY,.XX
    X.FGKX
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal makes a hand gesture to let the arrowhawk attack the giant. He himself searches for new energy and his connection to earth in himself. Bringing it outward, the earth elemental reconstitutes itself.

The arrowhawk instinctively goes at distance. Static electricity curses through it's body, before it releases a lightning from it's beak.

[sblock=ooc]

Move to give command.

Standard to summon elemental again. (Now known as 'meatshield' )

Arrowhawk hovers in 50 feet distance of giant.
Lightning Ray (1d20+12=29, 2d8=6) (ranged touch)

Round 1 / 10
HP 52 / 52

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

Realizing that it would take only a solid hit from the giant's mighty weapon to crush his relatively small body, Aram goes on the defensive. He leaps into a forward somersault to avoid any strikes from the giant, coming out of it next to his foe, and slashing at the brute's knee.


*AC 31, hit points 64/64

Move 5' "northwest" and 10' "west" to be adjacent to giant. Tumble +19 to avoid AoO (automatic success vrs DC15).
Combat Expertise, 5 points. Attack: +9 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

Mods from Haste included.
*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

Father Fuller steps into the breach and points at the giant, causing his chain shirt to begin to glow softly with a white light.

[sblock=OOC]
5 ft. step NE 

Cast _Heat Metal _ on giants chain shirt - will DC 16 to avoid.

58/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2009)

As small lightning bolt from the arrowhawk strikes the giant, the earth in front of the giant rises as the small elemental returns.  It tries to strike the giant but misses.

Aram succeeds in slashing the giant's knee but the giant retains his footing.  (ooc: crit)

Kiera casts a spell, sending a bead of light streaking past Fuller.  It explodes in back of the giant in a huge blast of heat and light, and the giant takes some burns.  The blast is far enough away that Aram and the elemental are unhurt.

The giant retaliates by trying to crush the life out of Aram with his spikey, giant morningstar.  His first swing smashes into the doorway with a loud bang.  His second and third tries fare no better.  For the moment, Aram stands unhurt.

With a scraping sound, the battered, armored man pulls himself up over the cliff, determined to rejoin the battle.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
.........a....
..............
..............
##############
...CCe.....f..
...CCA........
XXXXX....XXXXX
    XY,FXX
    X..GKX
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act


----------



## renau1g (Oct 31, 2009)

Father Fullers sees the man climbing back up so he moves further into the area. Knowing Aram more than had his hands full, the abbot yells *"Kine!"* and levels his fist at the other man. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move 1 North, 1 NE 

Use the Telekinesis ring on the armored man again, trying to fling him back into the ravine. Save DC17(Will)

58/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 31, 2009)

This time, the armored man resists the ring's magic by strength of will.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
.........a....
..............
..............
##############
...CCe.....f..
...CCA..F.....
XXXXX....XXXXX
    XY,.XX
    X..GKX
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Girgal to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

The summoned elemental aid still concentrates their assault on the giant.

Girgal calls something like an oreder, gesturing and his allies attack again with a snake's swiftness. 

ooc: Aram and fuller get a free melee or ranged attack
[sblock=ooc]

Arrowhawk hovers in 50 feet distance of giant.
Lightning Ray (1d20+12=20, 2d8=11) (ranged touch)

Small earth elemental
Slam (1d20+6=12, 1d6+5=11)

cast snake swiftness, mass
(each ally gains a free ranged or melee attack)

Arrowhawk 2nd attack:
Lightning Ray (1d20+12=17, 2d8=6)

Elemental
Slam (1d20+6=21, 1d6+5=11)


Round 2 / 10
HP 52 / 52

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Realizing they need to drop the giant as quickly as possible, Aram goes on the offensive, his scimitars slashing in at the giant like a tornado of steel!



*AC: 26, Hit Points 64/64

Full Attack vrs Giant. Assuming Snake's Swiftness stacks with Haste, that is 6 scimitar attacks versus the giant at +12, +7, +12, +7, +12, +12. Damage 1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil].
*


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]The extra attack from snake's swiftness does not stack with the one from haste.  Girgal didn't know that, IC, but seeing the net effects he now realizes it.

There are still cases where it could be useful to cast both spells; for example, Aram could have attacked twice (w/SS) then moved, or Fuller could have cast a spell and also attacked with his mace if he'd had a foe within his reach.[/sblock]

The arrowhawk's blasts of electricity strike the giant, causing him to flinch.  The earth elemental misses, though.  The giant's hot chain shirt is starting to bother him.

Aram attacks in a blur of whirling scimitars, but the giant changes his footing and Aram's attacks mostly miss, until he does score one more slash on the enraged giant.

Keira, satisfied with the effect of her last fireball, casts another one, again catching the backside of the unfortunate giant with a great blast of fire.

All of these attacks, though individually not that impressive to the giant, are really taking a toll on him now.

He strikes back with his morningstar, finally scoring a crushing hit on the man in front of him.  Only Aram's skill allows him to dodge the worst of it, but he does take a bad wound. The giant swings again and again, but these blows miss their mark.

Father Fuller, who might be able to heal Aram, has troubles of his own.  The armored man who'd climbed back up the cliff draws his longsword as he walks away from the cliff and closes with Fuller, striking and slashing the priest.  

ooc: PCs to act

Aram hp 30/64
Fuller hp 47/58

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
.........a....
..............
..............
##############
...CCe........
...CCA..Ff....
XXXXX....XXXXX
    XY,.XX
    X..GKX
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2009)

Keira casts another fireball.  The huge explosion burns the giant badly, catching him in the face.  He looks to be in bad shape.

"Aram, Fuller, get back inside the tunnel!" she yells.

ooc: 8d6 => 36 damage 

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Severely bruised and torn by the giant's blow, and knowing he can't take another hit like that, Aram heeds Kiera's warning. He slashes his blade at the brute once more, and then springs backward into a cartwheel, tumbling away from his mighty foe!



*AC: 25, Hit Points 30/64

Single attack vrs Giant: +12, 1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil]
Tumble +19 to avoid AoO (Auto-success), move 5' diagonally "southeast" and 10' "south" through the gate to stand next to Girgal.
*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 6, 2009)

Seeing Aram fall back, Father Fuller follows suit, stepping away from the armoured man, then continuing into the tunnel, moving behind his allies. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move  action to 5 ft step without drawing AoO

Standard Action to move down behind Girgal.

47/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2009)

Aram's parting blow misses, swinging through empty air, though he easily escapes the giant's reach, for the moment.

ooc: Girgal to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
.........a....
..............
..............
##############
...CCe........
...CC....f....
XXXXX....XXXXX
    XY,,XX
    X.AGKX
    X..F.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

*OOC: FYI Kinem, I just realized that Aram's attack should have been at +14 for a single attack, not +12. Not sure if would have made a difference, but wanted to point it out.*


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2009)

ooc: Oops, that right!  The roll was a natural 1 tho


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

The summoned elemental aid still concentrates their assault on the giant.

Girgal stands with the others, summoning faerie fire that outlines the giant.
He gestures to the arrowhawk to concentrate on the armored man next.
 
[sblock=ooc]

Arrowhawk hovers in 50 feet distance of giant. Last attack on the giant.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307212/Lightning Ray (1d20+12=23, 2d8=8)  (ranged touch)

Small earth elemental
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307214/Slam (1d20+6=13, 1d6+5=9)


Round 3 / 10
HP 52 / 52

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2009)

The arrowhawk's lightning strikes the giant again.

The giant booms "Enough!  Leave me be, and I won't smash you."  Suddenly, a thick cloud of fog emanates from in front of the tunnel, and engulfs the party.

You hear the giant moving away.  It sounds like the armored man moves a bit, too.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
..............
.....@@@@.....
....@@@@@@....
##############
...@@@@@@@@...
...@@@@@@@@...
XXXXX@@@@XXXXX
    XY@@XX
    X@AGKX
    X.@F.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant (faerie fire)

@ = fog cloud

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2009)

Seeing the desert warrior injured, Father Fuller steps closer to him and allows Amaunator's divine healing to flow into him. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move  next to Aram

Standard Action - Convert 1 Bulls Strength to CMW on Aram - heal (CMW) (2d8 8=19) heal for 19. 23 (forgot Augment Healing feat, +2 hp/spell level of heal spell). Quick question how that would interact with lesser vigor (which is 1hp/round for x rounds. Augment Healing affects all conjuration [healing], which vigor is, would that make it heal 3 hp/round for x rounds?)

47/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure Augment Healing should apply to _(lesser) vigor_, but I'll say that it applies for the first round only.  Even that is generous, since vigor grants fast healing, it does not heal like a normal cure spell.  It obviously does not apply every round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Aram remains where he is, scimitars held defensively as he waits for the fog to clear.


*AC: 31, Hit Points 49/64

Total Defense: +6 to AC*


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2009)

Keira steps into the gateway and casts a spell, sending four darts of light off into the fog, which are answered by a cry of pain.  "The warrior waits in the fog" she observes, pointing ahead.

ooc: Girgal to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
..............
.....@@@@.....
....@@@@@@....
##############
...@@@@@@@@...
...@@@@@@@@...
XXXXX@@@@XXXXX
    XY@KXX
    X@AG@X
    X.@F.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant (faerie fire)

@ = fog cloud

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal intones: "Servant of air, disperse the fog!" The earth elemental crumbles as a small whirlwind tries to disperse the fog.
 

[sblock=ooc]

Girgal: Summon / change earth to air elemental

Arrowhawk hovers. Delay for lightning ray until the armore man is visible.

Air elemental becomes whirlwind to disperse the fog.

Round 4 / 10
HP 52 / 52

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2009)

A sword cuts through the fog-choked air, as the enemy fighter attempts to strike down the sorceress who attacked him.  The fog cuts both ways, though, and because of the poor visibility his aim is off.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
..............
.....@@@@.....
....@@@@@@....
##############
...@@@@@@@@...
...@@@@@@@@...
XXXXX@@f@XXXXX
    XY@KXX
    X@AG@X
    X.@F.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant (faerie fire)

@ = fog cloud

e = small earth elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal intones another spell, sounding a bit like wind bristling through branches. His elemental still tries to disperse some more fog and Ripclaw sniffs for the enemy.
 
[sblock=ooc]

Girgal: casts barkskin, sharing it with Ripclaw.
(casting defensivly if needed)

Ripclaw uses scent to find enemy. What kind of action is this?

Arrowhawk hovers. Delay for lightning ray until the armore man is visible.

Air elemental becomes whirlwind to disperse the fog.

Arrowhawk (augmented)
Round 5 / 10
HP 52 / 52

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Aram steps forward next to Keira, remaining on the defensive.



*AC: 31, Hit Points 53/64 (updated per Renau1g's post about augment healing.

5' step north, Total Defense: +6 to AC*[/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]It is a move action to pinpoint with scent.  I am going to assume that Ripclaw, finding the enemy is close, decides to make a 5' step and attack.[/sblock]

Ripclaw sniffs and moves ahead of his own accord, easily finding the enemy fighter, and savagely strikes the man with a claw.

Aram finds his way blocked by Ripclaw and Girgal.

Keira steps back and sends more magic missiles into the warrior.

(ooc: This opens a 5' step to Aram should he choose to take it. I assume he did.)

ooc: Fuller to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
..............
.....@@@@.....
....@@@@@@....
##############
...@@@@@@@@...
...@@@@@@@@...
XXXXX@@f@XXXXX
    XYGAXX
    X..K@X
    X.eF.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man

CC
CC = cloud giant (faerie fire)

@ = fog cloud

e = small air elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

*OOC: Yes, Aram would have delayed and then moved into Keira's spot.*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 17, 2009)

Father Fuller waits for a moment seeing Ripclaw run into the fog, he calls on his god's blessing as his wounds slowly knit.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard Action - Cast Lessor Vigor on self - heals 3 this round, then 1 going forward

50/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2009)

The wounded fighter retreats, stepping back cautiously, then moving off to the right.  As he emerges from the fog, the waiting arrowhawk zaps him; you can hear his armor striking the ground as he falls.

Meanwhile, thuds reveal that the giant is rapidly on the move; it sound like he's running away, somewhere.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..............
..............
..............
.....@@@@.....
....@@@@@@....
##############
...@@@@@@@@...
...@@@@@@@@f..
XXXXX@@@@XXXXX
    XYGAXX
    X..K@X
    X.eF.X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X
    X....X

A = Aram
F = Fuller
K = Keira
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

Y = speaking tube in wall
,, = gate (open)
# = air (cliff)

f = armored man (down)

CC
CC = cloud giant (faerie fire)

@ = fog cloud

e = small air elemental

a = arrowhawk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

_Ripclaw, bring me out of this fog, but watch your steps!_ Girgal speaks to the mind of the creature.
 
[sblock=ooc]

Girgal:

Ripclaw: Moves outside the fog, uses patience to avoid a fall  

Arrowhawk hovers. Waiting for new commands.

Air elemental disperses.

Arrowhawk (augmented)
Round 6 / 10
HP 52 / 52

 ----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

"Hold up Aram, let me heal you" Father Fuller says as he touches the warrior and his wounds also begin to knit shut.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard Action - Cast Lessor Vigor on Aram- heals 3 this round, then 1 going forward

51/58 HP, 23 AC , F/R/W: +8/+5/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D); 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass),Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196), Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2009)

Keira rushes out of the fog as well, heading to the right.  She spots the fleeing giant, and casts a spell, taking advantage of the long range of her fireball.

The running giant crashes to the ground.  He is below the cliff, a couple of hundred feet away.

ooc: Does anyone try to stabilize the enemy fighter or search anything?

With no more foes in sight, there is plenty of time for the air elemental to disperse the fog.

The 20' cliff runs many yards in either direction, ending in a sheer drop.  There is no obvious easy way down, though 20' is not nearly so bad as most cliffs you have seen in these mountains.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

"Father," says Aram, gesturing to the enemy warrior, "Perhaps you could see if he is still alive? We may be able to question him." With that, the dervish moves to ensure that the immediate area is secure.


*OOC: Aram will search the immediate area, the fallen warrior, and eventually the giant when we get down to him.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"I know magic that lets you jump like a frog and climb like a spider, but it would drain my powers much to affect all of us. And I didn't praxed for the power to shape the very stone." Girgal explains after thanking and dismissing the arrowhawk..
 
[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

Father Fuller accepts Girgal's offer of the ability of the spider to climb down to where the fallen human warrior lay. He offers the most minor of prayers to Amanautor and stabilizes the man.

[sblock=ooc]
Convert Light to Cure Minor Wounds for 1 point of healing
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

"Or we can tie a rope for you to descend," says Aram, looking at Fuller. "Once you descend, I can untie the rope and come down behind you."


*Aram can actually jump down from 20' without taking damage, using jump to "jump down" (making the fall 10') and tumble to make the fall 10' shorter (making the fall 0'). He automatically makes the DC15 checks.*


----------



## kinem (Nov 21, 2009)

The fallen warrior is actually on the cliff, not below it like the giant.  The only challenge for Father Fuller is finding him in the fog - which is being dissipated by the elemental, but time is short before the life seeps out of the enemy fighter.  Fuller does manage to find and stabilize the man.

Aram's searching turns up a winch mechanism that the giant must have used to raise or lower the gate.  Next to it is a large boulder.  Aram spots something shiny behind the boulder, but he is not strong enough to move the boulder out of the way.

The enemy warrior wears slivery half-plate armor as well as a fine cloak, and bears his longsword, a composite longbow with a very strong pull, quivers with 40 arrows, and a white gold ring.

Keira checks and declares that the armor, cloak, sword, and ring are magical.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Aram gathers the items that radiate magic, wishing he had a way of identifying what, exactly, each of the items were. Perhaps some trial and error when they camped for the night?  The dervish finishes securing the items.

"Girgal, Fuller, there appears to be something behind that boulder over yonder...do either of you have any magics or ideas that might help us move it to find out what is there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

After the fog is dissipated enough, Girgal let the small earth elemental try to move it. If this isn't enough, Girgal will change into a dire Ape and try it himself.
 
[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Aram puts his shoulder into the boulder as Girgal and his elemental try, hoping that the added strength will prove able to move it.


----------



## kinem (Nov 24, 2009)

Girgal shapes himself into a dire ape, and with Aram's help, manages to roll aside the boulder.

In the nook behind the boulder are a large sack full of gold (about 2000 gp), a longsword, a potion, a scroll, and a jade dragon figurine.

Keira takes a look.  "The potion, scroll, and dragon are magical" she says after inspecting them "though the sword is not."

She takes a keen interest in the scroll, and smiles mysteriously.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Father Fuller looks up from the man he's tending and smiles at the others findings. "Well, it's a good day friends. We got rid of a couple more of the Master's men, what's left a few thousand or so?" he jokes as the abbot begins removing the armour from the fallen warrior. After removing the gear until the man is left with just his clothing on, Fuller will then call Aram over to tie the enemy up. "My hands are pretty clumsy, you're probably best at tying ropes" he says.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

Aram is glad they rolled the boulder away, as the find was well worth the effort. As Aram heeds Fuller's call and ties the captured enemy's hands with some rope, he notes Kiera's smile. "What is on the scroll, that makes you smile so Kiera?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2009)

Keira replies "Oh, just a little spell ... that will allow me to identify the wand we found earlier, and if I'm right, that will tell us the rest.

So what will we do with the man?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Leave him outside for the centaurs as a sign of good will?"  Girgal suggests.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

"I'd prefer to interrogate him, and not to leave him alive." Aram is grim as he speaks. "He will eventually work free of his bonds, and we can't allow him to warn the enemy."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 25, 2009)

"Oh dear, no, no, no.... we can't just murder him. No. To do that would be to let them win, even if we kill The Master. We cannot become like them and this would bring us to that level." Father Fuller says, his face firm.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

"It won't be murder...he can have that longsword right there. It will be a test of skill." Aram raises an eyebrow. "Most just religions offer trial by combat as a way of demonstrating one's guilt or innocence."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 25, 2009)

"Oh... I thought you meant to run him through while he was tied up...if you're offering him a chance, then that is mroe acceptable." Father Fuller rationalizes.


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2009)

Keira looks puzzled. "This is war.  If we can't afford to drag him with us, which we can't, we should just slay him.  I'll do it, if you like.  A test of skill makes about as much sense as rolling dice to see if he should go free."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"I will not look after him, nor I will give him simply freedom. all other options are good for me."  Girgal says, looking distasteful at the prisoner.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 4, 2009)

"What options?  Turning him over to the centaurs might work, but it could endanger them, and we might meet the medusas on the way.

So, we _must_ slay him.  It's the only way, if we are to have a chance of completing the mission.  That is what matters, right?  Do you see another way, Father?

The only other thing I could think of ... Girgal, you're a druid, a master of animal magic.  Perhaps you could _turn him into_ a small animal that our ever-so-concerned priest could carry?  Though it's certainly not worth trying it and wasting magic we might soon need for a fight."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Then we have to kill him and reincarnate him later. I have no spell readied to transform humanoids."  Girgal says, still looking distasteful at the prisoner.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 4, 2009)

Father Fullers shoulders hung low, the weight of the armour nothing next to the weight of this decision. He looked at the others, they had saved his life, but even one of their own wasn't man enough (or dwarf enough) to finish their task. His goal was to stop the Master, but what would he have to sacrifice on the way. The abbot thought back to his teachings as the group looked at him. He removed the helmet and a gauntlet, running his hand through his hair. 

"Very well. This man has likely broken the law, he did attempt to end our lives, and likely has hurt others. Therefore, in keeping with the teachings of Amaunator, he shall receive a public execution. With the only public being us, I suppose I shall deliver the blow, as it is in my god's teachings that those who break the law shall be punished." Father Fuller says, as he prepares for the actions he's bound to take.

[sblock=ooc]
FF will bash him until he's dead, sorry for slowing things down, but I really felt he wouldn't so easily kill someone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

*OOC: Renau1g, since he is tied and helpless, you can simply adminster the coup de gras instead of bashing him over and over.*


----------



## kinem (Dec 7, 2009)

"Thank you, Father. War is not easy for anyone." Keira looks down, subdued.

"The Master's men killed my friends. This man was not directly involved, but this is not about revenge. We must win, is all.

In the end, we will need your morals to end this war.  When the Master is dead, the people of his land will still hate us and still make war on us. We can not kill them all. You have the right instinct, to show them kindness."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

Father Fuller sullenly wipes the gore from his heavy mace on the man's cloak, and hang the weapon back on his hip. With a brief prayer to Amaunator, the abbot wearily turns back to the others, "Shall we keep moving or do we have a reason to stay?" he asks


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

"Indeed. Let us depart." With that, Aram ties a rope to help the others scale down the small cliff.


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

The cliff proves to be fairly easy to climb down, with numerous handholds and footholds that have been carved in to it.

In the valley below, you pass by the dead giant, who has a silver amulet around his neck.  Keira declares that it is magical, and takes it.

The party travels without much conversation for several miles.  The path descends gradually from the mountains, but peaks and hills rise on both sides.

[sblock=Dragonwriter]Jex (hp 41/59) is hiding behind a ridge with his shadowy companion, waiting to ambush the Master's forces should they take this road.

He sees a group approaching:

- a man in armor in the style of Hule, the nation ruled by the Master

- a warrior from the desert peoples (desert nomads are mostly the Master's allies)

- a halfling riding some kind of lizard-monster - could mean anything

- and Keira, the sorceress from your party! She's alive after all! Great news! Yet it may seem a little suspicious - why is she alive and keeping such strange company? After all, somehow the enemy forces knew about your party and where to ambush you ...[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 8, 2009)

[sblock=Kinem]
Jex remains behind his ridge, peeking over. At first sight of Keira, he gasps in amazement and happiness. Another survivor! Then his eyes land on her companions and his joy disappears... A wispy hand of shadow reaches out of the ridge. Jex whispers to it, "Easy, Eissun. Stay with me. Let's give her the benefit of the doubt for now..."

The tired young man stays put for now, though he does call out, "Keira, my dear, how ever have you been? Remember your ally Jex?"
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

A voice calls out from behind a ridge

"Keira, my dear, how ever have you been? Remember your ally Jex?"

Keira looks quite startled, and stops walking, signalling the others to stop as well. "Is that you, Jex?  If it's really you, show yourself.  I am among friends, they are on our side."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 8, 2009)

"Oh, I'm not coming out just yet. I've been on the run from the Master's forces for a while now, and you look to be in some... unusual company... But Eissun is here, and he'll wave. You know he and I are never too far apart. "

A black spot rises out of a ridge. It seems to be embedded in the ridge, burying half of itself inside. It raises up a wispy arm and waves.

"There's your proof that it's really me talking. But I wan't your companions to lay down their weapons before I come out to talk openly. I want proof that you're still with me and Darokin."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

Aram's hands go to the hilts of his scimitars at the sound of the voice. When Keira answers back, he relaxes a bit, but his hands don't stray far from his weapons.


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

"Jex, I saw you go down, back in the desert.  What proof do I have that it's the same shadow creature?  Or that you have not been magically controlled to trap us, or have not been turned into an undead creature?  

So come out and meet these people, and you will soon see for yourself, they are friends and fight on our side" Keira replies.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 8, 2009)

Jex sighs, calling over the ridge, "You mean to tell me you've seen more creatures like Eissun? Nevermind... And yes, I went down. They only knocked me out and captured me for interrogation. The physical wounds have only begun to heal. I'll probably have the scars for the rest of my life, but at least they left my face alone... But acting so suspicious of each other will get us nowhere... I'm coming out, so don't shoot any arrows or loose any spells. Or use your silver-blood magic. I remember what you could channel, and I don't want to be on the receiving end of it."

He stands up and walks to the top of the ridge. His hands are up in the air, the universal sign of 'don't hurt me, I'm unarmed'. He seems a little over 5 and a half feet tall, and rather thin. His long brown is pulled back in a ponytail, and there is a slight glint of metal on his chest. His pale skin seems a bit reddened from the desert sun and his face has a weary quality to it at the moment.

The strange black thing drifts up out of the ground about 2 and a half feet, following him closely.

"So now you see it's me, and I'm not transformed or turned or anything of that sort. Care to introduce me to your... companions?


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

"Jex is an ally ... he was on the same mission as me" Keira explains to the others. "The shadow serves him. Don't worry."

She climbs up the ridge to meet Jex, and takes a close look at him.  After a moment's hesitation, she embraces him.  "Jex, it's really you!

Come, we have much to discuss. May I introduce Aram, Father Fuller - he's the one wearing armor from a fallen foe, and the druid Girgal. They are going to help us complete the mission."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 8, 2009)

Jex smiles as he sees Keira closer. He returns the embrace after a second, once he's sure a knife isn't headed for his shoulder blades...

He walks down with her, Eissun drifting along as well, still more than halfway embedded in the ground. Jex cautiously looks at each of the people with Keira, then extends his hand as a greeting. "Like the lady said, my name's Jex. And my dark companion I call Eissun. Just don't try shaking his hand," he says with a chuckle. As Keira mentions the mission, his eyebrow rises and a surprised look crosses his face.

"You mean the Bishop got away with the Dagger hilt? 'Bout time we caught a break after the disaster our expedition turned into... And you folks all signed up to take out the Bast- I mean Master?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

 Girgal remains silent for a moment and stays away from this shadowy... thing. Even slightly unnerved by the moving shadow, Ripclaw is nonetheless trained enough to control himself.

Finally he speaks: "I worked with a warlock ones, who summoned shadowy wings to fly. But even he hasn't such an elusive ... companion."

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

"The Master has earned our ire," says Aram, appraising the newcomer with a practiced, cautious eye. "We seek to destroy he and his minions." The dervish offers a short bow to Jex. "As Kiera has said, I am Aram. Aram Al Tarik, of the Ylari. If an ally to our cause you be, then you are well met indeed."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2009)

The quiet older man wearing the full platemail looks at the newcomer, his eyes narrowed at the shadow creature. 

"I am Father Fuller, follower of Amaunator. I have dedicated myself to ridding the lands of the Master and all his dark servitors." the abbot says.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 14, 2009)

Jex chuckles at the priest's rather obvious mistrust of the shadow. "Don't worry, Father. Eissun is my ally, no one else's. You've heard of other mages with their familiars, be they rat or toad, yes? Well, that's what Eissun is for me. Except he's a bit more interesting and able to do different things than a wizard's pet."

Jex nods then, and starts to turn. "Well, it's a pleasure to meet all of you, though I wish it were rather different circumstances. I suppose we should be off. The Master won't just kill himself, you know, and there's still ground to cover between us and him."

Eissun drifts back into the ground, keeping only its wispy head above the dirt, and always staying within its master's own shadow.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

Aram shrugs. He still didn't entirely trust Kiera, and now he was joined with another of her companions...but he'd keep his opinions to himself for now. The dervish turns back and begins walking in the direction they had previously been headed.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2009)

Father Fuller will nod, but still appears uneasy, things were too convienient, first Kiera and now Jex. Hurrying up, the abbot moved close to Aram. 

"Aram, I worry that we need to be cautious around these two. Those who deal with the shadows usually become tainted by them" he whispers, before dropping back to guard their rear.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

"Keep your eyes open, Father, and be wary..." whispers Aram in response to his companion's concern. As the cleric dropped to the back, Aram considered. Only he and Girgal were now left out of the original group, and that concerned the dervish. While both Fuller and Kiera were seemingly dedicated to the Master's destruction, in truth he had no way of knowing. And now another newcomer. Could it all be some sort of elaborate trap set by the Master?

The desert warrior shakes his head, as if to clear such thoughts. He would keep his eyes and ears open, but if he did not trust in his companions, their mission would have little chance of success. Or rather, less chance of success than it already had...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 18, 2009)

*Father Fuller*

"by the bye, Aram, my first name is Allister." 
then Louder:  
One further question Jex, do you know if divine energy will harm your familiar? If not we can test it, as I don't want to relase the  power of the sun on an ally.  It usually effects the undead that is closest to me first. "


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 18, 2009)

"Funny you should ask that, Father. A priest once mistook my companion for one of those loathsome undead shadows and tried to turn him. He was quite taken aback when Eissun just floated there and shrugged. From what I've been able to understand, Eissun is an elemental, not an undead. While he doesn't care for bright light, he isn't harmed by it. Of course, that's a large part of why he remains just below ground level most of the time, and we can both cloak an area in darkness so he is better able to fight, while the enemy is blinded."

Jex walks as he chats casually, occasionally wincing and holding his left side, a lasting pain from his captivity.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2009)

"An elemental, eh? Well, that certainly makes me feel a bit better." Aram turns back long enough to smile at the others, and then continues leading the way across the (valley ?). "Do you know anything about the Master's forces in the area, Jex? Have you seen anything that we should need to be worried about?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

 "This makes me wonder. I'm no stranger to elemental powers myself. I heard of fire, earth, air, water, and even the paraelementals, but never of shadow elementals. Are there light, plant and other elementals, too?" Girgal asks, not fully convinced.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 19, 2009)

Jex raises an eyebrow at Aram's smile. "Is that some kind of joke? I hate not being in on jokes... 

"But as to your question, I haven't seen much movement on this road. Some stragglers from when the Master moved his army through, but not much else. But I've only been free a short time, so there could be more than I've seen. However, there is a small town further along this road. We might be able to reach it tonight if we walk at a brisk pace. I've been avoiding it, even though it's not a military place, just because I'd rather none of the Master's forces notice me as the escaped prisoner with a living shadow.

"And to your question, my good halfling, I've done some research into the topic since I first called Eissun to service. I came to the conclusion that it all had to do with the planes of existence. Just as there are the fire, earth, air and water planes, so too are there elementals for each of those planes. It stands to reason then, especially since we have proof of it right here, that there are elementals of the other Inner Planes, including the Shadow Plane. While I've yet to encounter any Ethereal, Astral or Positive or Negative elementals, I wouldn't be terribly surprised if they do exist. Plant, on the other hand, is not specifically a plane, so I would doubt there are any plant elementals. The same goes for Light, though I would think any Positive Energy elementals would be similar. Still, I've never seen any of the sort."

Jex talks casually but is a bit animated as he speaks. It's obvious he's glad of some company, especially some that respond to him.


----------



## kinem (Dec 20, 2009)

With Jex and his strange companion joining the group, the party continues down the road, away from the mountains.

When the group stops for lunch, Keira takes the time to study the magic items that had recently been seized from the Master's forces.

She starts by using the scroll to identify one of the wands. "Aha!" she exclaims. "A wand of identification, just as I thought."  Next she uses that wand to identify the other wand, and seems pleased as she tucks it into her belt.

She offers to try the wand on the crystal dagger which Aram carries.

[sblock=if he accepts]"The spell didn't work on it. That usually means very powerful magic."[/sblock]

She identifies the following items, explaining their natures to you as she goes:

From the recently fought warrior at the gate:
ring of regeneration (silver ring)
cloak of resistance +3
+1 mithral half plate armor
+2 longsword

From the commander whose armor Father Fuller now wears:
ring of protection +1 (ring with pearl inset)
cloak of resistance +2
gauntlets of ogre power (gauntlets made of tough leather with iron studs running across the back of the hands and fingers)
amulet of health +4 (necklace amulet which is a golden disk on a chain, bearing an engraved image of a lion)
+2 bastard sword
potion of cure serious wounds (blue, 3d8+5)

From the wizard who was in the fake dragon:
potion of cure moderate wounds (2d8+3)
the wands
+1 dagger

From the wizard who was riding the wyvern, before the PCs entered the desert:
cloak of resistance +1
minor ring of spell storing (up to 3 spell levels; currently contains dispel magic, CL 6)
potion of cure moderate wounds (2d8+5)

amulet of finding:
"Ah, this is very dangerous.  Good thing you didn't try wearing it!  If you do, you will be scryed on!"

From behind the boulder at the gate:
potion of reduce person

Keira, intent on her work, hefts the jade dragon figurine in order to identify it next.  "This ought to be interesting" she says, lifting the wand.

Suddenly, the jade figurine glows with bright green light. With a blinding flash, Keira vanishes!

To the spellcasters among you, this looks more like some kind of transportation magic, rather than disintegration.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2009)

"Damnations!" curses Aram as the spellcasters try to explain Kiera's sudden disappearance. "You mean she has been sent elsewhere? Like to the Master?"


*OOC: Not to be greedy, but the Gauntlets of Ogre Power and the Amulet of Health would go a long way toward making Aram more of that "tank" syle front-liner.*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2009)

*Father Fuller*

"Amator preserve us, I  hope not.  If she is caught there goes all hope of suprise." 
He will cast a detect magic to see if there is any sign of lingering magic or a rebound effect that he can detect. 

During the sorting of treasure:  I can use just a few of the trinkets here, Im still working with my new ring.  Im fine with Aram taking the physical gear, who wants each of the two remaining rings? 
He selects the +2 cloak,  +1 ring,  +1 dagger and the potion of reduce person.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

 "One comes, one goes." Girgal says, looking at Aram, his only long-time companion... besides Ripclaw naturally.
"Aside from the potions, my only real interest would be tis ring." He adds, pointing at the ring of regeneration.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2009)

"Indeed," says Aram, looking back at Girgal. "This trip hasn't exactly played out as I had expected. Still, we should be thankful of the new companions we gain, even as we mourn the loss of old ones."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 20, 2009)

Jex nearly jumps when the bright flash takes Keira. He merely shakes his head and shrugs with a lost look on his face, completely speechless for a moment.

The shadowcaster also makes no claims on the treasure, as he had no hand in procuring it.


----------



## kinem (Dec 20, 2009)

[sblock=Evilhalfling]Fuller detects a dim aura of conjuration.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2009)

*Father Fuller*

I may know more in  5 minutes. 
The older man will continue watching the spot for the next few minutes.  Assuming the trace of magic fades away naturally....

"She is gone, and won't be returning in this fashion.  We should be moving on, what do you know of the road ahead Jez?"  
He trades up for the most valuable cloak, and a moderate potion
 If I go down, Im putting a healing potion in my belt pouch here, so the nearest ally can help.  Do you have enough healing potions already Jez? maybe we can sell or trade the rest of this stuff.
If Jez assents Father Fuller will pass the other healing potions to Aram and Girgal.  He helps to pack away the rest of the items.  
OOC someone has a bag of holding right?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 21, 2009)

"First off, Father, my name is Jex, not Jez. It's an easy mistake, so I surely won't hold it against you. And thankfully, I managed to retrieve my possessions when I escaped, so I do have a few healing potions, of varying strengths. And I also already talked about the road ahead, but the gist of it was that I don't know much about the forces in the area. I've been harassing the smaller groups when I can, but not many have come through this area. Further along this trail is a small town, which I skirted around as there may be soldiers looking for me, thanks to my escapee status, and I do stand out with Eissun..."

Jex also offers some space in his haversack for the items to be sold.

[sblock=OOC]
The main pocket of my handy haversack has plenty of space for holding stuff. Though if you want to trust me to hang onto it right now is up to you. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

 "Nice bag. Got a similar one." Girgal says.

---

"I was thinking about letting my elemental wear armor... but that would look plain stupid..."







[sblock=ooc]

Girgal has the same haversack.
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

*OOC: Aram has a Handy Haversack as well. LOL. Must be the adventurer's standard companion.*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 22, 2009)

*Father Fuller*

My apologizes, Jex.  My hearing was not what it once was.  
Do we have enough information on the whereabouts of the master to bypass it completely? Keria would have been best at getting in and out with good information. OOC: chr 10,10,14,22 ; Max Diplomacy +5or6, max bluff +6 

I must confess my memory is not what it once was either.  The perils of growing old I'm afraid.  Still I at least consider it better than any of the many alternatives.


----------



## kinem (Jan 8, 2010)

ooc: Unless someone objects, I'll assume that FF put the ring of spell storing in Jex's haversack with the other items.

After burying the amulet of finding, the party continues down the road.  Jex tells Eissun to hide underground and follow the group by sound.

It is early evening by the time the group arrives in front of the town, which is located on the steep bank of a river and looks relatively safe from flooding. Surrounding the town is a 20' high wall with 30' high towers; you see guards up there.  However, the gate is open, and no one challenges you as you enter.

You see townspeople but they keep their distance, turning down other streets to avoid you.

The town contains a close collection of houses and narrow, muddy lanes. Most of the buildings are two-story, half-timbered buildings roofed with thick thatch. A few of the more prosperous buildings have tile roofs. A number of mud and thatch shacks lie on the outer edges of the town. Scattered throughout are 6' high stone walls that probably enclose small courtyards. Some refuse is dumped in the street.

Inevitably you make your way to the market square in the center of town.  A noisy, colorful market fair is still going on.  

Although this area has no buildings or permanent constructions, it does contain a great number of stalls, booths and piles of produce.

The marketplace is a bustling center of activity, filled with mounds of vegetables, squawking geese, small children dashing about, pigpens, horses, townswomen, shouting merchants, beggars, and acrobats.  The people can't keep too much distance from you but they avoid eye contact.  Several boys, however, point at Ripclaw while talking to each other.

In one corner of the market is a travelling puppet theater. Gathered around it are many children, young men and women, and elderly people, eagerly watching. Simple laughter mixes with the squeaky puppet voices as the story is told.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Aram leads the others through the town, walking with the bold swagger one might expect from a desert warrior in service to The Master; until he had a better idea of what this town was all about, he didn't want anyone becoming suspicious about the group's true motives. The dervish stops near the puppet theatre, to see what the story is all about.


----------



## kinem (Jan 8, 2010)

[sblock=puppet theater]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Aram gathers that the puppets are acting out a (humorous?) morality lesson. One puppet is called the 'Raiser of Greatrealm'. That puppet is made from bit leather with tin to represent armor.

[sblock=everyone but Jex]The puppet reminds you of the statue in the tunnels under the abbey where Father Fuller was held.[/sblock]

The other puppet is a huge bronzed man. The Raiser of Greatrealm says, “For passing through my realm, I order you to attend on me at my home, Greatrealm.”

Some of the people around you seem to relax as you are watching the play, as if beginning to accept you.  These include several children who still stare at Ripclaw, as well as adults such as a young woman and some of the parents.

The bronzed giant puppet replies, “What, little man, I’ll not serve you in one hundred years! Nor will I go to your temple of death!"

ooc: At this point I need to know who is watching the play, or what else you are doing if not.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 8, 2010)

Father Fuller will watch the play with interest.  Is the Greatrealm (Raiser) portrayed as the hero? 
"I think Ive seen part of this one before, we should stay for the end."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal and Ripclaw stay with the others. Suspicion and fear can quickly become aggression.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Aram nods at Fuller's words, and stands watching the play with interest. Perhaps some valuable information could be garnered here?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 8, 2010)

Jex watches the play, sweeping his left foot around slightly to let Eissun know where he is from beneath the ground. The shadowcaster hides his discomfort about being in this town and is on alert, keeping a cautious, though discreet, eye on the crowd.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot bonus is +11. Jex is suspicious... .
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 9, 2010)

“Then so shall the length of your service be!" the Raiser puppet declares.

The two puppets fight and then there is a crash of a tamborine and a puff of smoke.  The bronze giant puppet stands still.  "Now go to Greatrealm beyond the the Dark Wood, on the shore of Lake Tros. There you shall serve me for one hundred years.”

“I will obey you, my master.” The giant puppet then drops out of sight.

The crowd applauds.  The young woman who's watching along with you approaches Aram. "Thank you for fighting for Hule, desert warrior" she says, putting her arm around him very briefly, and then begins to walk off into the crowded market.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

Aram, being something of a rogue himself, immediately pats himself down to see if the woman "relieved" him of any belongings. He keeps his eye on her all the while, so as not to lose her in the crowd.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 13, 2010)

Jex murmurs to the rest of the group, "I believe we have our heading... Now can we leave this town?" He's a little agitated, though he covers it pretty well...


----------



## kinem (Jan 13, 2010)

[sblock=Rhun]Aram searches himself.  For some reason, he can't find his _goggles of minute seeing_.

(ooc: I don't know exactly what is where on a PC, so there are assumptions a DM has to make in such situations.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

"She is a thief," hisses Aram to the others nearby, and he immediately pursues the woman.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 13, 2010)

*Father Fuller*

The old man will clank slowly after the woman, knowing he is too slow to catch up. One hand seems to rub absent mindly at a ring on his hand.

With a bit of luck, perhaps a barrel, a loose piece of trash or part of a market stall will get tangled in her legs.

OOC: If he sees her again, Trip attack with ring +11, long range.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2010)

Glancing back, the woman notices that Aram is chasing her, and she begins to run through the market.  She is surprisingly fast, but even so, Aram is a little bit faster.  However, as she runs behind some stalls, she might have a chance to lose him in the crowd.

"Kine" Father Fuller mumbles.  A few people wonder what he means.

The running thief is not tripped by the priest's first attempt.  He gets one more chance before she vanishes from his sight.  She goes down with an "Oof!"

She gets up, but it is too late. The delay gave Aram a chance to overtake her.  Seeing this, she holds up her hands.

The other people back off, not sure what's going on but not wanting to get in the way of the desert warrior.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal, always liking a good 'hunt', followed on Ripclaw. Should the woman try anything fishy, Ripclaw stands ready with his poison claws.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

Aram grabs hold of the woman securely, making sure she can't flee. "My spectacles?" he asks, an edge of anger to his voice.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 14, 2010)

Jex follows quickly (still dragging his left foot slightly), but comes to a rather abrupt halt to watch Aram and the others... When the shadowcaster hears the demand for the spectacles, Jex has to restrain a laugh.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2010)

The brunette sullenly digs into her pocket and hands the lenses back to Aram.  "Now let me go!  Or I'll scream for help. The Diviners will arrest us both."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

"Scream and The Master will hear of it," threatens Aram grimly. "He does not take kindly to those who steal from his soldiers. Now tell me...why would you risk you're very life to do so?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2010)

"Let me go now!  Just leave me alone!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

_Answer him!_ Girgal sends his thoughts at the woman, Ripclaw sniffing at the meat Aram has catched...

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2010)

The woman mumbles "The Master's great, I've nothing against his soldiers.  It won't happen again."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

*OOC: Sense Motive (+0)*


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2010)

[sblock=Aram]You don't see any signs that the thief is being insincere - although that means little.  It doesn't take much skill to know that she is scared.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

Aram releases the woman. "While I don't believe a word you say, it is not my concern," he tells her.


----------



## kinem (Jan 21, 2010)

Without further ado, the woman takes off and is soon lost to you in the crowds.  Everyone seems to give you a wide berth.

As the sun is setting, the festival seems to be winding down, with many merchants starting to close up shop, and people are starting to leave the market square.

ooc: Will you look for anything specific in town?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 22, 2010)

Father Fuller will have a look over the temples in town, to see if there are any to familiar gods.


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2010)

ooc: How do you intend to find temples - will you ask anyone, or just walk around town?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Aram keeps his eyes open for a tavern, as he figured it might be a good place to get some information. And now, with his guard heightened, he also keeps his eyes open for thieves and pickpockets.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 22, 2010)

Father Fuller will just walk around town, checking the major Streets and intersections.  He will also look for buildings that used to be temples, and keep alert for the sounds of worship - unison chanting, singing, etc.


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2010)

Taking the route closer to the river, you avoid most of the traffic, and approach some official-looking buildings on the riverside.

The first resembles a small fortress. It rests on a small rise, slightly above the rest of the town. Two sides face out over the river and have walls 40 high. Only a few windows line the tops of these walls. The other sides are protected by curtain walls, each standing 30 high. The building has one main gate that you see.

The next is a low, one-story building partially surrounded by a 10' high wall. The one gate in the wall leads to a small garden area and the entrance to a building that is is simply built, but is made of fine materials. The door to this building is open, and it sounds like there is chanting inside.  This may well be a temple.

Finally, next to the far city wall is a building with a 15’ high stone wall surrounding it. The one entrance has no gate and is never closed. Inside is a small garden and a roofed shrine. The building is open on two sides and contains a small altar and several old panels painted with scenes. Small bowls containing offerings sit in front of the altar.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Each minute in the city, Girgal seems to grow more silent and paranoid. He moves along with the others, but his only suggestions are how to leave "civilization".

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

"We need to get some information," says Aram, looking about, keeping his voice low so as not to be overheard by any passersby. "At this point we have no idea where to find the Master."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 27, 2010)

*Father Fuller*

I do have an idea, If we look for a destination for a pilgrimage,
some kind person may help us with maps or directions, perhaps the master resides at a holy site of some importance.  And we could make a pilgrimage to it.  I found what appears to be two religious buildings, one a small shrine and the other a walled compound. perhaps someone can watch the walled compound and speak to people leaving?   

Father will approach the un-gated shrine first to see if he can learn anything from the panels, or from other people  that might be visiting it.


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2010)

Father Fuller enters the shrine.

The statue on the altar is of a badly scarred young man. In one hand he holds a mace set with small bits of mirror. The other hand clutches a bat by its feet.

Around the base of the statue are carved the word "Hosadus" and a date. Based on his knowledge of Hulean scholars, Fuller estimates that this date is about 400 years in the past.

The painted panels show scenes from the life of the man. The first panel shows his birth - a baby is lifted above a smoking cleft by a clawed hand while two humans watch. The second panel shows a handsome young boy battling a shining dragon creature. The third panel shows the same youth, badly wounded, tended by several clawed beings. One creature holds a book the boy is reading.

The fourth panel shows the boy, now scarred, using spells to defeat a group of non-human creatures. The fifth panel shows the construction of a great palace. The workers are clawed, horned, toothy creatures who lift great blocks of stone.

The next panel shows the same palace, now complete. Two large statues stand to either side of the entrance. They are the same as the creatures shown building the palace in the previous panel. On a tower above the door stands the man in a cloud of bats.

The eighth panel shows him much older, standing in the prow of a boat, casting a collar about the neck of a great water beast. In the background are a swamp, a forest, and the palace. The final panel shows the man, old and withered, leaning on a staff, standing before a misty doorway. Vague shadowy shapes stand in the fog.

Meanwhile, a few people make their way into the temple, which is in the other walled area.  These men look like merchants - well dressed, but not as finely as nobles would be, and without the bearing or musculature that career soldiers typically have.  They nod politely to your party but don't look like they want to talk.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Looks like these pictures show the rise of a dark messiah."



> The fourth panel shows the boy, now scarred, using spells to defeat a group of non-human creatures.




"What are these?" Looking at the merchants he adds in the same silent voice: "We would find more reliable help in the local prison, than to talk to these fanatics."

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

Aram shrugs. He keeps his voice low as he speaks. "Demons or devils, perhaps? Could this perhaps illustrate the rise of The Master? I mean, in truth, we know very little about him."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 28, 2010)

Jex considers the panels with the others. “It sounds reasonable that this is a history, though I’d venture a guess that the little puppet show was also somewhat accurate. Myths and stories often have basis in fact. What was it…? The shores of Lake Tros, beyond the Dark Wood… Maybe if we could get a map somewhere, it would have such information and landmarks. His voice is a little hopeful, as he really doesn't know. The shadowcaster keeps his left foot moving slightly as he talks.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

"An excellent thought, Jex," says the dervish, nodding his head. "There must be a mapmaker or sage or such in this town that could help us with that."


----------



## kinem (Feb 3, 2010)

ooc: The party seems to be edging towards a plan.  Will you try the temple, look for an inn, or ...?  Most merchants would have closed shop for the evening.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal suggests into going to an inn. Leaving the town would be preferable for him, but would rise suspicion. One group room and sleeping rotatory.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

"An inn it is then," says Aram, leading the way. "Let us pray that there is a clean one within this town."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 3, 2010)

Jex nods, with a slight smile. "I'm glad you think so. And I suppose an inn would do... Hopefully we can purchase a map tomorrow and be on our way out of here..."


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2010)

The river is to the north.  Now on the lookout for an inn, the party heads away from the temple, towards the southern side of town, where there are more people and animals.

You find a tavern that seems busy. In front of the building, a small merchant caravan is arranging to put up its animals and secure its goods. Two merchants are busily greasing the wheel of a wagon that sits almost in front of the main door. The leader is haggling with the tavern keeper over the costs of everything, holding up and pointing to goods he will trade for
lodging.

There is a stables area attached to the tavern.  It is evident that no mounts would be allowed inside the tavern itself - especially not Ripclaw!  The stables are large enough.  The horses there are frightened of Ripclaw at first but soon quite down.

Inside, several of the merchants and drivers have settled themselves around tables. They seem to be ready to start a long meal. Apprentices and spitboys hustle about serving platters of smoking meats and bowls of soup.

None of the other customers bear obvious weapons, but no one challenges you about it.

After about five minutes the tavern-keeper is able to attend to you.  He's a middle aged man, with dark hair and a large moustache.

"Hi. What'll it be?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

"Ah, yes...food and drink all around. Wine for me, and..." Aram looks at the rest of his companions. "What will you have, my friends?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 7, 2010)

"If you want a room, there's just one left, but it should be big enough for you all.  Four gold.  With the market festival today, that's a good deal.  More rooms will open up tomorrow, of course."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Aram withdraws the designated amount of gold from his pouch, and hands it to the man. "The room as well, then," he says with a nod.


----------



## kinem (Feb 9, 2010)

"I recommend the roast beef and the onion soup" the innkeeper says.

The food and drink look to be a welcome contrast to your fare on the road so far, and will cost a couple more gold.

ooc: Do you want to do anything of note?

The other patrons stay clear of your party, though they do glance your way on occasion.

The room, as promised, proves large enough if a little cramped.  It has low couches on which you can all sleep, a lantern, and a couple of chamber pots.  Two small windows are shuttered and heavily barred. The room door has a lock built into it, for which you are given a key.

ooc: I assume you set watches as usual.

During the night, there are noises from drunken men, but they eventually quiet down.

The night proves uneventful.  In the morning, you return to the common room for breakfast, which consists of oatmeal.  It is much less crowded.  The same innkeeper is there.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 9, 2010)

Jex nods, mumbling a thanks to the innkeeper for the room. The shadowcaster doesn't eat, but is thankful for the rest. "Ah, finally a night's sleep indoors. While I didn't particularly want to come here, this is a welcome respite."

In the morning, Jex orders and eats the oatmeal. "So, now to a cartographer, correct? Ready when you are, gentlemen."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Aram approached the innkeeper after Jex mentions the cartographer. "Pardon, goodman, but might you know of a mapmaker in town? Or a sage perhaps?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 10, 2010)

The innkeeper ponders. "Well, the priests at the temple are kind of like sages I guess.  As for maps, I never had much use for 'em, myself.  But we get a lot of traveling merchants, they must know."

He goes over to another table where a couple of merchants are eating. "Say, where do you guys get maps?" he asks the men.

One replies "Herm's store, facing the market square, ain't bad for that."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal enjoys some drink, knowing that no poison could harm him



Dragonwriter said:


> ..."Ah, finally a night's sleep indoors. While I didn't particularly want to come here, this is a welcome respite."
> 
> ...




"Speak for yourself. Best we leave here as soon as possible!"

------

After hearing the name, Girgal says: "Don't drink and eat to much. I will wait for you at the stable with Ripclaw!"

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Aram tosses the innkeep another gold coin. "Thank you, goodman." He returns to his companions' table. "On our way then, to Herm's Store."


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2010)

It proves to be sort of a small general store which you find by searching the perimeter of the market.

Behind the counter is a bearded man, who is haggling with a merchant.  The merchant finishes his business and exits.

Around the store you see various items that could be use during travel - bags, trail mix, backpacks, even 10' poles.  You don't see any weapons around, or maps for that matter.


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2010)

ooc: Anyone going to ask for a map?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

ooc: girgal is not the talkative one...


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2010)

ooc: Come to think of it, it's probably best if Girgal waits outside with Ripclaw.  The dinosaur would not be welcome in the shop, and would likely cause a panic if left unattended outside.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2010)

Jex hides his surprise as he walks around, looking at various wares in the shop. He takes note of the lack of maps, again concealing his displeasure. He walks over to Aram and says quietly, "Perhaps you should handle the talking with this man... You look more the part of a mercenary than I. And sound like it, too."

[sblock=OOC]
Oops... Sorry. I somehow missed seeing the update to this in my subscriptions... I'll be sure to look closer next time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

*OOC: Sorry, was out of town for the last week.*

Aram approaches the bearded man, clearing his throat as he does so. "Excuse me, good sir...but we were told you were the man to see about purchasing maps and such."


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2010)

"Ah ... yes sir" the bearded man replies. "Though I have only a few left.  Where do you want to travel to?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2010)

"Something that shows the details of the region," says Aram. "If you have anything like that?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 2, 2010)

"Hmm ... let me see."  The man rummages through some shelves (facing him) under the counter.  "This might do, it shows the city and the surrounding area.  You can take a quick look."

On the canvas map Aram sees the town of Magden, on the Rostin River, and a few surrounding towns.  The road to the Great Pass is marked, as are the Gree and Thanat rivers; the rivers connect.  You don't see any lakes marked.  To the west, where the Thanat flows, is marked "to ..."

The man rolls the map back up.  "This what you need? Six gold. Steep I know but it's not cheap to draw these accurately, and I have few left, between the merchants and the Diviners buying them up."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

"I think that should serve well enough," says Aram, counting out the six gold coins. "You've piqued my curiosity though, good sir. What purpose would the Diviners have with your maps?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 9, 2010)

The merchant takes the coins and hands Aram the map. "Thanks.  I believe they were looking for someone, but it's best not to ask them questions.  You'd do well to forget I mentioned them."

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Aram smiles at the man. "I understood, and it is already forgotten." He holds the map in hand and nods. "This should serve well. Say...do you know of any lakes in the region?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2010)

"What?  Oh ... I get it" the man replies.  

"You are a man of the desert, and have never seen large bodies of water.  Well, there are no lakes near here, but the river's pretty nice, isn't it?  You can even go fishing!  Of course there's Lake Tros to the west, but it's in the middle of the Dark Wood. You can't go there, the woods are full of monsters! Or so the tales say.  Only the holy men go there, since the gods protect them.

Now, what you really should do is head south!  It's several days' ride but you can reach the ocean. That would be a sight for you!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Meanwhile, Girgal still waits outside with nRipclaw, looking for any possible danger...

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Aram smiles and nods again. "Thank you, goodman. Your suggestions are most appreciated...it is true that I've never seen the ocean." With that, the dervish offers the man a short bow of farewell, and exits the store.

Outside, Aram hands Girgal the map. "I believe our path lies westward, toward Lake Tros in the Dark Wood."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 12, 2010)

Jex smiles casually, concealing his anxiety, as he says hurriedly, "Excellent, excellent. Now that we have what we came for, might I suggest we leave this place forthwith?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"If we can find the landmarks and the map is of any worth, we should be fine. Let's go."

[sblock=ooc]
 Still have to re-do my spell list after the last night. Totally missed it. Will be ready after the weekend.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle
3 (3) – (protection from energy), spirit jaws, blindsight x2 – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5) - animal growth

Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

Aram smiles and nods. "Lead on, friend Girgal. Let us leave this town behind us."


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2010)

ooc: When travelling to the woods, will you try to avoid populated areas?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2010)

ooc: I would say so. Girgal will also use survival checks for foraging when possible and to help with possible saving throws through the trip.


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2010)

ooc: Looks like the ayes have it on that one.

Despite continuing to attract considerable attention from the locals, the group is able to leave town without incident.

Using the map, together with Girgal's sense of direction with a little help from the rivers and the sun, you make your westward.  You skirt away from the large towns named on the map.  Even so you pass numerous farms and see some merchants on the roads.  Food is not much of a problem, thanks to your rings and Girgal's hunting skills.

Two days later, you realize that you are finally approaching the infamous "Dark Wood".  There are no signs of settlement any longer, and ahead a dark line of trees stretches for miles in both directions.

In the distance you see a lone traveller.  He sees you as well, and makes a beeline for the group.

The tall, handsome blond man wears a chain shirt, and strapped to his back are not one but _two_ greatswords.  He carries himself with great confidence - arrogance, perhaps.

"Hello there! It is good to see fellow travellers. Do you intend to brave the woods and travel to Greatrealm?  Such is my plan as well, for I wish to personally pledge my service to the great Master.  The woods are said to be very dangerous, so it is fortunate that we have met.  I am sure that together we will fight off any foe."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal looks at Aram, as he started to be the face of the group, when they approach warriors/minions of the master. Besides, he is the only member of the original pack, besides Riplclaw and Girgal himself.

[sblock=ooc]
Updated spell list.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

"Greetings to you," says Aram, offering a short bow. "We too wish to travel to Greatrealm, and offer our services to The Master. Our path has been a long and difficult one, but we are told that we are close now. I am Aram, Blade of the Desert, and these are my companions: Girgal "Bloody Claws", Jex the Shadowed One, and Alister the Dark..."

*OOC: Seriously, I don't even know for sure who is still in the group. Can I get a list of the current players? LOL.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2010)

The strange man returns Aram's slight bow.  "Pleased to meet you all.  I am Remus of the Two Knives.  Perhaps we can trade some tales during the journey."

ooc: I take it that you intend to let Remus join the party during the journey through the woods.  If so, what will be the marching order? Also, will you attempt to follow the river, and if so how closely?  The most direct route west would have you a few miles north of the river.

As you approach the woods, Girgal notes that the most common trees of the forest are oak and aspen. The underbrush in the forest is very thick. Thorn bushes abound.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2010)

"Two Knives, eh?" asks Aram, a hint of a smile on his face. "You're knives look more like swords to me." The dervish chuckles. "So, do you know your way to the Master? We have never before traveled this route, and have some concerns about finding our way."


*OOC: Yes, we'll let Remus travel with us for the time being. Aram is hoping to get some information out of him.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2010)

Remus smiles. "Then my title is well chosen, for already you are speaking well of me."

He takes up a position beside Aram, talking as you walk.

"I have never been to Greatrealm.  I suggest we follow the river, as it surely leads to Lake Tros.  There are all sorts of tales about these woods.  Some say demons and ghosts abound.  Others say the main danger is giant wolves.  In other tales, the trees themselves reach out to strangle travellers.

You may wonder why I have not yet joined the Master's service.  You see, I discovered that there was a band of bandits and infidels plaguing my home town.  Slaying the men was the easy part.  It took time to track down all of their women and children, so that I could be sure that no new threat would grow to seek revenge in years to come.

So what is your own tale?"

Father Fuller plods behind, his expression grim though hard to read through his helmet.  He seems to prefer to keep his distance from the newcomer.

ooc: I assume Jex's shadow companion remains hidden.

The woods are dark and seem menacing.  Wolves howl mournfully in the distance.

There is a narrow path next to the river, which the party follows.  The river is narrow and fast here, with many sharp rocks, clearly not suitable for boats.

After several hours, the sky grows dark with clouds.

You hear a hunting horn in the distance.  Soon you hear a baying sound coming from behind you.  Yet it fades, and you see nothing.

A couple of hours later, something emerges from the underbrush ahead - literally coming through it.  They resemble ghostly hounds, pale and translucent.
[sblock=hounds]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
More hounds emerge around the group.  The six creatures charge to attack!

One of the monsters bites Aram with its ghostly jaws.  It hurts, but the wound itself is not so bad.  He gets the feeling that he resisted the worst effects of the attack, this time.

Two others bite into Remus, while one nips on Girgal, one bites Jex, and the last bites Fuller.  Girgal and Jex, like Aram, are hurt but feel that they have resisted a more spiritual assault for the moment.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~sssTTTT
TTTT...~~~~A.RTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~.GsTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~F.JTTTT
TTTT...~~~~s.sTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex

F = Fuller
R = Remus

s = spectral hound

~~ = river
T = trees
```

Aram @ 2 damage
Girgal @ 2 damage
Jex @ 6 damage
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act (Aram, Girgal, Jex)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal, ignoring his wounds, holds Ripclaw back and invokes the gnashing teeth of long forgotten beasts.

[sblock=ooc]
Riplaw shifts to the left.
Girgal casts spirit jaws at hound before him.
Spirit Jaws  (attack, damage, grapple check) (1d20+11=17, 2d6=9, 1d20+15=21)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2010)

Huge, ghostly, bony jaws appear and bite the spectral hound near Girgal.  The ghostly creature howls in pain but fixes its gaze on Girgal once again.

ooc: Aram, Jex to act


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

Aram's twin blades leap into his hands, and the dervish sends a flurry of lightning quick slashes and thrusts arcing in at the spectral hounds. Still, he remains light on his feet, his stance somewhere between offensive and defensive.


*AC: 27, HP: 80/82

Combat Expertise, 2 points
Full Attack (4 attacks): +9/+4 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +9/+4 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 24, 2010)

Jex frowns and steps back, closer to Girgal and Ripcalw. He notices the ghostly hound fighting them and sighs, making a rapid succession of taps on the ground and then stomping. Eissun answers by flying through the ground into the forested area, going above-ground momentarily and reaching out to swipe at the spectral beast, then goes back under the ground.

Jex focuses on his shadow magic, even while carefully watching the ghostly creatures, in case one should attack him. He draws his hands together, makes a small, quick spiraling motion and then pulls the thickening strands of night together and yanks. The shadows around the ghostly dogs grow thick and ooze around the hounds.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
(The following is stated with the assumption that the top of the map is North.)
5-ft. step north-west on the map. Eissun uses Flyby Attack to attack ghost dog that bit Jex. Jex casts Clinging Darkness on the defensive, centering the effect two squares south of the ghost dog that first bit him. It should catch that one and Father Fuller’s opponent in the area of the darkness.

Eissun Attack and Damage:19 and 2+7
And Jex’s Concentration roll: 32
Clinging Darkness has 20-ft. radius emanation, lasts 8 minutes (1 min/level) and immobilizes creatures that fail a DC 19 Reflex save. Creatures may attempt new save as a full-round action, but must make a new save each round they are free, DC 19.

EDIT: Oops, forgot current status.
Jex AC 18, Touch 13
HP 53/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch, Clinging Darkness (1 left)
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, Touch 12
HP 75/75
Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2010)

ooc: Aram doesn't have Quickdraw, so I will assume that he carries his blades drawn.

The dervish's blades slash through the ghostly hound, but only one strike seems to catch on something, hurting the creature.

The shadow elemental scores a hit on its ghostly target, but the hound is barely damaged.  It fails to bite back in time.

Shadows ooze from the ground, the trees, the river, and the air.  The spectral hound near Jex slips out, but the clinging shadows catch the one near Father Fuller.

The priest steps back, towards Girgal, and casts a spell.  The world around you seems to slow down a little.  He includes Remus, Ripclaw, and Eissun in the haste effect.

Remus reaches back and in a flash, both of his greatswords are drawn!  He slashes quickly, scoring two strong strikes on the hound in from of him, and it collapses, unconscious.  He's not done, scoring another hit on the hound to his northwest.

The ghostly hounds react by dropping partially into the ground, taking cover even as they attack again with their bites.  The one in front of Aram misses him, while the next one scores a small bite on Remus.

The hound in the ghost jaws slips underground only to emerge under Ripclaw, and attacks the dinosaur with a spectral bite.  (ooc: 8 damage)

The one that was near Jex moves out of the darkness and tries to bite him, but misses, thanks to Jex's now hasted reflexes.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~ss*TTTT
TTTT...~~~~A.RTTTT
TTTT...~~~~.jjTTTT
TTTT...~~~~GjjTTTT
TTTT...~~~~FJsTTTT
TTTT...~~~~.@@%%TT
TTTT...~~~~$@@%%%T
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~~@@@%%%T
TTTT...~~~~.@@%%TT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw + spectral hound
J = Jex

F = Fuller
R = Remus

s = spectral hound; $ = caught in clinging dark
* = unconscious

jj
jj = spirit jaws

@ = clinging darkness; & = +river, % = +trees

~~ = river
T = trees
```
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

see below


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2010)

ooc: I believe that I ruled that spirit jaws stay where they are once summoned.  The nerfed version is still a powerful spell but not that great vs. incorporeal creatures, which can't be grappled.  You can choose a different action.

Girgal would also know that only magic can harm incorporeal creatures.  Ripclaw can't touch them unless he recieves magic such as greater magic fang.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2010)

Seeing the effects of Remus' powerful strikes, Aram decides to assume a more defensive stance. He hopes to keep the hounds busy trying to strike him, while the other warrior hacks away at their incorporeal bodies. Aram's blades still slash our at the foes, but half-heartedly, returning quickly to guard position.


*AC: 30, HP: 80/82

Combat Expertise, 5 points
Full Attack (4 attacks): +6/+1 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +6/+1 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2010)

Jex smirks as he dodges away from the ghostly beast, even as the shadows reach out to grasp it again. His eyes go black as he makes a few gestures, ending with a creepy grin as his hand is enveloped in pure, concentrated darkness. He flicks his hand at the pursuing hound, trying to lance it with the power of shadows.

Meanwhile, Eissun darts up, well out of reach of the ghost hound and swipes at it again.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Eissun goes above ground, 10 feet away from the ghost hound to use his full reach. Single attack. Clinging Darkness gets another chance to snare Jex’s enemy, Reflex DC 19. Jex defensively casts Umbral Touch with Reach Mystery applied, giving it a slight range (30 ft.) and ranged touch attacks. He uses the Umbral Touch against the ghost hound that keeps attacking him. If it hits, there is a _slow_ effect, resisted with a DC 20 Fort save to resist. 

Eissun Attack and Damage: 24 and 3+5 (second number on damage is cold, as I’m not sure if these things are immune to cold or not)
Jex’s Defensive Casting, Ranged Touch Attack and Damage: 19; 10 and 21

Although, Kinem, do you prefer to roll the dice for the players? I’ve got no problem if you do, and it would possibly lessen the chance of IC messing with me (I swear it derives pleasure from toying with me).

Jex AC 18, Touch 13
HP 53/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (1 left), Clinging Darkness (1 left)
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, Touch 12
HP 75/75
Incorporeal, Large size
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2010)

ooc: Aram, like the rest of the party, is hasted (+1 AC, +1 to hit, extra att)

Despite his cautiousness, Aram's blades whirl even faster than usual, and his luck seems to improve as he scores three hits on the spectral hound in front of him.  It doesn't drop, but it seems badly hurt.  Aram gets the impression that the extra power he seems to have noticed in his scimitars of late isn't affecting these creatures.

Jex calls forth more of his mysterious magic, targeting the ghostly doglike creature, but it dodges his dweomer this time.

Eissun strikes the monster, but again does little damage.  Perhaps the spectral hound is immune to the chilling cold of the shadow elemental.

[sblock=ooc on rolls]You can roll on IC if you want to, which is easier for me.  Otherwise I can roll. I always roll things you don't initiate, like saving throws.[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Maybe it's hard to tell from the map but 'Jex's hound' got out of range of the clinging darkness.  If I would have placed the darkness closer then (at least as I mapped it) it would have caught Father Fuller.  'FF's hound' is still caught in it.  The hounds can move more than fast enough to exit the darkness in one move action.[/sblock]
ooc: Girgal (& Ripclaw) to act (see above)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

On Girgal's command, the spirit jaws try to gnash into the hounds again.
Then he casts greater magic fang on Ripclaw. The dino fights back with teeth and claw.

[sblock=ooc]
Girgal assigning new target (free)
Spirit Jaws 1d20+11, 2d6 (I don't think the hounds can be grappled)
*-> It doesn't move as our nerf, but one hound is still adjacent.*
G. casts greater magic fang on Ripclaw (all attacks enhanced by +1 version) (Standard)
Ripclaw full attack
Full Attack: 2 Claws +8 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +3 melee  (1d6+2) and tail + 3 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Girgal assigning new target
Spirit Jaws 1d20+11, 2d6 (I don't think the hounds can be grappled)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-8)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

[sblock=Kinem]Thanks for the catch on the haste. I misinterpreted for some reason when you stated "The world around you seems to slow down a little. He includes Remus, Ripclaw, and Eissun in the haste effect." [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I don't envision spirit jaws as having reach.

Ripclaw is hasted, like the rest of the party.[/sblock]
Ripclaw tries to attack the ghostly hound under him and scores hits with a claw and with his tail.

Father Fuller casts a spell and sends a blast of light through the hound that tried to attack him, but it doesn't have any effect on the incorporeal creature.  "I don't think they're undead" the priest remarks.

Remus's greatswords sweep quickly in front of him, though this time he scores only a single solid hit on the hound near himself and Aram.

The spectral hounds bite Aram, Ripclaw, and Jex, then vanish into the ground.  Each of the victims again feels some strange magical assault from the hounds' bite.

The one near Remus doesn't attack him again; instead, it pulls its fallen companion down into the ground along with itself.

Only the hound still stuck in the clinging darkness - the one which attacked Father Fuller - remains visible now.  

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~A.RTTTT
TTTT...~~~~.jjTTTT
TTTT...~~~~GjjTEET
TTTT...~~~~FJ.TEET
TTTT...~~~~.@@%%TT
TTTT...~~~~$@@%%%T
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~&@@@%%%%
TTTT...~~~~@@@%%%T
TTTT...~~~~.@@%%TT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTT


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex

EE
EE = Eissun

F = Fuller
R = Remus

$ = spectral hound caught in clinging dark


jj
jj = spirit jaws

@ = clinging darkness; & = +river, % = +trees

~~ = river
T = trees
```
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act
[sblock=hp]Aram 77/82, Girgal 64/66, Ripclaw 48/57, Jex 45/59, Eissun 75/75[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal calls help from the earth itself, a small elemental forms and sinks into the ground after the hounds. The stands ready if the hounds appear again.

[sblock=ooc]
Looked at the old map, sorry.

Girgal summons earth elemental (feat).

Ripclaw delays action for attack, when he senses a hound in range. Would also do a partial charge, but not into the darkness effect.

(Full Attack: 2 Claws +8 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +3 melee  (1d6+2) and tail + 3 melee (1d6+2 plus poison) (not including haste bonus).)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-8)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Aram remains on guard, his eyes darting back and forth, and his scimitars ready to strike at the first sign of the hounds' return.


*AC: 30, HP: 77/82

Combat Expertise, 5 points
READY: Full attack action should hounds reappear.
*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 29, 2010)

Jex's eyebrow rises in slight surprise as the ghostly dogs sink away. But he's not done yet... He flicks the concentrated shadow in a lash at the held ghost-dog. The shadowcaster makes a small motion with his free hand and Eissun drifts into and through the ground, coming back up in the center of the river, swiping at the stuck spectre.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jex uses another charge from his Reach Umbral Touch (so 6 min./shots left) on the remaining ghost-dog. Eissun moves through the ground and river (preferably so his upper-right square is two to the left of Father Fuller) and makes a single attack against the creature. If he can't attack, I don't mind, so long as my shadow gets the ghost-dog within reach, but doesn't get itself bit.

Did Eissun get affected by the Haste spell? If so, his AC and attack are +1, and he should easily make the distance. (And I forgot the Haste on Jex's attack, not that it really matters with a nat 1.)

Jex's ranged Touch and damage: 8 and 19
Eissun's attack and damage: 12 and 3+6

Jex AC 19, Touch 14 (haste now factored in)
HP 45/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (1 left), Clinging Darkness (1 left)
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, Touch 12
HP 75/75
Incorporeal, Large size
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2010)

Jex's shadowy whip misses the spectral hound, as does the shadow elemental.

Like Aram and Ripclaw, Remus prepares himself for the reappearance of the other ghostly hounds.

Father Fuller casts another ray of searing light at the remaining hound, and this time, he hits it, causing it to shudder and snarl silently.

The creature struggles to free itself, and seems to succeed for a moment, though it still needs to escape the clinging darkness.  The other hounds are not showing themselves.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Seeing that the earth elemental will have trouble to touch these hounds, Girgal calls instead upon fire to burn the remaining creature. Ripclaw stands ready if the hounds appear again.

[sblock=ooc]

Girgal summons fire elemental (feat). earth one disappears.

Ripclaw delays action for attack, when he senses a hound in range. Would also do a partial charge, but not into the darkness effect.

(Full Attack: 2 Claws +8 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +3 melee  (1d6+2) and tail + 3 melee (1d6+2 plus poison) (not including haste bonus).)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-8)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

Aram stays in his defensive stance. "Have the gone?"


*AC: 30, HP: 77/82

Combat Expertise, 5 points
READY: Full attack action should hounds reappear.
*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 30, 2010)

Jex launches another bolt of shadow at the hound, hoping it stays snared in his thickened darkness. He calls out an answer to Aram, "Still have one over here. Don't know about the others."

Eissun swings his shadowy arms at the ghostly fiend.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Using another charge from Reach Umbral Touch. Eissun does Full Attack on the ghost-dog. (And I remembered the Haste bonus this time.)

Jex Ranged Touch and Damage: 9 and 14
Eissun Attacks and Damage: 11 and 6+1; 19 and 1+1; 13 and 7+2;

Oh, how I hate IC... two nat 1s in a row. grrr

Jex AC 19, Touch 14 (haste now factored in)
HP 45/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (1 left), Clinging Darkness (1 left)
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 13, Touch 13 (haste factored in)
HP 75/75
Incorporeal, Large size
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2010)

Jex's shadow bolt once again misses the spectral hound. 

The shadow elemental does manage one successful strike, but does minimal damage to the ghostly hound.

Father Fuller readies himself to act if need be, but the spectral hound wiggles free of the grasping shadows and vanishes into the ground like the others had.

For several tense moments, you all prepare to strike at any sign of the ghostly creatures.  Seconds become minutes, and the hounds do not return.

Father Fuller offers specifically to Jex to cast healing if he wants it. The priest has spoken little on the journey through the woods thus far, obviously due to the presence of Remus.

(ooc: Let me know if you want to do anything else at this point, such as cast healing spells.)

Warily resuming the journey, you hear wolf howls in the distance, but nothing jumps out to attack.

Finally it is dusk, after another tiring day of travel.  You find a small clearing, and it's time to make camp.

Remus says "I expect we will reach Greatrealm tomorrow.  I will take a watch tonight.  I need little sleep, as I wear a ring of sustenance."

The latter declaration comes as no surprise, since only Father Fuller has bothered to eat today, as well as Ripclaw who caught some small game.

ooc: Will you set a campfire, and what watches will you set?

Father Fuller pulls Aram aside and has a quiet conversation with him.
[sblock=Aram]"Remus has certainly proven a useful ally against the monsters of the woods, but he intends to serve the Master, and we know he hunted down women and children.  He would be a formidable enemy.  I don't think we should bring him with us to the Master's temple.  I hate to say it, but I guess we have to send him away ... to the next world ... while we can.  What do you think?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 31, 2010)

Jex accepts the offer of healing, though only a little magic should be used. He ought to be fine healing a little on his own. Eissun drifts back into the ground, uncomfortable in the brighter light above the ground.

Jex is about as quiet as Father Fuller on the walk, not wanting to be recognized for the escaped prisoner he is, though it would seem this Remus isn't yet part of the Master's forces. As the warrior mentions Greatrealm, the young man's ears perk up. "Well that's good news. It has been a long journey and I am anxious to begin the real work. As for watches, I have no trouble taking one as well. Besides, I'm more at home in the night."

[sblock=OOC]
For the healing, Cure Light should be fine.

I don't care about a fire. I can see in the dark and I'm not troubled by the cold. Jex also has his Ring of Sustenance, so he can sleep for two hours and just take it easy for the other 6, meditate, enjoy the darkness, etc. 

And yeah, you laugh at my IC luck... It's rather strange. When I DM, I roll crits and massive damage. When I play, the dicebots always hate me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

ooc: Has anyone suffered ability damage/drain?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=Father Fuller/Kinem]Aram finds himself nodding in agreement with Fuller's words. His voice is little more than a whisper as he speaks. "Agreed. Do we do it honorably, or quietly while he sleeps?"[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2010)

Father Fuller cast a _cure light wounds_ spell on Jex, healing him fully.

ooc: No ability damage.  If the supernatural aspects of the hounds' attack had any effect, it is not evident.

[sblock=Aram]Father Fuller sighs before answering Aram.  "If you'd asked me a week ago, I would have insisted on the honorable way.  But now ... Keira had a point, this is war.  It might be a sin, but we can't afford extra risks.  You arrange it.  I think the others will listen to you."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2010)

*OOC: Kinem (and others), sorry for the delays. Somehow I missed your post and didn't realize action was needed on my part.

I'll get a real post up shortly...just need to determine how to deal with Remus.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 8, 2010)

ooc: Was about to bump it. Thought you might be finding it hard to come up with a plan.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2010)

[sblock= Aram's Plan, input requested]Since it doesn't seem that Remus is going to sleep, Aram's plan revolves around everyone else pretending to sleep to lull Remus into a false sense of security. Then, after a bit, Aram will sneak up behind Remus while his back is turned for a full-on sneak attack! As soon as that occurs, the rest of the PCs can leap into the fray.

That is really all I've got. If anyone else has a suggestion, please let me know![/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 9, 2010)

ooc: One problem that Aram is faced with is how to organize it without arousing too much suspicion.  If he acts without warning, the others can only guess at his motives.  If need be I will assume that he does as Father Fuller did, pulling people aside.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2010)

ooc: Don't sure you are talking about, but Aram can contact Girgal via mindspeak.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Aram moves about the camp prior to "bedtime," talking to each person about the days events, what they will find on the far side of the forest, and other trivial issues. Mostly this is done to keep Remus from getting suspicious as the dervish talks to his companions about how to handle the warrior.

*Since he can Mindspeak with Girgal and has already talked to Fuller, that really only leaves Jex for input.*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 12, 2010)

_OOC: I take it you're filling us in on the stuff in the sblocks above?_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

*OOC: Yes, sorry...should have made myself clear! *


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 12, 2010)

Jex calmly listens, with a casual look on his face. He idly examines where the ghost dogs bit him before, tracing the memory of the pain with his finger as Aram speaks. With a little smile and shake of his head, Jex quietly says, "Aram, you are taking a big risk. Remus could likely notice you getting up. He mentioned he has a ring of sustenance... Those don't negate sleep, only lessen the need. He does still sleep... While I know this will sound more cold, I suggest slitting his throat in his sleep. Were he in our place, I doubt he would hesitate to do so... And, uh... Thanks for trusting me enough to fill me in."

[sblock=OOC]
No problem. And basically, Jex is suggesting you just coup de grace Remus as he sleeps. Jex would do it himself, but would more likely cut Remus' ear than his throat... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal has to agree with Jex. "Perhaps we should do it all together."

[sblock=ooc]

Would the rules allow a surprise round while he sleeps? Aram could do a CdC and the others stand ready to do a full attack if the enemy is still alive?

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-8)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Would the rules allow a surprise round while he sleeps? Aram could do a CdC and the others stand ready to do a full attack if the enemy is still alive?




ooc: In general, I'd say that should be OK.

You have not come up with a watch schedule, so it would seem that people will keep watch as they each see fit. Note that Father Fuller does need 8 hours of sleep; the rest of you need 2.

So I take it that the plan is to wait for Remus to sleep, then gang up on him, with Aram leading off with a CdG.

You have not set a camp fire.

IC: It is fairly dark*, with a cloudy sky and a chill you feel in your bones.  You hear more howling in the distance.

(* Enough so that humans have trouble seeing details without extra light.)

As the night wears on, you hear more howling on occasions.  It's easy to imagine the ghostly hounds as the source, perhaps now bent on revenge.

As dawn approaches, the monsters have not shown themselves - and neither has Remus gone to sleep.  He sits on the ground, keeping an eye out for monsters.  He shows no sign of nodding off.


----------



## kinem (Apr 18, 2010)

ooc: BTW, I assume that Father Fuller is getting his sleep and expects to be woken up before any action is taken.

What now?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2010)

*OOC: Well, I guess we are left with Aram sneaking up behind Remus and sneak attacking him. If he isn't going to sleep, our plan isn't going to work. Of course, at this point it may make some sense to wait until daybreak. Aram can still surprise him with a sneak attack, and the others will be able to support.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2010)

Girgal likes Aram's plan.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I don't think there's much else we can do... We can try again the next night, but I don't think we could postpone such action any more.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2010)

ooc: OK. It's a commonly discussed situation that the rules don't really cover: Do you get a surprise round if you suddenly attack someone who knows you're there?

I'll go with the following: Aram can make a Bluff check, opposed by Remus' Sense Motive.  The rest of the party can distract Remus, which amounts to using Aid Another to try to add to Aram's check.  (Aram might get a circumstance bonus on the check if Rhun comes up with something good  )

If Aram wins the check, he gets a surprise round and can take a standard action.  If not, I'll roll initiative normally, using Aram's modifier.  If the PCs lose initiative, then potentially Remus can guess what's going on and can attack pre-emptively or take other action.

Sound fair?

BTW, I'll assume that Father Fuller has discreetly healed any hp damage you may still have had from the previous fight.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~....TTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~....TTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~A.R..TTTTT
TTTT...~~~~......TTTT
TTTT...~~~~G.J...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~......TTTT
TTTT...~~~~.F....TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...T..TTTT
TTTT...~~~~.....TTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex

EE
EE = Eissun (hidden underground)

F = Fuller

R = Remus

~~ = river
T = trees
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

ooc: Maybe Eissun should do the first attack. Would be really surprise to be attacked from a shadowy creature hiding in the ground itself. Maybe Remus will think at first that the hounds had returned.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Looks fair to me. And yeah, we could have Eissun do the first shot as a Fly-by from underground. Now _that's_ surprising! 

(Jex would just have to cloak the area in shadows, first, so Eissun can hit better. Shadow Mastery is a nice thing.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2010)

*OOC: Sounds fair, unless the others really want to do something else.

Aram's Bluff Check is +5. Initiative modifier +5*


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2010)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~....TTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~..A.TTTTTT
TTTT...~~~~..R..TTTTT
TTTT...~~~~......TTTT
TTTT...~~~~G.J...TTTT
TTTT...~~~~......TTTT
TTTT...~~~~.F....TTTT
TTTT...~~~~...T..TTTT
TTTT...~~~~.....TTTTT
TTTT...~~~~...TTTTTTT

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex

EE
EE = Eissun (hidden underground)

F = Fuller

R = Remus

~~ = river
T = trees
```
[/sblock]

The morning is chilly and overcast, as the party prepares to continue its journey down the riverbank.  "We'll be in Greatrealm by nightfall" Remus notes.

But Aram has other plans.  As Jex starts to say something about shadows, Aram sneaks around Remus and thrusts a scimitar at him!  The blade draws blood, though Remus is a skilled enough fighter to bend away from the blow to protect himself.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal reacts instantly, weaving magic to harden his and Ripclaw's skin, as the scaled beast does it's signature move: the Leaping Pounce

[sblock=ooc]

Girgal casts barkskin and shares with Ripclaw
Ripclaw charges:
2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail +  2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake  1d6+3
(All attacks gain an additional +2, because of the charge)


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

Aram smiles grimly as Ripclaw charges into combat, positioning himself to take the best advantage of his companion's attack. He whips his scimitars at Remus in rapid succession, hoping to put the doughty warrior down quickly. "Nothing personal, Remus," says the dervish, "But we cannot allow you to reach The Master."


*AC: 25, HP: 82/82

5' step to FLANK, Full Attack (4 attacks, and notes below include "+2" flanking bonus and +3d6 sneak attack damage)

+13/+8 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil] + 3d6 sneak attack, 18-20/x2)
-- AND --
+13/+8 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil] + 3d6 sneak attack, 18-20/x2)

This is the kind of fight Aram was designed to shine in...4 attacks for a potential 6d6+4 per attack. *


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 22, 2010)

Jex stomps the ground, then makes a quick motion with his hand, pulling strands of pure dark from his own shadow. They coalesce into a sheathe of darkness around his hand, which he then whips at Remus, even as the shadowcaster steps a little further away.

Eissun springs up above ground and the elemental almost looks like it is violently exhaling. Of course, since it doesn’t breathe, no air comes out. Instead, darkness pour forth from the elemental, covering Remus and blocking the warrior’s sight.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex uses Reach Umbral Touch on Remus, then takes a 5-ft. step backwards (south, I guess). Eissun flies aboveground and uses his _dusk and dawn_ Su ability to cause some shadowy illumination, centered on Jex’s new space. It should catch Remus in the effect, leave Aram out, but I can’t avoid Ripclaw and Girgal. Thankfully, darkvision beats these shadows, so Jex, Eissun and Ripclaw won’t have any trouble.

Jex Ranged Touch: +7 touch for 5d6 damage and DC 20 Fort save or be _slowed_, as the spell. (I would use IC, but my computer and IC are not getting along lately.)

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2010)

Girgal's monstrous mount charges Remus, striking him with both claws.

Aram manages to hit Remus twice more, even though Remus seems able to react to his blows in spite of the surprise nature of the attack.

Remus, bleeding, looks to be in bad shape now. Though, curiously, the expression on his face has not changed; it shows neither shock nor pain.

Jex's shadow whip strikes Remus even as Eissun's gloomy breath envelops him, Ripclaw and Girgal.  (ooc: Ripclaw has low-light vision, not DV.)

Father Fuller casts a ray of searing light into the gloom at Remus, but misses.

Finally, just barely surviving the party's combined assault, Remus has a chance to react.  "You saw my nature? I meant no harm! Stop!" he shouts, angrily.

Despite the shadows, you see a strange thing:

Suddenly, Remus has no face!  His entire head is smooth, like an egg.  The sight fills you with unnatural fear!

[sblock=fear]Aram and Jex become frightened, and must flee while it lasts.  The others (including Eissun and Ripclaw) are shaken, and take a -2 penalty to most d20 rolls.[/sblock]

Remus grabs one of his greatswords, and using a two-handed grip, strikes Aram with it.  (ooc: 11 damage)  You notice that he is moving much more slowly than usual, probably due to Jex's magic.

ooc: PCs to act (see fear above)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2010)

ooc: Ripclaw has scent, so he should be able to fight without penalty against an adjacent target. Did you notice the poison effect? (if what ever it is is susceptible.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 23, 2010)

Jex runs away, down the road and away from the horrifying apparition Remus had become. Eissun looks momentarily after his master and takes a swipe at Remus, before an invisible force drags the elemental away.

[sblock=OOC]
Eissun makes one attack (+6 touch for 1d8+1d8 cold, +1 attack and damage if Remus is still in the shadowy illumination. Eissun's darkvision and blindsight will negate the miss chance. Then Eissun flies after Jex (40 feet). Jex takes a double-move south (60 feet).
(Darned Shadow Companion can't be more than 40 feet away from Jex.)

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2010)

Aram flees down the road, away from Remus' horrifying visage.


*AC: 25, HP: 71/82*


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2010)

Remus does not seem to have been affected by Ripclaw's poison, though you can't tell if he is immune, or it may just be due to his toughness and skill.

Eissun scores a hit on the faceless man before being dragged away.

"Kine!" Father Fuller uses his ring to try to trip the faceless creature, but this attempt fails.

ooc: Girgal to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Ripclaw continues his assault, as Girgal concentrates on a summoning spell.

[sblock=ooc]

Girgal casts (defensively) summon nature 4 to summon 1d3 dinosaurs with dire wolf stats
Ripclaw full attack:
2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail +  2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex)

Has scent

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2010)

This time, Ripclaw can't past Remus' dodging ability and armor.

The faceless creature powerfully attacks Girgal with his greatsword and scores a gash.

The sight of the faceless monster is too much for the normally brave Ripclaw, and the dinosaur begins to flee.

Aram and Jex continue to run away.

Father Fuller casts another searing ray of light at Remus, but he misses again.

ooc: 14 damage

Girgal made his save vs. the fear, but Ripclaw failed and will flee on his turn.  Girgal can remain mounted and let Ripclaw carry him away, or he can rapidly dismount.

Girgal to act.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2010)

ooc: Has Girgal lost the spell? Concentration +14.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

Aram continues to run away, overwhelmed with a sense of blind terror.


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2010)

Despite the wound, Girgal is able to maintain his concentration on the spell.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 52/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal dismounts as Ripclaw flees, already casting his next spell as his new allies appear.

[sblock=ooc]

Girgal
- dismounts 20ft away from the enemy
- casts (defensively) enhanced wildshape on himself

1d3 dire wolf like dinos appear around the faceless one.
each attack ones (+13; 1d8+12 trip) AC: 14
possible flanking bonus

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2010)

A large, wolf-like dinosaur appears and attacks the faceless man, but its bite misses, even as Girgal casts another spell.

Aram still flees, but Jex overcomes his fear at this point, and can act, though he has fled some distance along the riverbank.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 4, 2010)

Jex blinks several times in quick succession. He looks back and sees Eissun drifting towards him, and Rpiclaw and Girgal still fighting the now-faceless Remus. With a grimace, the shadowcaster hurries back to the fight, sending Eissun ahead to help out.

[sblock=OOC]
Both take a double-move to get back to the fight. Let me know what range that puts me at next turn… I think I was about 180-200 feet away at the start of this one, so Jex’s 60 ft. speed should close a goodly bit of distance. Though if he can run, he’ll take that instead and try to get himself 30 feet from Remus. Eissun will stay next to Jex, either way.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2010)

"Kine!"  Father Fuller tries again to trip Remus and fails again.

As Jex makes his way back to the battle, the faceless man aims another savage blow at Girgal.  The greatsword strikes true once again, wounding the halfling further.

ooc: 14 damage

Meanwhile, Girgal's newly summoned dinosaur ally proves no more reliable than his mount had in the face of Remus' fear effect, as it runs in terror.  Girgal himself feels some of the effect, but his will is strong.

Even Jex's shadowy ally cowers before the faceless monster, and hides underground.

Aram recovers somewhat, and he no no longer feels the urge to run away, though it would take him at least a dozen seconds to return.

ooc: Girgal, Jex to act

Jex is back within 30' at this point (1 round running away, 1 back).  Eissun is frightened.  Girgal, Fuller and Jex are shaken.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

Aram let's out a growl, and turns about, sprinting back toward the battle.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 5, 2010)

Jex sighs and shakes his head. Eissun had never acted this way before… Apparently the elemental’s wispy form gave it wispy courage also… His eyes flash black as he flings another shadow-bolt at the faceless warrior.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprising that the fear effect can hit twice… Oh, well. Jex uses another charge from his Reach Umbral Touch to blast Remus.

Umbral Touch: +5 ranged touch (shaken effect included), 5d6 damage, DC 19 Fort save or be slowed, as the spell.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2010)

Jex's shadow-bolt strikes the faceless man, Remus.  Already sorely wounded, he crashes to the ground.

"Are you all right, Girgal, Aram?"  Father Fuller, shaking off his fear, inspects the creature.  "He's dead" the priest confirms.

"I don't think any of you want the greatswords?  If not, I'll take them.  I have an idea for something else to do with my ring."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2010)

ooc: Is Ripclaw returning?


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2010)

Ripclaw overcomes his fears and bounds back.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2010)

"Fine Father," says Aram, breathing a bit heavily from his time spent sprinting, both away and back. He inspects the minor wound that Remus struck him, still bleeding a bit. "Only a slight wound, at any rate. My pride is sorely wounded, though. What manner of being was he to cause such unearthly terror?"


*AC: 25, HP: 71/82*


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 6, 2010)

Jex heaves a sigh, his shoulders slumping. At the question of the great swords, Jex shakes his head. “I have no idea… I can only hope we don’t face more like him, the closer we get to the Master. That could be quite troublesome.”

Jex runs a hand over his face and back over his hair.  “Well, let’s be moving on…”


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2010)

"Aram, we need to be in top form to raid the Master's temple, so let me help." Father Fuller casts _lesser vigor_ on Aram. "Girgal, could you use some of that, too?"

"I have no idea what he was, either.  He might have been undead, since he didn't sleep and was basically humanoid, but if so it's a kind I never heard of.  Then again, he might have been something else.

This land of Hule seems to have many strange monsters, so be on your toes.  The mountains isolate it and we don't know much of what goes on here.  I guess the bhuts were from here, too."

He searches the monster's body.  Besides the greatswords, he takes a ring, and a bag.  He reaches inside the bag, and pulls out a gold piece.  "Magic bag of holding" he notes.  "Gold inside.  Whoever of you thinks they could use it, that's fine with me."

ooc: Will you do anything else before heading to the temple?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 52/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"If you can spare some healing, I will gladly take it. Does anyone knows what kind of creature 'it' was?" Girgal asks as he remounts Ripclaw.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 10, 2010)

"Sure."  Father Fuller cast _lesser vigor_ on Girgal as well.

ooc: Anything else?


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 10, 2010)

"We might as well keep the bag. Gives us a little more space to carry various things... I hope we don't find any more like him," Jex says, suppressing a shiver.

[sblock=OOC]
Nothing I can think of... Jex still has most of his mysteries available, and neither he nor Eissun got hurt in the fight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2010)

"Let us drag his body into the woods. We've come to far to be found out now." With that, the dervish grabs hold of Remus' feet and begins to drag him off of the road.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2010)

"Good idea." Father Fuller helps drag the faceless body into the woods.

The party continues along the riverbank, towards what you assume is the Master's temple.  All seems very quiet now - you don't even hear birds.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Several hours later, the sun is beginning to set, and the river has opened up into a large lake.

The land around here has been turned into farm fields. Workers wearing yellow and white robes tend these fields.  The workers do not approach you.

On the slope of a small valley is a walled compound.  A large path leads to the lake.  Inside is surely your objective.

Even from a distance you can see something very odd.  It is what looks to be a ship.  The large boat, however, is not on the lake.  It floats in the air, apparently tethered to a building within the compound.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

Aram eyes the walled compound and the air-ship with a practiced eye. "We are close to our goal," he says. "I believe we will have to secure that ship, though. Otherwise, The Master may use it to escape justice before we can reach him. What do you all think?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"You think he will use this flying ship soon? If not we loose any surprise for nothing." Girgal asks the desert warrior.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2010)

"I'm just saying that it is a possible escape route for him, should he become aware of our presence." Aram shrugs. "We can attempt to infiltrate the fortress quietly, but the pessimist in me says that that course of action would fail." The dervish looks at Girgal and smiles. "Could you perhaps do a little scouting? In the form of a sparrow or other innocent looking bird?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Good idea, but I cannot become animals smaller than myself." Girgal answers the desert warrior.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 20, 2010)

Jex looks up at the airship in awe. Without realizing it, he just starts talking,  “What could they be using to power it? Imagine if we could take that back to Darokin, put it to a better use than this. Hm, and what materials did they use? Wood and metal get quite heavy, thereby needing a greater power… Imagine a flying metal fortress, what could keep it aloft? After a minute, he _does_ realize. With a start, the shadowcaster drops his eyes with a mumbled,  “Oh, uh sorry about that… Just curious. Though more on the subject at hand, could you send a summoned creature, Girgal? I would, but Eissun can’t travel far from me, and my own magics don’t deal with summoning. If that doesn’t work, we should start by scouting the temple itself. We might be able to cut off any route to the airship, thereby depriving the Master of its use. We might even be able to use it ourselves.”


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"No, a summoning doesn't last long enough for this. Maybe I could pray for more specific magic, but not now." Girgal answers the shadow mage.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

"Well, I guess we do things the old fashion way, eh?" says Aram. The dervish begins to lead the way toward the walled compound. He just hopes nobody is paying too close of attention to their approach.


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2010)

A large path leads from the temple compound to the shore of the lake, which is out of sight of the temple. Lining this road area are statues, presumably of various deities and saints revered by the people of Hule. 

The sun begins to set.

ooc: I assume the party has approached the entrance, but not yet gone inside.

Just before the main entrance, on either side of the path, are six huge statues of dragonlike horses. These have yokes and harnesses and are made to look like they are pulling the temple. The entire building complex gives the impression of a huge chariot. Adding to this appearance are eight large wheels carved on the outer walls, and a huge bronze statue of a man standing on the roof of one of the buildings. This statue holds a chariot whip in one hand.

Wide moats surround the buildings inside the compound. Water flows constantly from four fountains at the far end of the compound, and falls over a 20’ high waterfall.

The temple buildings are made from white stone. All the buildings are heavily decorated with statues, friezes, elaborate eaves, towers, banners, and paintings. Several of the buildings are two stories high. Rising from the first building are four thin towers, one at each corner. These towers have small minarets on the top and appear to be guard towers. The last building is a cluster of beehiveshaped towers. The center tower of this group rises above all the other buildings in the compound.  The airship, which looks much like an ordinary sailing ship with masts at the top, is anchored to to top of the tower.

[sblock=temple complex]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

You see a group of six people in white robes approaching from the fields outside.  There is no doubt that they have seen you, but they seem to pay you no attention.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Aram scans the fortress, looking for possible entrances and any signs of guards.


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2010)

The three sets of unguarded steps - each staircase being 30' wide - lead up a broad walk that stretches the width of the temple. This walk is made of white stone, smooth, polished, and clean. At the center point, a bridge stretches across the moat to connect with the island of buildings on the other side.

The wall which surrounds the compound is 20' high, and on the inside (as you can see from the entrance) is the  large moat.

There are no visible guards, but plenty of places where guards could well be posted, such as the guard towers on the first building and the places between the staircases.

As you watch, a couple of yellow-robed men lead a group of six white-robed people from a building further into the complex to the covered but not enclosed area that serves as the center of the first building.  They stop there and begin some kind of ceremony.

Meanwhile, the six white-robed people who are coming in from the fields are nearly up to the stairs.  They continue to ignore your party.  They all appear to be young humans with short hair.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2010)

"I'd suggest some of those white robes to infiltrate the palace," starts Aram, who then frowns when his gaze follows on Girgal and Ripclaw. "But I'm afraid it wouldn't work for all of us. So, with few other options, I'm for just walking straight in. What say you?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Sounds good enough for me. We know not enough to make a more cunning plan.." Girgal answers the Aram.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 5, 2010)

Jex grows a little more anxious as the temple comes into sight. He draws in a hissing breath at Aram’s suggestion, but a sly smile spreads over his face quickly. “While I don’t like the idea of just walking straight in there, I think we have might be able to give a reason for them to let us in. I am, still, an escaped prisoner. Tie my hands, a bit loosely though, to make it seem as though I am a captive of yours. If the guards stop us, you can say you are bringing me here, having heard of a reward from the commanders. Honestly, I’m not looking forward to what would happen if they do question us, but it would be a better answer. And if they recognize me from my description, you could still have a cover in here.”


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2010)

Aram nods, and takes a piece of rope from his pack to tie Jex's hands loosely, so that he can easily get out of the bindings. He then does his best to make Jex look like a prisoner. "Well, the ruse might work to get us in, as long as they don't ask for papers. Let us hope that they aren't suspicious of those that penetrate their outer defenses." 

With that, he nudges Jex in the back, in the direction of the front entrance. "Move along, you" he says, a slight smile on his face.


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2010)

With Jex's tied hands leading the way, the party strolls right in to the temple complex through the middle front staircase.

From the corners beyond the side front staircases, red-robed figures stream out to meet you - eight from each side.

From the bulk and shape of their robes, you guess that they wear studded leather armor underneath.  They wear black leather masks which conceal their faces.  Their necklaces bear crystal amulets.  Each carries a heavy flail - drawn.  The rearmost one on each side carries a horn.

The first to reach you commands "Halt! You are not allowed in Greatrealm. Who are you and what is your business?"  The voice sounds like that of a man.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2010)

kinem said:


> The first to reach you commands "Halt! You are not allowed in Greatrealm. Who are you and what is your business?"  The voice sounds like that of a man.





"Lieutenant Hakim, of the Herclean Division," responds Aram loudly. "Our commander charged us with delivering this prisoner to Greatrealm. We were told that he has information that is valuable to The Master."

*Bluff +5*


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2010)

The robed man ponders for a moment, then replies "That is not standard procedure.  Who is this prisoner?  Where did you catch him?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2010)

"His name is Jex...he was with a group of spies and infiltrators allied with Darokin. We caught him near the great abbey." Aram gestures off in the distance from the direction they had come.


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2010)

"The ... abbey?  I ... I ... see.  Very well, leave him with us. Gorv, go and summon the ... Chancellor and the Inquisitor.

As for you and your men, Lieutenant Hakim, you must leave for now.  This is a temple and we only allow those who have been initiated here.  Return outside the gate tomorrow for further instructions. You will be rewarded if this man's information proves valuable."

One of the masked men begins to walk towards the buildings.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal concentrates on the guards mannerisms and words. Did he believe Aram?

[sblock=ooc]

Sense Motive  (1d20+5=16)

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2010)

[sblock=Girgal]The guard's tone of voice became more anxious after Aram told him you came from the abbey.  You feel that the guard is highly suspicious of you; perhaps he is unsure, and prefers to let the higher-ups deal with it.  He seemed sincere in declaring the temple grounds off-limits.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

_Careful, I'm not sure he believes you._ Girgal sends to Aram with mindspeak.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2562085/

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

"Ah, yes, well...as you say," says Aram. "Then we shall return tomorrow." Aram moves to turn away and leave, but then whirls back, drawing his blades and leaping at the robed and masked man.

*OOC: Shooting for a surprise round, but if we have to go straight into initiative, that works too.*


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2010)

The masked spokesman didn't expect Aram to suddenly attack.  The desert warrior draws one of his scimitars and drives it into the robed man's torso, and the man slumps to the ground, his own blood darkening his already red robe.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X  X
X  X XXXX
X  .........
XXXX........
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX..h.~~~~~~
XXXX..DD~~~~~~~~~~~~.
......DD.............X
......DD.............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
....g.Ad.............,,,,,,,,1www,,,,,,,,
....F.JD.............,,,,,,,,2www,,,,,,,,
......DD.............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......DD.............X
XXXX..DD~~~~~~~~~~~~.
XXXX..h.~~~~~~
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
XXXX.........
X  ..........
X  X XXXX
X  X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


A = Aram        g = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Fuller      J = Jex

d = downed red-robed man
D = red-robed guard
h = red-robed guard with horn

1 = yellow-robed figure
2 = other yellow-robed figure
w = white-robed figure

,,,, = covered area

TT
TT = guard tower

~~~~ = moat (not all is shown)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

"Stop the ones with the horns!" calls Aram, hoping that his magically inclined companions have a way of keeping the alarm from being raised. The dervish turns his attention to dealing with the masked men, his scimitars whirling through the air as he brings swift death to the enemy.



*AC25, Hit Points 82/82

5' step to the east, attack the enemy to the south, and if that one falls start on the two enemies to the north.

Full Attack: +13/+8 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) OR +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

If they are still flat-footed when Aram attacks, he also gets +3d6 sneak attack damage to each strike.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

_This is not what I meant._ Girgal sends to Aram with mindspeak.
He waits if the shadowmage has just the right spell ready, if not, he will charge the guard with the horn on Ripclaw.

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jex slips his bonds, smirking as he steps back and begins an incantation. His shadow and he move separately, hypnotically, as he spreads his hands wide and looses a massive, black cone of freezing air on the right flank of foes. 

As he does this, he stomps once and Eissun gets the message. The shadow elemental covers the left side with a curtain of shadows before rising up to attack the one on the end.

[sblock=OOC]
5-ft. step back, just in front of Father Fuller, then defensively cast Shadow Evocation for a Cone of Cold, aimed to catch as much as possible of the right side of the guys in front of us, definitely including the one with the horn.
Check: 32.
Shadow Evocation’s damage (Will save DC 20, Reflex DC 20): 26. If the Will save is successful, targets only take 5 damage, with Reflex for half. Will fails, 26 damage, Reflex half.

Eissun uses Dusk and Dawn, centering is 5 feet behind and to the right of the left-hand side horn-holder, then floats up to threaten.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation (used), Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2010)

Aram's southern strike catches the guard off-guard, and he goes down as the first one had.  Aram whirls and slashes the guard to the north; though this causes a bloody would, it's not enough to bring down that masked man.

ooc: Aram doesn't have Quick Draw so he has only one scimitar drawn.

ooc: Cone of Cold is a 5th level spell, so Shadow Evocation can't emulate it.  What does Jex do instead?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Erm... Tome of Magic's mystery/shadowcaster one says I can use 5th or lower... I'm not worried about it. If you say no, switch it to Fireball. Same DC, just different area. Centered so it won't hit any of us, but catch as many bad guys as possible on the right side, especially the one with the horn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2010)

kinem said:


> Ooc: Aram doesn't have Quick Draw so he has only one scimitar drawn.




*OOC: I keep forgetting that. *


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]DW, the mystery is not well written but it says "lower than 5th level" (ToM p. 148), not 5th level or lower.[/sblock]

Jex makes some strange gestures and a huge ball of flame erupts, engulfing the guards on the southern half of their formation.  The flash is over as quickly as it appeared.

All but one of those masked men are overcome by the burns and drop; the remaining one seems but slightly hurt. The smell of burnt clothing and flesh taints the evening air.

Eissun covers the north side with a curtain of shadows before rising up near the guard on the north end.

At Girgal's urging, Ripclaw charges that guard to the north who holds a horn, and jumps on him, viciously tearing with teeth and claws.  The red-robed horn bearer goes down under the dinosaur's assault.

With both of the horns out of the picture and the battle seemingly going well, Father Fuller decides to save his spells for later.  "Kine!" The remaining guard to the south is flung backwards, several yards into the moat.  He begins paddling back to dry land, but huge fish quickly converge on him, and he screams as they begin biting him.

Three of the remaining guards surround Aram and try to trip him with sweeps of their flails.  One of the flails wraps around Aram's leg, but only a little, and he spins out of it, trying to get the guard off-balance. In the end, no one is tripped.

The other three guards surround Girgal and Ripclaw, and in the artificial gloom Eissun created, they concentrate their attacks on the halfling rider.  Only one flail hits, but it catches a bit of Girgal's face. (ooc: crit, 15 damage)

It turns out that the temple's defenses are not as lax as the party had hoped, as three short horn blasts ring out from each of the front guard towers of the first building to the east of you, no doubt beginning to raise a general alarm.

The two yellow-robed figures (under the canopy in the middle of the building to the east) turn and cast spells:

[sblock=Aram]Aram feels some kind of magical attack but resists it.[/sblock]

In answer to Jex, a bead of light streaks from the finger of the yellow robed figure (just south of his fellow) and explodes behind the party into a flash ball of flame, catching Father Fuller and Jex in the blast, and not quite reaching the red-robed guards including the fallen ones.  Fuller dodges in time to avoid the worst of it, but Jex does not and takes some burns.  (ooc: 26 damage to Jex)

Both yellow-robed figures and the six white-robed ones with them then flee into the north side of the building.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X  X
X  X XXXX
X  .........
XXXX........
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX..E*~~~~~~        X
XXXX.Dh.~~~~~~
XXXX.g..~~~~~~~~~~~~.
.....DD..............X (north side bldg)
.......D.............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......DAD............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
....FJ.d.............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd.............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd.............X (south side bldg)
XXXX..d.~~~~~~~~~~~~.
XXXX..h.~~~~~~
XXXX....~D~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
XXXX.........
X  ..........
X  X XXXX
X  X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


A = Aram + downed red-robed man
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Fuller      J = Jex    E = Eissun

d = downed red-robed man
D = red-robed guard
h = downed red-robed guard with horn

* = center of dusk (shadowy, 20' radius)

1 = yellow-robed figure
2 = other yellow-robed figure
w = white-robed figure

,,,, = covered area

TT
TT = guard tower

~~~~ = moat (not all is shown)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2010)

"Well, that didn't go as well as I'd hoped," quips Aram, spinning and dodging, and sending his scimitars slashing in at the remaining enemy guards.


*AC25, Hit Points 82/82

Attack robed guards in west, north, east order.

Full Attack: +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 28, 2010)

Jex grits his teeth as the flames wash over him. After it’s done and the pain passes, he frowns and steps away again. _I really must stop that,_ runs through his mind, as his shadow-thoughts coalesce, ready to stop another spell like that, even while his conscious mind begins calling together the shadows from beneath the canopy.

With a nasty smile, the shadowcaster darkens the area beneath the canopy, between the buildings and brings the shadows up above, in a twisted mockery of fire. The black flames crackle and hiss, while Eissun gives Ripclaw and Girgal some wraith-like assistance. As the shadow elemental strikes, Jex calls out, “Perhaps we should retreat? Or does suicide sound good to you today?”

[sblock=OOC]
Jex takes a 5-ft. step back and above Fuller, then casts Black Fire, covering the vertical column on the map 5 spaces east of Aram. I should be able to do the 6 squares, top to bottom, with an extra two in the center, closer to the enemies. Anyone standing there on the start of my turn or passing through it takes 4d6 cold damage (Reflex DC 19 negates) and that will last for 8 rounds.

Eissun attacks the guard 1 north of Girgal (full attack).
Attacks (touch) and Damage:  19 attack for 13 damage and 26 attack for 12 damage. If the guard drops with the first attack, Eissun takes 5-ft. step south and smacks one of those guards, with his 10 ft. reach.

And Kinem, if Jex spots another spell being cast at/on us, Jex will use Warp Spell (ToM 153) as an immediate action. His Caster Level for the opposed check is 8, and if he wins, he will use the free mystery to cast another Black Fire, on the closer side of the first, top to bottom, with the extra two squares being one down from the top and one above the bottom, respectively.

Jex AC 18, HP 33/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation (used), Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75 



kinem said:


> DW, the mystery is not well written but it says "lower than 5th level" (ToM p. 148), not 5th level or lower.




OK. I will keep that in mind for the future.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2010)

Aram slashes the masked guard in front him with two strikes of his sole drawn scimitar, and the red-robed man falls unconcious to the ground.

As Jex's black flames sprout from the ground, Eissun achives a similar feat, striking the northmost guard near Girgal with his two shadowy arms, and bringing that man down.

ooc: Girgal to act. 4 red-robed guards remain standing, and there is one in the moat still swimming.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X  X
X  X XXXX
X  .........
XXXX........
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX..E*~~~~~~        X
XXXX.dh.~~~~~~
XXXX.g..~~~~~~~~~~~~.
.....DD.....#........X (north side bldg)
.......D....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dAD...##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
....FJ.d....##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........X (south side bldg)
XXXX..d.~~~~~~~~~~~~.
XXXX..h.~~~~~~
XXXX....~D~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
XXXX.........
X  ..........
X  X XXXX
X  X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


A = Aram + downed red-robed man
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Fuller      J = Jex    E = Eissun

d = downed red-robed man
D = red-robed guard
h = downed red-robed guard with horn

* = center of dusk (shadowy, 20' radius)

# = black fire

1 = yellow-robed figure
2 = other yellow-robed figure
w = white-robed figure

,,,, = covered area

TT
TT = guard tower

~~~~ = moat (not all is shown)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

With one enemy down, Ripclaw concentrates his attacks on the next, while Girgal summons the very ground for aid.

[sblock=ooc]

Ripclaw full attack on standing adjacent guard. If he falls without needing all attacks, doing the remaining on the second.

Girgal: Summon elemental (earth) to be adjacent to all 3 standing guards. Spell like ability, do I need to cast defensively?


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2010)

Ripclaw bites his target but his claws and tail don't connect this time.

A small earth elemental springs up near the red-robed guards.

Father Fuller casts a spell and lays his hand on Jex, healing most of the shadow-magician's burns.  (ooc: CMW, heals 24 hp)

The remaining guards move to flank Aram and Girgal, swinging their flails, but their blows don't even come close this time.

Meanwhile, the one in the moat manages to drag himself onto land.

As more horn blasts sound from the towers on the far side of the building to the east, a pair of arrows arcs from each of the 100' tall towers on the near side.  All four arrows are aimed at Jex; one of the arrows strikes the mage.  (ooc: 5 damage)

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X  X
X  X XXXX
X  .........
XXXX........
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX..E*~~~~~~        X
XXXX.dh.~~~~~~
XXXXDgD.~~~~~~~~~~~~.
............#........X (north side bldg)
......e.....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......&AD...##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
....FJ.d....##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........X (south side bldg)
XXXX..d.~~~~~~~~~~~~.
XXXX..h.~~~~~~
XXXX...D~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
XXXX.........
X  ..........
X  X XXXX
X  X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


A = Aram + downed red-robed man
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Fuller      J = Jex    E = Eissun

d = downed red-robed guard
D = red-robed guard
& = red-robed guard + downed red-robed guard
h = downed red-robed guard with horn

e = small earth elemental

* = center of dusk (shadowy, 20' radius)

# = black fire

1 = yellow-robed figure
2 = other yellow-robed figure
w = white-robed figure

,,,, = covered area

TT
TT = guard tower

~~~~ = moat (not all is shown)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

Noting the arrows, Aram growl's at Jex as he continues to melee the masked guards. "Take cover," he calls, his blades slashing to and fro in lightning quick cuts.

*AC25, Hit Points 82/82

I'm not sure which guards are left, so Aram will work on one until he is down, and then attack the next one, and so on.

Full Attack: +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Ripclaw concentrates his attacks on the adjacent enemies, ready to step into a bit more secure position.

[sblock=ooc]

Ripclaw full attack on standing adjacent guard. If he falls without needing all attacks, doing the remaining on the second. If he doesn't fall, 5ft step up left to get the back on the wall.

Girgal: Full defense.


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jex mumbles a “Thanks, Father,” as he takes on a defensive stance, watching for blades, flails, and arrows coming his way as he pulls back from the fighting. Eissun keeps up his attacks on the guards.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex goes Total Defense as his Standard, uses a Move to get back behind FF. Eissun Full Attacks the nearest guard (or 5-ft. step/move + attack, if he can’t reach).

Eissun Attack and Damage: 11 for 5 and 10 for 11. Meh… But it’s a Touch, so it might work.

Jex AC 18, HP 52/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation (used), Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 4, 2010)

ooc: Aram still has only one scimitar drawn.

Aram attacks the guard to his west; with two strikes of his scimitar, that one goes down quickly.

Ripclaw tries to claw, bite and sting the guard he'd wounded before.  This time, the guard evades all of the dinosaur's attacks.  Ripclaw steps closer to the wall.

The small earth elemental steps toward and attacks the remaining masked guard near Aram, hurting the man.

Eissun attacks the guard that Ripclaw couldn't hit.  Only one of his shadowy arms makes contact, giving the man chills.

"Kine!" Father Fuller attempts to use his ring to fling the guard who climbed out of the moat back into it, but the attempt fails.

His red robe dripping, that one stands. Having somehow managed to hold onto his flail, he circles around the fallen guards.

The guards near Girgal try to swat him down with the flails, but both miss.

The remaining guard near Aram steps away from the earth elemental and tries to trip Aram with his flail again.  For once, he catches the desert warrior off-guard, warps the flail around Aram's leg, and pulls.  Aram falls prone.

Four more arrows arc from the towers, still targeting Jex, but all miss.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X  X
X  X XXXX
X  .........
XXXX........
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX..E*~~~~~~        X
XXXXgdh.~~~~~~
XXXXDB..~~~~~~~~~~~~.
............#........X (north side bldg)
.......e....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......&A....##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
...JF..dB...##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........X (south side bldg)
XXXX..d.~~~~~~~~~~~~.
XXXX.Bh.~~~~~~
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~      TT
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
XXXX.........
X  ..........
X  X XXXX
X  X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


A = Aram (prone) + downed red-robed man
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Fuller      J = Jex    E = Eissun

D = unwounded red-robed guard
B = wounded red-robed guard
d = downed red-robed guard
& = 2 downed red-robed guards
h = downed red-robed guard with horn

e = small earth elemental

* = center of dusk (shadowy, 20' radius)

# = black fire

1 = yellow-robed figure
2 = other yellow-robed figure
w = white-robed figure

,,,, = covered area

TT
TT = guard tower

~~~~ = moat (not all is shown)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2010)

Aram rolls to his feet, and slashes his scimitar across at the guard that had tripped him.


*AC25, Hit Points 82/82

Stand Up. With mobility, Aram is AC29 vrs Attacks of Opportunity.

Attack: +13 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) *


----------



## kinem (Jul 8, 2010)

When Aram stands, the guard tries to take advantage of the opening, but his swing is short. Aram counters with a scimitar slash that suffers no such deficiency, drawing more blood from the red-robed man.

ooc: Girgal and Jex to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Ripclaw continues his attacks as Girgal points and the towers and calls: "We should retreat. It's their den and they are to many!"

[sblock=ooc]

Ripclaw full attack on standing adjacent guard. If he falls without needing all attacks, doing the remaining on the second. If he doesn't fall, 5ft step up left to get the back on the wall.

Girgal: Full defense.


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 8, 2010)

Jex stays behind Father Fuller, keeping an eye out for arrows headed towards him as he pulls shadowstuff from his companion’s shadow, fashioning it into a projectile of his own. The shadowcaster winds up and throws the night-black arrow at Aram’s injured foe. Eissun keeps up his shadowy attacks.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jex uses one of his Arrow of Dusk fundamentals on the wounded guard (or either one, if both are injured) fighting Aram. Eissun 5-ft. steps south and full attack on the injured guard.

Arrow of Dusk: 23 touch for 6 non-lethal.
Eissun: 24 for 7 and 13 for 8.

Jex AC 18, HP 52/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk, Arrow of Dusk (used 1)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation (used), Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 11, 2010)

Ripclaw attacks the wounded guard, tearing into him with claws and bite, taking him down in a pool of blood.  With his tail, the dinosaur stabs the other nearby guard.

Eissun moves closer and attacks the guard with his shadowy arms. The guard remains standing but seems sluggish.

Jex's arrow of darkness strikes the guard near Aram, and that man falls.

"Kine!" The guard who'd climbed out of the moat is dramatically hurled back into it, flying several yards through the air.  He tries again to swim for it but several piranhas quickly surround him, and tear him apart.

That leaves but a single guard standing - the wounded one near Girgal.  Clutching his heavy flail, he swings for the halfling, as hard as he can.

In one mighty blow, the heavy flail crashes into the nearby wall, utterly off-target.  The lone guard retreats around the corner.

Four more arrows arc from the towers and miss Jex.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X  X
X  X XXXX
X  .........
XXXX........
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~       TT
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX....~~~~~~        X
XXXX...*~~~~~~        X
XXXXgdE.~~~~~~
XXXX.d..~~~~~~~~~~~~.
...B........#........X (north side bldg)
.......e....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......&A....##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
...JF..dd...##.......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
......dd....#........X (south side bldg)
XXXX..d.~~~~~~~~~~~~.
XXXX..h.~~~~~~     
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~       X
XXXX....~~~~~~      TT
........~~~d~~      TT
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
........~~~~~~
XXXX.........
X  ..........
X  X XXXX
X  X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


A = Aram (prone) + downed red-robed man
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Fuller      J = Jex    E = Eissun + downed horn-bearer

D = unwounded red-robed guard
B = wounded red-robed guard
d = downed red-robed guard
& = 2 downed red-robed guards
h = downed red-robed guard with horn

e = small earth elemental

* = center of dusk (shadowy, 20' radius)

# = black fire

1 = yellow-robed figure
2 = other yellow-robed figure
w = white-robed figure

,,,, = covered area

TT
TT = guard tower

~~~~ = moat (not all is shown)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2010)

Aram draws his second blade, going into a defensive stance. "Retreat? We should press our advantage and take the towers."



*AC30 (25), Hit Points 82/82

Combat Expertise 5, bringing AC to 30*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"What advantage? They have seen us and are in their den!"
Girgal asks, reciting a spell to aid his and Ripclaws defense.

[sblock=ooc]

Ripclaw full defense.

Girgal: casts barkskin, shares with Ripclaw.


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 15, 2010)

Jex stays behind the armored priest, not wanting to get shot again. He sees the guard step around the corner and glares at the robed man. Eissun drifts towards him as Jex' eyes go black as night and the shadow elemental whips its insubstantial arms through the guard.

Jex turns his head away after and calls out, "Girgal's right, Aram! Our only advantage was surprise and we've blown it! They outnumber us, obviously have spellcasters and this is their home! We need to retreat before they get out here in force and before my shadow-fires die down!"

[sblock=OOC]
Jex uses Master's Bidding as a Standard action to grant Eissun an Extra Attack. Eissun 5-ft. steps SW and Full Attack on the guard, for 3 strikes.

Eissun's Attacks: 12 for 8, 22 for 7, 11 for 11.

Jex AC 18, HP 52/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk, Arrow of Dusk (used 1)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation (used), Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2010)

Aram frowns, remaining on the defensive. "As you wish. But let us hope The Master doesn't take this opportunity to flee the place in his airship while we retreat."


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2010)

As Eissun's insubstantial arms reach him, the red-robed guard goes down quickly.

[sblock=ooc]That last guard had already been minionized! (1 hp)[/sblock]

Father Fuller says "I'm not sure ... I'll follow you guys on this."

Four more arrows streak forth and miss.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2010)

Aram whirls his blades, prepared to use them to deflect any further arrows as he moves backward toward his companions. "Go," says the dervish. "I'll follow."


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2010)

ooc: I assume that at this point the group will go back out of the complex and head away.

If so, there is no immediate pursuit.

The group of white-robed people who had been outside, heading in, have been watching from a distance of about 300'.  They make no move for the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2010)

"Now where to?" asks Aram of Girgal and Jex.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Depends on what we want to do next. Stealth? Scouting? Sabotage?"
Girgal says, not sure about their next actions.

[sblock=ooc]



----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

"Well, we'd best disappear from view until we figure that out." The dervish looks about for anything nearby that may prove valuable in hiding. Buildings, hills, trees...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal tries to help Aram to find a hide out.

[sblock=ooc]
spot 17
survival 20


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 28, 2010)

The land around the temple is fairly flat, giving the guard towers a commanding view of the immediate area.  However, there is a rise between the temple and the lake, making that the nearest place to get out of sight.

Father Fuller says "If we're to sneak back in, I think we need to get some robes, and maybe some information from the farmers.  And I hate to say this but, Girgal, you and Ripclaw may need to stay behind this time.  There's no one I'd rather have by my side in a fight ... but I'd rather not have the fight."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 28, 2010)

Jex sighs as the group reaches some measure of momentary safety. He looks back at the compound and mutters, “Well, that didn’t go as well as I’d hoped.”

He looks around at the others and nods at Father Fuller.  “Sounds like the beginnings of a plan. A shame mine didn’t work out… Stupid guardsmen protocols. And unfortunately, my magics are not particularly helpful when it comes to hiding a group this size, especially during the daylight. Perhaps once night falls, I might be able to do more,” the shadowcaster says, half to himself. “But for the moment, I think we should take cover behind that small hill. I’d rather not turn into a human mockery of my mother’s pincushions.”

He takes a few steps as Eissun drifts back underground. It seems as if the shadow elemental is relieved to be getting out of the sunlight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"I'm not able to disguise as a human, but I could transform Ripclaw and myself in unsuspicious animal forms." Girgal suggests.

[sblock=ooc]

This would be wildshape and baleful polymorph.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2010)

Aram nods to the others, and begins to lead the way toward the rise between the Temple and the lake. He hotfoots it, but makes sure his pace isn't so quick that the others can't keep up with him.


*OOC: Hustle (x2) toward the rise, which is 90' movement for Aram. That should be run (x3) for anyone with a 30' movement base.*


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2010)

ooc: Father Fuller can only run 60'/round in his full plate.

The party makes it over the hill and down to the lakeshore, now out of sight of the temple.  There are some boats on the lake, and fields throughout the shore area, with some small farm buildings dotted about.

It is getting dark.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

Aram pauses a moment to consider the others. "And now we need a plan, before The Master organizes a pursuit."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Will there be a pursuit? Maybe he will just leave or double the guards. I would like to tomorrow to pray for new magic." Girgal asks.

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 2, 2010)

"I'd also like to renew my spells" Father Fuller says. "Though the less time they have to prepare, the better.  Anyway, if we are to go in disguised as robed guys, I'll have to lose this armor."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2010)

Aram glances about the area, looking for a barn or other farm-style outbuilding. "Let's find a place to get out of site and rest, and we can finish coming up with a solid plan."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Will they not search barns and the like first? Better we stay away from civilized ground."

[sblock=ooc]

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

Aram points down to the lake. "We could heist a boat, and perhaps find shelter across the lake?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 9, 2010)

There is indeed a small boat nearby, tied to a pier.  Farm buildings dot the land on both sides of the lake, typically a few hundred yards apart.

Father Fuller suggests "We cross the lake ... then someone brings the boat back, and rejoins us. That'll confuse 'em. Girgal, could you do that? I'm guessing you can swim like a fish when you need to."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Yes, I can do this. I could also just fly back to you."

[sblock=ooc]

I'm content with doing just that if no one objects.
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2010)

"Let's do this," says Aram. The dervish leaps lightly into the nearby boat, and grabs an our.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2010)

Jex grimaces, but steps into the boat. He disdainfully picks up an oar to help, muttering quietly, "I'm not built for this..."

Nevertheless, the shadowcaster works with Aram (though less effectively).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

With no oar left, Girgal summons a small water elemental to push the boat...
after entering with Ripclaw.

[sblock=ooc]

using my feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2010)

The armored Father Fuller steps heavily onto the boat as well.

With the party using the oars to propel the boat (ooc: while Girgal puts his feat into the water to help), you make it across.  Girgal then returns the boat as planned, ties it back, and rejoins the party in his own way.

On this side of the river, there are three buildings within 1000 yards, and several more further away.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2010)

Aram points toward the more distant buildings. "I still think retiring to a building is the best bet. That way, if we are found, we can only be assaulted from a limited number of directions."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"We should try to hide in a barn or something. The less who know we are here, the better."

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2010)

Aram nods, and begins to lead the way to one of the buildings that looks like it may be a barn.


----------



## kinem (Aug 15, 2010)

The bran is a rectangular building with a locked gate. Tracks suggest there may be cows inside. There's no sign of light inside.

Next to the barn is a small shack, with a flicker of light in the shaded window.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

Aram slides a set of lockpicks from his belt, and immediately sets to work on the locked gate.


*OOC: Open Locks +15*


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2010)

The barn lock is not difficult for Aram to pick.  Inside, there are stalls where cows are kept (presumably for milking, though the land of Hule has held all kinds of surprises so far) and a couple of horses.  There's hay, and various supplies. The place is large enough to hold the party.  There are no people or robes in sight.

ooc: I assume Aram's using his everburning torch. So what's the plan?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

Aram leads the way into the barn, illuminating the place with his _everburning torch_. "This looks like a safe place to rest for the night, assuming we stay quiet and we're not found by any of the Master's men." He gestures to the hay. "That should make more comfortable sleeping than the dirt outside, at any rate. I suggest an early rise though, to ensure we're not seen by the farmer who owns this place."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Early rise is good for me. I only need three hours. And that includes my communing with the spirits. Who will do first watch?"

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2010)

"I'll take first watch," says the dervish. "I only need a few hours sleep myself." As the others start bedding down, Aram takes up a position near the door, where he can listen for anyone that might approach from the outside.


*Listen +8 if needed*


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2010)

Sometime during the night, a few hours past midnight, you hear what sounds like wolves howling some distance outside.

However, no people or other creatures enter the barn, and the night passes without further incident.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

Aram rises early, and works through a quick set of exercises to wake his mind and limber his body. As he gathers his gear, he addresses the others. "So, do we have a plan for today's assault upon The Master's fortress?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 24, 2010)

Father Fuller prays for new spells in the morning. He tries to hide his plate mail under the hay.

"We know that people in robes work the fields and go into the temple in the evening. In fact, if I remember correctly, _all_ of the field workers in this whole area wear robes. Well, I don't think they all sleep in the temple. Not sure where that leaves us exactly, but we need information and robes."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"As I said, I can transform Ripclaw and myself in harmless animals. About information, don't have clerics spells to commune with their gods and ask them things?"

[sblock=ooc]
spell list is not updated yet. If I use baleful polymorph on Ripclaw, do I need prepare Dispel Magic to cancel it?

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=WD]Yes, baleful polymorph must be dispelled.[/sblock]
"Yes, to an extent" Father Fuller looks thoughtful. "Though I feel I am close, I have not yet clarified my understanding enough to ask simple questions of Amaunator directly. What I fear is that the Master may have gained information about us from his own dark gods."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2010)

Jex shrugs. "I'm afraid the best I can do to conceal our approach would be to create a shroud of darkness... And that would stand out quite a lot in broad daylight. Even at night, a pit of deeper shadows can draw attention. It may be best to try to procure robes... But with them on alert after yesterday, even that might not work. Girgal, could you change all our forms to something harmless and we all sneak in that way? Or is there a spell you could use to alter the walls of the compound and create a way in?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2010)

*Aram Al'Tarik*

"Robes may well work to get us in...but I feel as though that ruse would be quickly discovered, and leave us in the same place we found ourselves yesterday. Especially now that they have been alerted to our presence."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"I could, but would use up most of my magic for the day. And you would be helpless until I can dispel the magic. You wearing robes sounds much simpler. But I know a spell to shape stones."

[sblock=ooc]
spell list is updated.
----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2010)

Aram raises an eyebrow at Girgal's latest words. "Shapes stone, eh? How much stone? Could you make a new entrance into the fortress?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Not enough to burrow a way from far away, but enough to form an entrance at a thinner part of the wall."

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2010)

Aram smiles and snaps his fingers. "We should get some robes, to disguise ourselves so that we can approach the fortress without raising the alarm. Once we are close, Girgal can use his magics to make an opening for us."


*OOC: Kinem, can we get a rough sketch or map or something showing the outside design of the place?*


----------



## kinem (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=WD]Though I may be overlooking something, stone shape will let you shape a maximum of 19 cubic feet. Greater stone shape (SpC) gives 10 times as much volume but is a 5th level spell. The wall around the temple is about 4' thick and 20' high. You might be able to make a stone ladder to make the wall easier to climb. On the inside, though, is the moat.[/sblock]

Here's basically what you remember of the temple from yesterday:

A large path leads from the temple compound to the shore of the lake, which is out of sight of the temple. Lining this road area are statues, presumably of various deities and saints revered by the people of Hule. 

Just before the main entrance, on either side of the path, are six huge statues of dragonlike horses. These have yokes and harnesses and are made to look like they are pulling the temple. The entire building complex gives the impression of a huge chariot. Adding to this appearance are eight large wheels carved on the outer walls, and a huge bronze statue of a man standing on the roof of one of the buildings. This statue holds a chariot whip in one hand.

The wall which surrounds the compound is about 20' high and 4' wide, and on the inside (as you can see from the entrance) is the large moat.

Wide moats surround the buildings inside the compound. Water flows constantly from four fountains at the far end of the compound, and falls over a 20’ high waterfall.

The temple buildings are made from white stone. All the buildings are heavily decorated with statues, friezes, elaborate eaves, towers, banners, and paintings. Several of the buildings are two stories high. Rising from the first building are four thin towers, one at each corner. These towers have small minarets on the top and appear to be guard towers. The last building is a cluster of beehive-shaped towers. The center tower of this group rises above all the other buildings in the compound.  The airship, which looks much like an ordinary sailing ship with masts at the top, was anchored to the top of the tower.

Note: The is basically the map of the inside of the complex, but it's not entirely accurate as the combat maps I gave were a bit different. Chalk it up to the fuzziness of your character's memory 

[sblock=temple complex]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The three sets of steps - each staircase being 30' wide - lead up a broad walk that stretches the width of the temple. This walk is made of white stone, smooth, polished, and clean. At the center point, a bridge stretches across the moat to connect with the island of buildings on the other side.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

ooc: Could I change animal growth to greater stone shape and stone shape to SNA 3?


----------



## kinem (Aug 27, 2010)

WD: ok

ooc: You could have discussed tactics earlier so I'll allow retcons of spell selection. Another option is that FF and Girgal could each prepare a couple of air walk spells. This has risks of course, such as being dispelled, but could get you over the moat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

ooc: Everyone: What about playing out the tactics discussion now?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2010)

*OOC: Sounds like a plan, WD.*

Aram glances around at the others. "So, Girgal...Jex' magics are apparently limited to shrouding us in shadow. What of yours? Do you have anything that can get us inside of the Temple?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Many options...
... giving us the ability to climb like spiders on the walls.
... giving us the ability to walk on air, but this drains me much more than the climbing.
... shaping a small part of the stone wall." Girgal explains, weighting his options. He looks at the cleric, if he can add to the options.

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2010)

"Climbing the walls is perfectly fine with me. I have a feeling your magics will be needed inside, so I'd prefer not to drain your abilities anymore than is necessary. How long would this 'climbing' magic last?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 31, 2010)

Jex raises an eyebrow, cautiously asking, "And how would we get close to the walls without becoming pincushions? Like I said, I can cover us in shadows, but it covers a wide swath and tends to be obvious in the daylight, and even possible to detect at night. Sorry, I was never focused on being a stealth-mage. I was always more interested in turning the shadows against my foes."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2010)

"The walls were not guarded, only the guard towers within the compound. We should be able to reach the walls unhindered."


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2010)

"I'm not really worried about the archers" Father Fuller says. "They didn't seem that skilled. Unless we have a stroke of bad luck, the arrows will probably miss if we move quickly. While it's a risk, I'm more concerned about enemy spellcasters.

The moat is full of dangerous fish or monsters, so just getting over the wall isn't enough.

If we are to walk on air, I could assist with that, but doing so would leave me with less healing potential.  Or I could prepare a sort of shadow-bridge, so that if we climb up, we could cross that. The problem with that is that I'd need to cast the spell again if we want to retreat the same way. Meaning that, should I fall in battle, the rest of you could be stuck with no escape."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Especially with possible anti-magic from their mages I vote against the airwalk! There is magic that conjures a wall of wind, so archers would not be a problem. And their is another spell Fuller or I can pray for, that allows one to lower water. If the monsters are not amphibious, it will give us a big advantage!" Girgal explains further weighting the ideas so far.

[sblock=ooc]

Suggesting Wind Wall (level 3) and Control Water (level 4).

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 3, 2010)

"Hmm ... if we're worried about anti-magic, I'm not sure trying to lower the water and walk across is the safest way to go. Really, any spell we use will be risking it, though."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

Aram shrugs. "Whatever you three think will be best. Personally, I am all for walking straight back into the place and slaying the Master's forces as we find them. If you think you can get us into the place undetected, though, that would work well too."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Now, that is a paln! Just storming in and unleashing hell would what they would least expect." Girgal says. You cannot say if he is serious.

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2010)

"As long as we're brainstorming ... I might as well throw this idea out there, though it's riskier than I'd like for sure!

Thanks to my helmet, I'm the only one whose face they haven't seen. And while I don't know much about the religion here, I know the general ways most religious ceremonies tend to go.

If I can get a robe, maybe I should go in alone. Tell 'em I'm new if asked. Get as much information as I can, then rejoin you guys. It could take several hours, since I'll be patient and try to avoid barging in to the wrong places too often. By which time, if I've been caught, it'll be too late for a rescue."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Aram doesn't like the sound of Fuller's plan at all. "Father, if they fail to fall for your ruse, you could be captured or killed. In either case, we would lose a valuable ally. And if captured, The Master may have ways of making you talk. And any one of us knows enough to be a danger to the others if interrogated. We should stick together."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Aram is right. Even a frontal attack would be better."

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2010)

"Well, I had to mention it. So what's your plan?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

"Unless someone has a better idea, I am for trying to climb the walls. Perhaps we can gain some surprise that way."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

"The more direct the approach the less variables that could mess up the plan! I'm also for climbing and not using our most powerful gifts to just enter and risk falling from the thin air because of antimagic!"


----------



## kinem (Sep 14, 2010)

"And what of the moat? If I remember right - and I may not - it's all around the perimeter except near the front entrance.

The way I see it, there are only three real choices. Risk a frontal attack. Risk disguises and discovery. Or risk anti-magic.

Which risk do you prefer?

Unless you want to swim the moat among those creatures that ripped the guard apart."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2010)

"Frontal attack. And this time, we will be prepared."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2010)

Jex stammers a little, then sighs. With a shrug and a shake of his head, he simply states, "While I would prefer subterfuge, it seems we don't have much of an alternative. Frontal assault it is. I may have a way to stop us getting another fireball, though I can only use it once for the day."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2010)

Aram nods. "Excellent. I'll lead the charge, just be ready to support me when their numbers get too great, and the arrows rain down in numbers so great that they blot out the sun!"


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2010)

Father Fuller sighs. "Just don't blame me if my ability to patch you up after all that is limited."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]If this is the plan, I have some questions:
Can Father Fuller cast water walk on us and prepare one or two wind walls to block archers?
Is there a spider climb (mass) availabel as a higher level spell?
Mass Sancutuary is a level 5 spell, too [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 17, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]FF would be willing to cast water walk and wind wall.  As DM, I'd prefer to let the PCs take the lead in planning.

I don't see any mass spider climb in the spell compendium.

FF can't (yet) cast 5th level spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

*OOC: Aram is ready to go. Is every one else ready?*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
As ready as I'll ever be. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2010)

ooc: Looks like the plan is frontal assault pending Girgal's spell selection.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ok, will one stone shape do to ease the climbing? Or do Girgal need to cast a spiderclimb on each character (4 2nd level spells)? I will keep the above spell list (but with spiderskin instead of dispel magic. The spell gives +3 nat armor, +3 hide and +3 vs poison for 90 min). He can cast spiderclimb spontaneously.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I'd say one stone shape for each side of the wall.

But I thought the plan was a frontal attack - just walking in the front like you did yesterday. If so, you wouldn't have to climb walls, unless it's blocked with a gate or something like that. Or do you plan to climb over a wall on the side or back of the complex? If so, where, and what will you do about the moat (which is all around the inside of the wall except near the front of the complex)?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I thought a frontal assault, but not through the front door. Did the things in the moat actually grabbed out of it? I thought we could maybe avoid them by quickly running over it, via waterwalk.
I will have a second look at the spell-list, where I could put the second stone shape.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2010)

Aram readies himself, making sure his gear is all in its proper place.


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I thought a frontal assault, but not through the front door. Did the things in the moat actually grabbed out of it? I thought we could maybe avoid them by quickly running over it, via waterwalk.




ooc: Maybe you could - they seemed to be big predatory fish.



> I will have a second look at the spell-list, where I could put the second stone shape.




OK.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57








*OOC:*



Finished spell list.







[sblock=ooc]
Will cast and share the spells just before going in:
barkskin
enhance wild shape

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2010)

ooc: So how do you plan to approach the temple, from what direction, and is there anything you want to do first?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2010)

*OOC: Unless someone has some defensive magics to cast, I assume we will circumnavigate the lake back toward the Temple, and then straight forward through the defenses.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


ooc: Fuller could spam sanctury spells. Any reason why we want to go through the front door. On the other side, we could maybe save some spell slots this way.


----------



## kinem (Sep 30, 2010)

Of the sanctuary tactic, Fuller says "It's not a bad idea, but the more people involved on each side, the better the chance that at least some of the charms will be ineffective on some of the enemy. And once battle breaks out, the rest of us could be quickly drawn in. I think I'd rather save my spells for other uses uses like healing. But if you wish, I'd be willing to try the tactic."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


We should start this already. Girgal will be fine with any tactic suggestion. I will just swap out stone shape if no longer needed.


----------



## kinem (Oct 2, 2010)

Fuller says "They might have reinforcements today. Maybe we should circle around to the back end and climb the wall there. They might not expect that. Closer to the airship, too. Of course, we'd have to risk the moat."

ooc: I need to know at what location along the 20' high wall you'll try, or if you'd rather just walk in through the front steps like last time, as well as a finalized spell list.

The party leaves the barn and circles around the lake counterclockwise as that looks like the shorter route.

You see groups of robed people in the fields, but they seem to ignore you.

As the party approaches the temple complex, horns sound the alarm from the 100' tall guard towers.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 2, 2010)

Jex sighs. "Naturally, they couldn't forget. I don't suppose there's a spell for such a thing? Too bad we don't have any magic capable of making us fly... If only we did. No point dwelling on it, anyway. I'm right behind you, all the way."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2010)

"Well, we're sighted...let's see how they respond, shall we? If no troops sally forth, than I agree with Fuller. We should come in from behind and go over the wall. What say you all?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

That was my idea. But we need magic to cross the water. Fuller?"

[sblock=ooc]
Will cast and share the spells just before going in:
barkskin
enhance wild shape

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 4, 2010)

Despite the horn blasts, no one charges forth from the complex.

Father Fuller nods and casts a spell, then touches each member of the party, including Ripclaw. "This spell of water-walking should last over an hour" he says. "May the gods be with us today."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal enchants the wall and his mount to quickly climb up the wall. The handholds should help the others to follow.

[sblock=ooc]

cast stone shape on wall to make it climbable. sacrifices secon barkskin to cast spiderclimb on Ripclaw.


active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2010)

Aram springs onto the wall, following Girgal and Ripclaw up.


*Climb +8*


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2010)

From the tower to which the airship is still attached, a new pattern of horn blasts rings out.

In his full plate armor, Father Fuller brings up the rear, taking his time to climb carefully even with the hand- and foot- holds from Girgal's spell.

Girgal crests the wall and is the first to see what's inside.

This end of the complex is elevated nearly 20' compared to the entrance, he realizes, and is walled off. 

There's no need to climb down, as the moat below the wall he's on is just inches below the top of the wall - a wall which is 20' high on the outer side.  An artificial waterfall pours over the seperating wall in the distance.

20' from the wall is the island upon which the tower rests. Actually, the building consists of several towers, the highest of which is 100' tall. These towers are ornately carved on the outside. Statues of leering, grotesque creatures sit at the corners of the towers.

Window frames are carved like open mouths. Each tower is topped by a waving, bright-colored pennant.

Four small gardens, connected by narrow strips of grassy lawn, surround the main tower building.

In each garden area are two large and strange creatures, watching you intently. They have the bodies of bears, but their heads resemble those of owls! They don't charge as of now, perhaps because of the moat between them and the wall.

The gardens are very well-kept. The lawns are closely trimmed; each section contains beds of flowers, small trees, and a large fountain. In the center of each fountain is a statue of some horrible, twisted beast. Water constantly flows from the mouth of these statues, overflowing the basin and running down the sides. This overflow feeds the moat.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2010)

Reaching the top, Aram draws his longbow and nocks an arrow, ready to fire at any enemy. Nodding at the bears, he speaks. "Do we take them out from a distance?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2010)

As Aram clambers onto the ledge, you notice a slight disturbance in the water. Something's near the surface; perhaps logs.

[sblock=Girgal]Well attuned to the ways of reptiles, Girgal recognizes that these are crocodiles.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Be careful Aram, there are crocodiles in the water. Maybe I can covince them to let us pass." Girgal says. Near the water, he shows himself and tries to calm the crocodiles with a combination of druidic lore and natural ability.

[sblock=ooc]

Using Wild Empathy (+10), if needed via mindspeak.


active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 8, 2010)

Jex climbs the wall and watches Girgal talk with the crocs, while eying the strange bear-beasts. "If I could get closer, we could just let Eissun deal with them. Unfortunately, my shadow magic doesn't have a lot of aggressive uses, especially at such range. Or at least, not until I learn more about it. In the meantime, feel free to shoot them, as I doubt they'll be anywhere near friendly."

The shadow elemental, meanwhile, slips into the wall and follows its master upwards.

[sblock=Edit OOC]
If possible, Take 20. Might take a little while, but Jex is a crappy climber. If you need a roll, feel free to roll for me, kinem. Modifier is -1.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2010)

Girgal begins trying to pacify the crocodiles - a process which will take several minutes. For now, not seeing any prey in the water, they are just laying in wait.

ooc: You can't take 20 on climb but you can take 10. With the stoneshaped handholds, it's a DC 5 climb check.

With his heavy armor, Fuller is just barely able to make the climb. He pulls himself onto the ledge alongside the others.

The horn blasts from the tower top stop for the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2010)

*OOC: Can we see any humanoid defenders at this point, or just the owlbears?*


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2010)

ooc: You don't see any humanoid defenders at this point. Presumably there's one who had been blowing the horn on top of the 100' tall tower, where the airship is docked. No arrows rain down upon you at this point. If there's a face peering over the battlements of the tower, it would be hard to spot from here - the tower's outline against the sky is rough, perhaps adorned with gargoyles, no doubt intentionally to aid the defenders in staying unnoticed.

There's a glass window in the main tower, facing your position, and inside seems dimly lit, though it's hard to tell what's inside from here in the glare of the morning sun, though the sun's at your backs.

Will you attack the owlbears, or walk on the moat to go around them?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

ooc: Girgal is still concentrating on pacifying the crocodiles.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I think the only one who can really deal with the owlbears right now is Aram. Jex is not a good shot, and none/few of his mysteries are long range damage-oriented. That said, it might be a good idea to take them out, in case we need to make a quick exit this way.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2010)

Father Fuller voices his own fears. "They may not have expected us to come in this way, but we're giving them plenty of time to regroup."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2010)

Aram draws his bow and nocks an arrow, and begins to send arrows streaking toward the nearest owlbear.

*Masterwork bow: +13/+8, for 1d8+2 per arrow.*


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2010)

The owl-headed bears are caught by surprise at the first streaking arrow, and Aram gets in a couple of more arrow hits on the creature before they can react.

The enraged beast roars and clambers into the water, beginning to swim towards Aram across the 20' wide moat.

The other beast that was in the same garden section follows suit.

The owl-bears in the other sections look on closely but don't rush to the aid of these.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2010)

"That certainly got their attention," says the dervish, shrugging his longbow over his shoulder, and drawing his twin scimitars. He steps forward ahead of the others and assumes a defensive stance, waiting for the creatures to close within striking distance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

Girgal tries to convince the crocodiles to make the owlbears their food.

Wild Empathy +10


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 22, 2010)

Jex sighs. "Why can it never go smooth?" he asks, of no one in particular. With a gesture, he shoots a dark bolt at the leading owlbear as he sends Eissun into the water to strike at the beasts.

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
Sorry, forgot to list the rolls/modifiers. Unless you want us to start using the semi-new built-in roller.

Anyways, using Arrow of Dusk at +7 ranged touch for 2d4 Nonlethal damage. And Eissun flies in to attack at +8 melee touch for 1d8+1d8 damage (with a possible -4 attack and damage, if the area is considered within bright light).
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=Girgal]The crocodiles seem afraid of the large beasts.[/sblock]
Jex's shadowy bolt stikes the monster squarely. Despite the bright sunlight, Eissun's shadowy arm strikes it as well. 

Father Fuller draws his mace and prepares to swing it.

The owlbears roar and swim towards Aram, with Fuller getting in a glancing blow. Both owl-headed beats swipe at Aram with a claw, but they miss.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal summons a small earth elemental to attack the beasts. It materializes itself from the stone wall.

[sblock=ooc]
Use summon feat

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2010)

Aram remains in a defensive stance, but sends his scimitars snaking out cautiously against the owlbear first wounded by his arrows.


*AC 29, Hit Points 82/82

Combat Expertise [4] raising AC to 29
Full Attack: +07/+02 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +07/+02 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 22, 2010)

Jex grumbles and backs away from Aram and the creatures. He reaches out, grasping hold of the essence of the shadows from Aram and the beasts. With a twist of his hands, and a rattling breath, the shadows spread out around Aram, leaping up with the appearance of crackling flames, but giving off an ice-cold aura. "Stay out of the black flames, my friends," the shadowcaster calls out as Eissun flies above and swipes down at the monsters.

[sblock=OOC]
Back away as a Move action and cast Black Fire. I'd like to cover enough area so anywhere the owlbears stand around Aram (or between Aram and myself), they will be caught by the ice-fire, but leave a path for Aram to be able to retreat, rather than jump off the wall. Black fire deals 4d6 cold damage to anyone in/passing through the squares affected, Reflex DC 18 negates.

And Eissun flies above and attacks, same modifiers.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 1/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch, Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2010)

ooc: The wall is 4' wide; really no room to retreat.

A small earth-creature emerges from the wall and swipes at an owl-bear but misses.

Aram scores a solid hit on the monster, but due to his cautious approach, only his first slash penetrates its hide.

Black flames sprout up around the owlbears, giving them frostbite as they howl in pain and rage.

The owl-bear that Aram and Jex shot falls unconscious, unable to fight the cold any longer.

Jex's shadowy companion flies over the remaining owl-bear and strikes it, further chilling it.

The enraged beast roars as if vowing to avenge its mate. It takes the one path that is free of the freezing flames - climbing onto the stone wall as it barrels right into Aram!

Aram slashes the beast's throat as it advances on him; while a telling blow, it's not enough to fell the beast, which succeeds in pushing him off the wall. He falls backwards, smacking into the ground 20' below.

The owl-bear follows its prey down, leaping off of the wall, and as it lands the side of the beast crashes into Aram! A lesser warrior might have been squashed to pulp, but Aram manages to twist away, though still taking a nasty bruise.

The owl-bear itself is jarred by the fall as well, and looks to be on its last legs.

ooc: Aram hp 57/82

PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal motions the small earth elemental to follow the beast down. Then he comjures a flame to his palm.

[sblock=ooc]
casting produce flame

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb
summon feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 25, 2010)

Jex curses quietly as Aram is knocked off, then landed on by the owlbear. "No idea these things were so ferocious," he mumbles. Then with a quick gesture, he tosses another shadowy arrow at the beast. Eissun floats down and swipes at the creature again.

[sblock=OOC]
Arrow of Dusk again, same mods as before. Eissun flies and attacks.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch, Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2010)

Jex's shadowy arrow strikes the beast, and it slumps to the ground, its red-rimmed eyes staring vacantly feet from Aram's face.  The shadow elemental strikes the creature as well, perhaps finishing it off.

"Are you alright, Aram?" Fuller calls down.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2010)

"Alright is a relative term," answers Aram, sheathing his blades. The dervish moves back to the wall, climbing back up to join his companions. "A bit of healing may be required" he says, as he makes his way up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 26, 2010)

"As well as, perhaps, just avoiding any other beasts like those. The more I see of this place, the more it seems like a demented fortress than a temple."

The shadowcaster looks around, particularly up at the nearby tower while Eissun melts back into the stone wall.


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2010)

"This should help." Father Fuller casts a spell and touches Aram, who begins feeling less pain. Unlike most healing spells, the cure seems to take a while to have its full effect.

[sblock=ooc]lesser vigor, w/Augment Healing feat; heal 3 hp 1st round, 1 hp on subsequent rounds; total of 17 hp will be healed[/sblock]
"You're right, Jex. Bears with heads like owls? What's next - sharks with wands that shoot scorching rays tied to their heads?"

He follows the shadow mage's gaze, up the tower. "This sounds crazy, I know, but listen. They probably expect us to walk around the tower and try to enter the front door. And who knows what they have in store for us there. Girgal, do you have any more climbing magic? What if we were to climb up the tower? If nothing else, we might be able to steal or destroy the airship."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"I prepared a stronger variant of the spell that helped us to climb up the wall, yes." Girgal answers. Then he points at the phasing shadow-elemental and asks Jex: "Can you communicate with it? It could take a look through the wall to give us some hints."

[sblock=ooc]

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb
summon feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 27, 2010)

Jex smiles slightly at Father Fuller's suggestion. "If we really can steal it, maybe we could crash it straight into the temple. Through the front door, of course, so we don't ruin their expectations completely."

Turning to Girgal, the human nods. "Sure, I can send my companion in. However, he can't stray too far from me. Something about the linking magic requires him to remain nearby. But here goes nothing," the strange man finishes as he calls Eissun back up, then sends the shadow elemental into the tower, Jex following behind.

[sblock=OOC]
Eissun can go 60 feet from Jex, with Blindsight 60 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2010)

ooc: When you say Jex is following behind, where exactly does he go? Does he cross directly across  the moat?  There are still 2 owlbears in the northeast garden area, and 2 in each of the 2 western gardens.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
As far as I can go along the wall. I don't want to walk across crocodiles, or provoke the other owlbears, if I can avoid it. Anyways, Eissun can go 60 ft. from my position.

Perhaps I'm incorrect and need to look at the map again. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

"Thank you, Father," says Aram as his wounds begin to heal. He turns his gaze to the towe. "I'm all for climbing to the window. Surprise is a good thing."


----------



## kinem (Oct 29, 2010)

There's a glass window facing you near ground level. Peering at it, you realize that it's shuttered from the inside.

Jex remains on the narrow wall while he sends his shadow to investigate the tower.

[sblock=Jex]Eissun's not too familiar with the ways of man so he doesn't understand everything he sees.

He passes through the tower wall and finds a chamber. Inside are various furnishings - including a table with books on it, a chair, and an open coffin with an unmoving body in it. Around the room are shelves of books and scrolls, a bed, stuffed animals and odd things hanging from the walls, and several large chests.

He can't go beyond this room without straying too far from his master.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 29, 2010)

Jex raises an eyebrow in mixed confusion and curiosity. With a mental command, he sends Eissun to poke the body in the coffin, if the shadow elemental can do so without going too far from his master.


----------



## kinem (Oct 29, 2010)

ooc: Nevermind the above post 

[sblock=DW]Sorry, DW, but no. I told you what Eissun saw. Jex doesn't see what he sees; as far as you can tell, there isn't even rudimentary telepathic communication granted by the shadow servant ability. Eissun will have to return to his master and you can try to figure out a way to share info. If you can't keep Eissun's knowledge seperate from Jex's knowledge in play, I'll have to start only giving only Jex's point of view and NPCing Eissun if needed. It was probably my bad not to do so in the first place.[/sblock]

Eissun returns to the group, apparently uninjured.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Oh, sorry. Putting it in the "Jex" titled sblock made me figure Jex was getting the info too.

If you think it would be better for you to NPC Eissun (except in combat), I will accept that choice.

However, I also wouldn't mind describing Shadow Elemental Charades for a few. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=DW]Yes.  In retrospect, I should have used DW or Eissun as the sblock title.  My bad.

For exploration it'd probably be better for me to NPC him.

Right now, for charades - have at it [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2010)

"Do you have control of those crocodiles, Girgal?" asks Aram. "Can you use them to ferry us across the moat?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 3, 2010)

The shadow elemental slides back out of the wall and holds up its arm-like limbs, moving them around in a parallel fashion, first vertically, then horizontally, then one in front of the other while vertical.

The shadow being then floats up and tries to stretch itself out horizontally, with its arms folded across its "chest."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Not really. But they were to afraid to attack this bear-owls. Maybe I can convince them that we are even more dangerous to eat. They have seen how quickly the creatures were beaten." Girgal answers, trying just as he said.

[sblock=ooc]

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb
summon feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2010)

The crocodiles begin moving away - perhaps due to Girgal's efforts, though the cold flames on the water may also have had something to do with it.

Fuller suppresses a grin at the elemental's antics. "I never saw a shadow dance like that before! Can you tell what it's doing, Jex? Girgal, perhaps your telepathy could come in handy there, too."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 4, 2010)

Jex can't help but chuckle at Eissun. "I've never quite seen Eissun do such things. And unfortunately, the link binding us isn't like that of a wizard and familiar or like Girgal and Ripclaw. It seems the only recourse is to guess what my elemental companion is trying to tell us. Though without an elemental language, or any kind of language, really, it may be somewhat difficult."

The elemental's "shoulders" slump and it waves a hand in front of its face, as if in exasperation. It then repeats its previous performance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"This will do no good. You usually have to share a language to use mindspeak. Only my druidic training gives me the ability to affect animals." Girgal explains.

[sblock=ooc]

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb
summon feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2010)

"Well, maybe he's trying to tell us what he saw inside, but I don't get it. Jex, can he answer yes or no questions from you?

Maybe we can smash open that window with that crazy axe of yours, Aram, and see what's inside. We'll need to deal with those two owl-bears first I guess.

That gives me another crazy idea. What if the axe were to attack them of its own accord? With a little help from my ring, of course, but they might not realize that. Then they might not attack us. What do you guys think?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2010)

"A brilliant idea, if you think you can enact such control over the axe." Aram removes the large weapon from his back, and hands it to Father Fuller.


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2010)

"Be ready, in case this doesn't work."

Fuller takes the greataxe, walks a few paces towards the south corner, and lays it down on the wall. He then walks back. He turns in a circle, as if scanning the horizon.

"Kine." He triggers the magic, causing the axe to float over the moat, but not directly towards the two owlbears. Instead, he directs it on a circuitous, looping route, passing first over the south garden before bringing it north to where the two curious owlbears reside.

The axe floats over the owlbears, then loops south, then suddenly - whoosh! it zooms towards one of the creatures, narrowly missing it, then falls to the ground.

"Kine!" "Kine!" "Kine!" "Kine!" "Kine!" "Kine!" "Kine!" "Kine!" Fuller begins exclaiming softly, repeating the word even faster than he can control the axe, as the axe begins jumping toward the owlbear. The first few passes miss the creature, but then it begins striking the beast and drawing blood.

The owl-bear tries to swipe the axe with its claw, knocking it aside but not preventing it from rising again.

Confused and wounded, the beast retreats into the moat, swimming north and climbing onto and over the wall. Its mate follows. The creatures land on the ground and continue running, escaping with their lives.

"Kine." Fuller brings the axe back and hands it to Aram. "Let's check out that tower."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2010)

"Most impressive, Father!" says Aram, smiling as he re-secures the axe. "Let's go!"


----------



## kinem (Nov 8, 2010)

With the crocodiles driven off and the owlbears on the eastern side of the tower dealt with, the part crosses the moat without further ado, walking on the water thanks to Fuller's spell.

There are three glass windows near ground level on the eastern side of the tower - facing north, east, and south - but they are all shuttered from the inside.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2010)

Aram again hefts the greataxe, and moves to smash in the closest of the shuttered windows.


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2010)

The axe easily smashes the eastern window. With a few blows, Aram can clear a wide enough opening to crawl through. Glass tinkles as it hits the ground.

Inside is a chamber about 20' deep and 30' wide. It has are various furnishings - including a table with books on it, a chair, and what looks like it could be a coffin. Around the room are shelves of books and scrolls, a bed, stuffed animals and odd things hanging from the walls, and several large chests. Against the north side is a stairway, leading up.

To the west is a closed door.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 12, 2010)

As Father Fuller uses his ring to control the axe, Jex mumbles, "I want one of those..."

The shadowcaster follows along, trying to figure out just what his elemental ally was meaning until he pokes his head in the forcibly-opened window. "Oh. That strange dance must have meant that coffin. You know how bodies are sometimes arranged, arms folded across the chest and all. Of course, knowing the strange things the Master has had working for him, I wouldn't be surprised if that body isn't fully dead... Eissun, go poke it."

At Jex's bidding, the shadow floats into the room and swats at the corpse.

[sblock=OOC]
Normal attack for Eissun against the corpse. +8 touch for 1d8+1d8, and the whole Shadow Mastery bit.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2010)

The body in the coffin does not react when struck.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2010)

"Is there anything of value here?  asks Aram, his eyes glancing over the place. "We should be quick, though. I'm sure we'll have guards on us shortly."


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2010)

"I don't know. Though I'm curious about that open casket" Fuller admits.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


There is one open? I missed that.







"Then, by all means, satisfy your curiosity." Girgal says.


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2010)

ooc: Oops, apparently I forgot to mention that. Assume that Fuller was taking a closer look through the smashed window.

"This suit wasn't really made for climbing into windows" Fuller says as he manages to awkwardly squeeze through the shattered window.

He gets up and walks to the coffin, examining what's inside. "He's dead, must be recently" the priest declares.

From the west comes a thud, from beyond the door that is still closed.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2010)

Aram nods at the door. "Do we make our stand here, or do we head upwards?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

"Your decision. We could encounter more resistance above, or just another door we could shut behind us." Girgal responds.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 22, 2010)

Jex frowns momentarily. "Going up might get us surrounded... Then again, staying here is already under assault."

[sblock=OOC]
I've forgotten... Is this tower the one with the airship attached, or is that a different one?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2010)

"I'm for making our stand here." Aram indicates the door with one of his scimitars. "The door is a good choke point, and if necessary we can retreat up the stairs."


----------



## kinem (Nov 22, 2010)

"I'll just follow your lead" Fuller says.

ooc: Yes, it's the tower with the airship. Does anyone climb in through the window as Fuller did?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Yes, I thought Girgal and Ripclaw had already entered through the window. Sorry.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Jex climbs in the window, too. And of course, Eissun floats through the wall. Lucky shadow...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC: Oh, I thought we were all inside now.*


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2010)

With the party exploring the strange room, the door to the west suddenly opens.

A blue-robed young man stands behind the door. Taking in the scene, he casts a spell. Jex feels a strange sensation, but resists the effect. The young man steps back, allowing those with him to enter.

A man in full plate armor, and with a bow and arrows strapped to his back, strides into the room and swings at Aram with his bastard sword. This man also carries a large steel shield, and a dusty rose prism stone orbits around his helmet. His strike is skillfully aimed and draws blood from the desert warrior. (ooc: Aram hp 60/82)

Next inside is a brown-robed man. Strangely, this man is unarmed; but instead of casting a spell, he tries to strike Aram's face with his open palm. The blow misses.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX........
XXXXX........
X..XXXXwwXX..
X..XXXX..XX..
X==XXsss.XX..
XL.XXcc..XX..
X..._IGJE.~..
X...XMAT..~..
X..XX.F[.XX..
X==XXb...XX..
X..XXXX..XX..
X..XXXXwwXX..
XXXXX........
XXXXX........

_ = open door
ww = shuttered window
~ = broken window
~

[ = coffin
c = chest
T = table
b = bed

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex
E = Eissun
F = Fuller

L = blue-robed man
I = armored man
M = brown-robed man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

Aram curses at the wound, and sends his own blades slashing in at the armored man.


*Full Attack: +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2010)

Aram's swings are skillful but the foe's full plate armor and heavy shield ward off all but the last of this set of strikes. The last blow does cut the armored warrior, but it's not a very serious wound.

ooc: Girgal, Jex to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal and Ripclaw act in unison, one summoning the power of the elements, pleading for help, the other summons his inner strength, ferociously assaulting the armored enemy.

[sblock=ooc]

summon elemental feat to summon earth elemental left to fuller, adjacent to the brown robed man.

Ripclaw full attacks armored enemy.

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb
summon feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 30, 2010)

Jex shakes off whatever magical effect was directed at him and casts one of his own. His hand is covered in black energy and he throws a bolt of it at the armored warrior. And with his other hand, he points Eissun at the blue-robed man. The shadow elemental floats its way closer to the mage and swipes at him with an ephemeral hand.

[sblock=OOC]
Reach Umbral Touch, shoot the armored one at +7 Ranged Touch for 5d6 damage and DC 20 Fort save or be Slowed. Eissun moves around the back of the blue-robed man (probably in the doorway/door) and attacks, +8 Touch 2d8 damage, + Shadow Mastery (if applicable).

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 30, 2010)

Ripclaw furiously attacks the armored man, but only one of his claws gets past the man's strong defenses. The man doesn't seem to be slowed by the dinosaur's poison.

Jex's shadowy bolt strikes the man through his armor, wounding him, but the man resists the slowing effect from that as well.

Eissun flys forward and swipes at the blue-robed mage, but misses, as an invisible force deflects the blow.

Fuller considers his options; heal Aram or what?  Deciding that shutting down the enemy mage is more urgent, though he can't quite see him, he casts a spell of silence through the doorway.

The blue-robed mage steps in line with the doorway, and despite the silence, he cautiously casts a spell that he's prepared for just such an emergency:

A globe of force appears, entrapping Jex and Ripclaw, along with the table. Aram dodges it as it forms, as does Girgal. (ooc: Girgal could choose to jump off Ripclaw and end up outside, or stay mounted in which case he's inside the sphere.)

The armored man swings his bastard sword at Aram, striking him once more and drawing more blood.

The strange brown-robed man attacks Aram with a flurry of fists; one hard blow glances off of Aram's head.  It nearly stuns Aram but he shakes off the effect, though he's hurt. (ooc: Aram hp 38/82)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX........
XXXXX........
X..XXXXwwXX..
X..XXXX..XX..
X==XXsss.XX..
X.*XXcc..XX..
XLE._IGJ..~..
X...XMAT..~..
X..XXeF[.XX..
X==XXb...XX..
X..XXXX..XX..
X..XXXXwwXX..
XXXXX........
XXXXX........

_ = open door
ww = shuttered window
~ = broken window
~

[ = coffin
c = chest
T = table (in sphere)
b = bed

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw (in sphere)
e = small earth elemental
J = Jex (in sphere)
E = Eissun
F = Fuller

* = silence 20' radius center

L = blue-robed man
I = armored man
M = brown-robed man
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act

ooc: I recommend the setting option that gives summarized dice roll info.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

Girgal stays on Ripclaw and tries to dispel the globe from the inside.


----------



## kinem (Dec 1, 2010)

The globe resists Girgal's attempt to dispel it.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2010)

Aram is certainly feeling the effects of his wounds, and hopes his companions can bring some of their magical might to bear to help win this battle. Focusing on reducing the number of foes, the dervish turns his blades on the brown robed man, hoping to have an easier time finding flesh.

*Full Attack: +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 1, 2010)

Jex focuses his mind on his shadow companion. Eissun moves with greater speed and tries to freeze the blue-robed man's blood with a trio of swift attacks.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex uses Master's Bidding to give Eissun an extra attack. Eissun uses Full Attack against the mage, 3 attacks at +8 touch for 2d8 damage each.
Please don't forget Eissun is Large with 10-ft. reach. Might help Flank for Aram, and keeps the mage threatened.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59; Umbral Touch has 69 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]DW, thanks for the timely reminder on size and flanking. The brown robed guy is flanked, though not the armored guy. This assumes that Eissun can see the brown-robed guy through the doorway, so he can threaten AOOs and thus flank; not entirely clear from the map but I'll assume he can. The mage didn't draw an AOO because he cast his spell defensively; he didn't need to roll for it.[/sblock]
While Eissun helps distract the brown-robed man, Aram mounts a vicious assault with his twin scimitars. Despite having one of his blows mysteriously deflected, three strike true and Aram aims them at the man's vitals. Although the man is clearly a skilled warrior, he goes down under Aram's slashes and begins bleeding out.

Eissun swiftly swings at the blue-robed mage, striking him twice but not bringing him down.

Fuller casts a spell and touches Aram, closing some of the desert warrior's wounds. (ooc: heal 29 pts; Aram hp 67/82)

With the mage silenced and the brown-robed man down, the armored man chooses to retreat, despite giving both Aram and Eissun the opportunity to strike him as he moves. He moves through the doorway (and through Eissun) and closes the door.  The door is a solid-looking wooden one.

[sblock=Eissun]The mage presses the bottom of the west wall and it swings aside. He then exits through the secret door, leaving it open for the armored man to follow. Eissun scores another attack of opportunity on the mage. There are two more creatures in the room beyond.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXX........
XXXXX........
X..XXXXwwXX..
X..XXXX..XX..
X==XXsss.XX..
X.*XXcc..XX..
$.EI|.GJ..~..
X.EEXMAT..~..
X..XXeF[.XX..
X==XXb...XX..
X..XXXX..XX..
X..XXXXwwXX..
XXXXX........
XXXXX........

| = closed door
ww = shuttered window
~ = broken window
~

[ = coffin
c = chest
T = table (in sphere)
b = bed

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw (in sphere)
e = small earth elemental
J = Jex (in sphere)
F = Fuller
EE = Eissun
EE

* = silence 20' radius center

L = blue-robed man
I = armored man
M = brown-robed man(dying)
```
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

Aram steps forward and aims a vicious kick at the door, trying to knock it open.


----------



## kinem (Dec 6, 2010)

Aram strikes the wooden door hard; hard enough, he feels, that it should have broken way, but it didn't.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

Girgal and Ripclaw are unable to help the others from inside the sphere.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2010)

"Now that is a door," says Aram, impressed by the sturdy workmanship. He turns his gaze around the room, looking for something heavy to block the door with.


----------



## kinem (Dec 9, 2010)

ooc: Eissun to act

The room contains a table with chair, the coffin, and some chests that could be moved.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 9, 2010)

Jex continues focusing on enhancing his shadow elemental companion, only sparing a glance at Girgal and Ripclaw. "Can you break this? My shadow magic won't, before you ask me."

The shadow elemental, meanwhile, tries to frantically point at the spot where the blue-robed man entered the secret door. After a second of doing this, it seems the shadow gives up and follows its previous instruction of attacking the blue-robed man.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex keeps giving Extra Attack. If Eissun catches up to the blue-robed man, he'll attack. Too bad Extra doesn't kick in on a Standard attack... Oh well.

Jex AC 18, HP 59/59; Umbral Touch has 68 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow, Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2010)

ooc: Eissun and his gestures are not visible to the rest of the party.

[sblock=Eissun]As Eissun chases the mage, it opens him up to a swing by the armored man, but his incorporeal nature protects him as the sword passes through him.

Entering a larger room, he strikes the fleeing mage, but it's a glancing blow and doesn't bring the man down. The blue-robed mage, who has drawn a stick from his robe, withdraws carefully and moves beyond the range that Eissun can be apart from his master, toward a door at the far end of the room.

The armored man follows the mage, running through Eissun, which opens the man up to attack. Eissun strikes him but again the wounds are not very serious, and the man makes it through.

The two strange creatures in the room make no moves.[/sblock]
Fuller casts another spell and touches Aram, starting a further slow healing much as he did outside.  (ooc: lesser vigor; Aram hp now 70)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2010)

Aram drags the table over to block the door, and begins heaving the chests on top of it. "It may not be much, but at least we'll get some warning should they return this way."


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2010)

ooc: Was waiting to see what Eissun does at this point


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 19, 2010)

The shadow elemental drifts back to the group and his master, trying to point in the direction the blue-robed man went. Jex keeps his focus on the shadow-creature, unable to do anything else of effect.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2010)

"Amaunator, please guide us." Fuller clasps his hands and prays silently, mentally preparing for what is to come.

Suddenly, the room seems to grow dim. Out of the corner of your eye you see a shadowy figure made of billowing steam or dust, but you can't focus on it. It seems to be holding two swords, then it puts them away and draws a much smaller item, perhaps a dagger. He throws it towards the sphere. The figure dissipates, with the dagger vanishing last. The lighting is normal again and the sphere is unchanged.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2010)

*OOC: Kinem, what is the sphere? Did I miss something?*


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2010)

ooc: The resilient sphere with Jex, Girgal & Ripclaw inside.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2010)

*OOC: Ohhhh! My bad!*

Aram finishes stacking furniture in front of the door, and turns to regard his companions within the sphere. "Can I do anything to help?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 24, 2010)

Jex shrugs. "I don't believe so. It would seem we are merely stuck here until the sphere dissipates."

Eissun frantically gestures in the direction of the secret door and the escaping foes.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2010)

The dervish frowns. "Any idea how long that will be? I mean, the alarm has been raised...if we're talking hours, we may have a problem."


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2010)

"Is it just me ...  and under the circumstances it might well be" Fuller says "or was there just some sort of strange ... apparition here?  I don't know what it means, but maybe someone was trying to tell us something. Perhaps the gods have taken an interest in our mission, but won't help us more directly, and if so we should surely pay attention. Or, I must admit, perhaps there is some magic in this room meant to mislead us."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 25, 2010)

In response to Aram, Jex shakes his head and shrugs again. "Not my kind of magic... Hard for me to say."

The shadowcaster then looks at Father Fuller, a curious and simultaneously far-away look in his eyes. "So I wasn't seeing things? That... apparition, as you said? Perhaps your guess is right, but I don't think we'll find out here and now. I take it neither you nor Girgal has a spell remaining that could break this globe?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 25, 2010)

"Had prepared only one and it didn't work."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2010)

"You mean that wasn't you, Fuller?" asks Aram. He thinks back, remembering what he saw, and he raises an eyebrow as an idea comes to him. The dervish sheaths his twin blades and draws the crystal dagger from his belt. He takes a deep breath, and then moves forward, striking the sphere with the blade.


----------



## kinem (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=Aram]This time, when Aram grasps the crystal dagger, he feels some kind of presence in it - a will not his own, and it can pull on him. He understands that the true goal of the dagger's mission, at least, lies somewhere within the temple, to the west.[/sblock]
The unwieldy, blunt crystal dagger glows with a dim green light when Aram draws it. He strikes the magical sphere with the tip of it. The sphere of force cracks like glass, and with a tinkling sound, vanishes.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2010)

Aram cocks his head, glances at the dagger in his hand, and then looks back at his companions. "Well, that certainly worked better than expected. Also, I believe our quarry is nearby, somewhere to the west of us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

"Then let's go and keep your dagger ready!"

Happy new year! (soon)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

"Done, and done. But how to leave this tower? Or do we head upwards?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 5, 2011)

Jex shrugs. "After the trouble we went through getting in here, it would be a shame to just leave so soon. We haven't even properly introduced ourselves," he says with a sardonic smile.

The shadow elemental, meanwhile, gives up on trying to show where the fleeing foes went.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2011)

"Upwards then," says Aram, heading for the stairway.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

Girgal follows Aram silently on Ripclaw, concentrating on the task at hand.


----------



## kinem (Jan 6, 2011)

Upstairs is a small chamber, nearly empty except for some shelves that line the walls, and ...

... a giant weasel, some 10' long, that lurks near the stairs as Aram comes up.  The creature appears to be chained to its post, but able to reach him.

Aram is able to react before the weasel does ...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC: Is there enough room for Aram to leap back out of the Weasel's reach?*


----------



## kinem (Jan 6, 2011)

ooc: Not to leap back, but you could back down the stairs.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2011)

Aram backs down the stairway, out of the weasel's reach. "Girgal, I believe your unique talents might be of use here..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal keeps carefully out of the weasels reach as he crouches down and tries to communicate with it through body language and guttural growls.

[sblock=ooc]

Wild Empathy +10

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
spiderclimb
summon feat

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 10, 2011)

Girgal is able to calm the agressive weasel down, until finally it relaxes, appearing indifferent to the newcomers. Getting the creature to that point takes about a minute.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"It is save to pass now. We should keep the old marching order after we pass. Aram has a keener eye for traps." Girgal suggest while feeding the weasel small arts of dried meat..

[sblock=ooc]

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 11, 2011)

Jex nods, trying to be as alert as possible anyway. The shadowcaster is silently displeased with his poor reflexes of late, allowing enemy spellcasters to actually use their spells. He kept forgetting his ability to warp and reflect normal magic... But he shouldn't forget it again.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2011)

At Girgal's word, Aram slides cautiously past the weasel, to resume his place at the front of the group.


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2011)

Other than the large weasel, the room contains little besides shelves along the walls. On the shelves are various odds and ends suggestive of a wizard's storeroom - various typical spell components, test tubes and glass jars, a few unmarked books, and preserved bits of various animals.

Other than the stairs, there are no windows or exits to be seen here.

As in the room below, the room is lit, no doubt by magic.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC: Do the stairs continue upwards?*


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2011)

The stairs don't continue upwards; the room appears to be a dead end.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

"A dead end? That makes no sense. Perhaps an illusion."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2011)

"Perhaps?"

Aram moves to make a quick search of the room, looking for any concealed exits.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2011)

Aram looks around, prodding for secret doors. He doesn't find any.

However, he does notice that on one of the shelves, he feels an object there, but doesn't see it.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2011)

Aram feels the invisible object, trying to determine what it is.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2011)

The object feels to Aram like a small metal box.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2011)

"Feels like a small metal box," says Aram to the others. "Without being able to see it, I don't dare open it for fear of traps, though."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 14, 2011)

Jex nods. "Can't say I blame you... Let's take it with us and break that invisibility at a later point, after we leave. But for now, let's try to find another way up, as we seem to have hit a dead end here. Maybe we missed something down below... Like just where our foes disappeared to. Either that, or get out of here and try another approach. Though I'd hate to think we wasted all the effort of getting in here."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2011)

"Down it is then," says Aram, stowing the box and leading the way back downward.


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2011)

The room downstairs is as the party left it; whatever the temple dwellers are now planning to do, it would seem that you have at least a few moments before they show up, but time can pass quickly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

"Let's get out to continue our hunt on another day." Girgal suggests.

[sblock=ooc]

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2011)

"Back out the window and around the tower then. Perhaps the barricaded door will confuse the enemy for a few minutes." With that said, Aram leaps back out the window, landing in a crouch with his scimitars drawn.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 1, 2011)

Jex quickly follows the scimitar-wielder. Eissun almost looks like it/he slaps its forehead, like the motion of an exasperated human.

"I hope there isn't a new piece of nastiness waiting for us out there... Seems everywhere we turn, there's a new and different foe trying to kill us." The shadowcaster looks around, keeping a particular eye out for enemy mages or archers.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2011)

Aram waits for his companions all to join him, and the begins to lead them in the direction indicated by the dagger.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

Girgal follows on Ripclaw.


----------



## kinem (Feb 9, 2011)

ooc: The direction indicated by the dagger was to the west, while the window opens east. Do you want to circle around via north or south?

In either case, you either can walk on the moat (as the water walk spell is still active) or take the land route. On land, you have to face another pair of owlbears in their garden for sure. (There are four gardens around the tower; each had 2 owlbears to start. The NE and SE ones have both been cleared of the beasts; the NW and SW gardens still each have 2.)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC: We'll head around to the north, walking on water to avoid the owlbears.*


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2011)

ooc: Big encounter area coming up. It'll take me a few days to get it ready.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

kinem said:


> ooc: Big encounter area coming up. It'll take me a few days to get it ready.




OOC: No worries. Should we start taking preventative measures?


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2011)

With Fuller's water walking spell still active, the group walks on the moat and circles to the north around the tower's island.

The moat has two levels; this is the upper. They are separated by a waterfall across the width of the complex. Perhaps the fountains in the gardens replenish the water.

There's a gatehouse: a two story structure, topped by a huge bronze statue of a chariot driver. On the bottom floor is a covered walkway and a narrow drawbridge that connects to a raised landing in the section to the west, past the waterfall. The upper level of the gatehouse has arrow slits built into the wall.

[sblock=overview]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The west side of the tower has a wide open doorway. Above it is a demonic carved face, with crystal fangs protruding downward. A monstrous statue can be seen on the south side near the entrance - red and black with an elephantine face.

Two plate-armored, masked figures stand on the walkway connecting it to the gatehouse.  They carry flails and bows.

ooc: surprise round, PCs to act (take a standard or move action)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~EE~J~F~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~EE~A~G~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..............
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~~X    X.D..X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....:
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....:
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....::
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....::
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX.D..:SS
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XSS
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun

OO
OO = Owlbear

T = Tree

SS
SS = red & black monstrous statue

{ = canoe

D = armored figure

==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2011)

Aram rushes forward, in an attempt to remain unseen by the armored guardsmen, and possibly circle around behind them.


*45' standard move, 3 squares left, 8 squares down*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 22, 2011)

Jex mumbles, "Oh dear... I hope this works..." as he draws up darkness from beneath the water's surface. It covers him, fading into his skin and granting him a shadowy tone. Eissun drifts down, under the water, then heads for the temple guards.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex casts Caul of Shadow, granting himself +2 Deflection bonus to AC. Eissun just goes down and forward 30 feet.

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 80 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
Forgot to add and mention I'm going to be unavailable from Wednesday afternoon to Monday. 
If the combat moves along to next round, Jex will move forward and try to get the columns (I think that's what the blocks of X's behind the guards are) between himself and the humanoid foes, probably as a double-move. And if there is a spellcaster trying anything (not counting Father Fuller or Girgal), Jex has Warp Spell at the ready (Immediate Action).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Ripclaw follows the very quick moving Aram.


----------



## kinem (Feb 25, 2011)

Father Fuller casts a spell, and a nimbus of darkness forms around his hand.

The owlbears watch you closely, but don't wade into the moat.

"North!" The armored fighters on the bridge head toward your side of it. They draw their bows and try to shoot Aram, but both miss.

Arrows begin to rain from the upper wall of the gatehouse, but they too miss Aram. You count six.

There is a sound of something being intoned from inside the tower; it could be spellcasting, but Jex is too far away to use his power to stop it, even if he wanted to expend his power against what are likely to be spells the enemy is using to prepare for battle rather than direct attack spells.

The monstrous red-and-black statue you see in the doorway begins to move! It crosses over the bridge to the gatehouse.

[sblock=ooc]What a shock! A statue that turns out to be a monster ... in D&D! Truly these are strange times we live in! [/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~J~F~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..............
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~EE~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~EE~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~A~G~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~~X    X.P.PX
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....:
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::SS::....:
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::SS::....::
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....::
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....:::
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X::
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================


A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun

OO
OO = Owlbear

T = Tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

P = plate armored figure

==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

Aram continues to move forward, feet treading lightly upon the water. Seeing the strange statue moving, the dervish frowns; he had serious doubts about his ability to injure the thing with his scimitars. Instead of drawing a second scimitar, the desert warrior decides to ready the horn he had retrieved from the bandit leader...perhaps its magic would be of use here.

*40' standard move (2 squares left, 7 squares down), draw scimitar & horn of blasting*


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal invokes his magic and conjures flames to his hand as Ripclaw carries him to get the archers in range of the spell.

[sblock=ooc]

casting: produce flame

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 28, 2011)

Jex stifles a curse as the statue-thing moves. He quickly steps across the water, trying to place something between him and the plate-armored figures (and the statue-thing). "Arrows do not agree with me," he mumbles as he goes.

Eissun drifts forward through the water and into the column, rising through the stone and preparing to strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex double-moves 3 left and 9 down. Eissun double-moves 2 right and 12 down into the column, then uses the rest of his movement to go up 5-10 feet.

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 79 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2011)

Father Fuller walks forward and moves his hand as if throwing something invisible. Very soon thereafter, one of the armored bowmen on the bridge cries out as if seared by fire, but he remains ready to fight.

Those armored archers attempt to shoot the nearest foe - Girgal - but both arrows miss.

[sblock=DW]Eissun sees the archers in the upper floor of the gatehouse, and when they see him, they climb down a ladder to the lower level.[/sblock]
The archers are joined by another plate-armored man with a bow who comes out of the tower; he has a dusty rose prism stone in orbit around his head, and no doubt is the same man who fought the party in the room on the other side of the tower. This man aims his bow at Girgal, as did the others, but his arrow strikes true. (ooc: 10 damage)

You hear more incantation from within the tower.

A small, winged creature with a muddy look to it flys out of the tower. It concentrates, and suddenly Girgal, Ripclaw, and Jex are envolved in a large, horribly stinky cloud that forms between them. However, they all resist becoming nauseated.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..............
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~F~..OO..T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~J~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~*~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~G~~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~AXXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~EE   X~~~~X
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~~EE   XPIP.X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....:
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::SS::....:
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::SS::..o.::
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....::
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....:::
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X::
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================

* = center of stinking cloud (20' radius)
o = small, winged creature

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun

OO
OO = Owlbear

T = Tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

P = plate armored figure

==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

Aram moves to the edge of the building, bringing the horn to his lips as he looks out around the corner and into the courtyard beyond. Aiming the horn at the big black and red monstrosity, the dervish speaks the word "yellow" and blows into the mouthpiece.


*15' standard move (1 square left, 3 squares down), activate horn of blasting aimed at SS *


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Using Ripclaws instinct to leave the cloud, Girgal emerges just outside the cloud, quickly flinging flames at the new plated shape.

[sblock=ooc]
free: direct Ripclaw 4 sq south
full round: Full attack throwing flames at the man who hit Girgal.

+9/+4 ranged touch, 1d6+5 fie damage

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
produce flame 7/9


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame [/s]2[/s], vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 4, 2011)

Jex backs his way out of the stinking cloud, coughing and gagging, though he knows it could have been worse. "How absolutely foul," he mutters as he focuses in on Eissun, granting the shadow elemental greater powers.

Eissun is torn between targets... The man-things below, possible man-things above, the man-things outside... The shadowy creature decides to go after its first intended targets and drifts out of the wall, cloaking the man-things in darkness as it goes.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex backs away 1 north-west (or however far is needed to be out of the stinking cloud). Eissun goes 6 east and uses his Dusk And Dawn SLA, centered 2 squares behind "I".

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 78 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 75/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2011)

As Aram reaches the corner, he is startled to see that two large, brutish ogres block the inside of the gatehouse. The red and black monster stands beyond them. Further back, are bowmen who seem to have retreated from the near side of the gatehouse.

He blasts away with the horn, catching both ogres, the strange monster, and three of the bowmen in the cone of the blast. None of them fall.

The bowmen retaliate by trying to shoot Aram, but miss.

The ogres attack Aram as well, with the far one moving around to bring his club into play. Both clubs miss the nimble warrior.

The strange monster, its access to Aram blocked by the ogres, stays put. 

Girgal is carried out of the stinking cloud by Ripclaw. He throws flame at the man with the stone whirling around his head. He misses the first toss but manages to hit with the second. The armored man stays on his feet.

Jex moves out of the stinking cloud.

Eissun moves and produces a shadowy area of 20' radius centered on the east bridge.

Father Fuller, his view blocked by the stinking cloud, curses and moves near Jex.

The two armored men who you first spotted on the bridge see Eissun and are covered in the dimness but try to shoot Girgal again, but miss. Perhaps the other man, who fought Eissun earlier, has warned them of the dangers of trying to flee the shadow monster.

The one with the circling stone drops his bow, draws his bastard sword, and tries to strike Eissun. His sword sails through the incorporeal elemental without making contact.

Inside the tower, more foes await: another of the strange red-and-black monsters; the young spellcaster you fought on the other side of the tower, now sheathed in blue flames; two yellow-robed men; and a man in plate armor.

The flame-clad spellcaster holds a wand, and he unleashes it at Eissun, wounding the elemental with five magic missiles.

[sblock=ooc]"Shoot magic missiles into the darkness!" [/sblock]
Another small, winged creature - this one looking dry - appears next to the plate-armored man in the tower. The man casts a spell, producing a beam of light which he aims at Eissun, but the elemental's incorporeal nature protects him this time.

The wet-looking small winged creature outside produces a blob of acid which he aims at Eissun. It hits, and sticks, and hurts.

One of the yellow-robed man casts a spell, producing three magic missiles, which he uses to further wound Eissun.

The other yellow-robed man casts his own spell, aiming a beam of light at Eissun, but this misses.  (ooc: Eissun hp 43/75)

The red-and-black monster in the tower, like its counterpart to the west, stays put.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..............
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~J~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~F~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~*~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X::H:X~G~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X::::XEE~~XXXXXXX
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~AXXxx:XEPIPX:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QQQQ::bb....::::L:X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QQQQSSbb..#.::SS::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::SSbb..o.::SS::d
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::::....::c:::X
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....:::W::X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X:::::X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXXXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================

* = center of stinking cloud (20' radius)
# = center of dusk & dawn (20' radius)

o = small, winged creature

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun

QQ
QQ = ogre

OO
OO = owlbear

T = tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

b = leather-armored archer from top floor of gatehouse
P = plate armored figure
I = plate armored man w/Ioun stone
L = blue-robed spellcaster
w = yellow-robed man
c = other yellow-robed man
t = other plate-armored man


==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

H = ladder

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

Aram steps to the left, going into a defensive stance. As he moves, he slashes his blade in at the ogre in front of him.


*AC: 28 [CE3], HP: 82/82


Combat expertise: 3 points, 5' step to left, full attack with one scimitar versus ogre:

Full Attack: +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2011)

Aram's scimitar strikes the ogre's hide armor, twice, but it is not carefully aimed enough this time to penetrate the ogre's own tough brown hide.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC: Ugh!  I hope Aram's companions have some nice magic left for this combat...otherwise, we could be in a lot of trouble.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Girgal keeps the flames in hand as he conjures a new small ally from the ground next to the archers.

[sblock=ooc]
Girgal summons a small Earth Elemental in the 'square' 4 x down, 1 x left from his position to attack the archers with his summon elemental feat. It should benefit from the Augment Summoning feat.

Rippclaw defends him.

+9/+4 ranged touch, 1d6+5 fie damage

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
produce flame 7/9
Summon elemental 5/5


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame [/s]2[/s], vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 17, 2011)

Jex tries to get around the cloud, if he can. “Shadow magic isn’t long-range, blast it!” he mutters as he tries to slip around the edge of the stench.

Meanwhile, Eissun recoils from the assault (in pain?). The shadow elemental isn’t used to being injured… It can feel portions of its essence being dragged away and destroyed by the attacks levied against it. The elemental reaches down and swats at the armored man with the stone orbiting his head, then tries to fly away and down, beneath the water again.

[sblock=OOC]
Trying to get around the western edge of the cloud, assuming there is space. I think I counted a square or two on the edge, not affected by it… If there is no space, then just get to the edge of it and wait.

Eissun attacks the Ioun-stone wielder and retreats, going out before going down. (+8 touch, 1d8+1d8 damage; +1  bonus on attack and damage because they’re all in Shadowy illumination.)

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 77 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire (used 1)
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 43/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2011)

A small earth elemental appears on the bridge. It tries to strike one of the bowmen, but misses.

Jex makes his way around the stinking cloud.

Meanwhile, Eissun strikes the man with the small rock circling his head, but the man remains standing. The shadow elemental retreats, going underwater. The acid burns him a little more but then it dissipates. (ooc: Eissun hp 41)

Father Fuller also makes his way around the stinking cloud, and hurls invisible fire at the ogre on his side; the giant howls in pain but remains fighting.

The ogres try to bash Aram with their clubs, but miss.

The plate-armored archers on the east bridge try to shoot Girgal but miss. They step back.

The man with the circling stone sheathes his sword and picks his bow back up. He steps back as well.

A few of the other bowmen take shots at Aram but miss. A couple step back and shoot at the earth elemental; one arrow hits the creature. The man closest to the elemental drops his bow, steps around a little, draws his flail, and attempts to strike the creature but misses.

The wet-looking small winged creature steps towards the elemental and digs both of its claws into the earth creature. (ooc: ee hp 4)

The dry-looking small winged creature flys over to where Girgal and Ripclaw are, about 10' up, and lets loose a burst of salty grit from its mouth. Girgal and Ripclaw see the creature coming and turn aside, taking minimal damage. (ooc: 1 pt)

The wand-wielding mage, surrounded by blue flames, no longer sees his shadowy target so he walks forward and sees Girgal. Using his wand, he shoots five magical darts at the druid. (ooc: Girgal hp 34/66)

The plate-armored spellcaster who was inside the tower walks forward and casts a spell at Girgal.

(ooc: Jex can't see them at this point but is close enough to Girgal that he could use Warp Spell at this point. However, Jex failed the opposed caster level check.)

Girgal is blind! (ooc: Natural 1!)

The yellow-robed spellcasters come forward as well. One casts a scorching ray that misses Girgal. The other summons a ghostly flail that attempts to swipe at Girgal but likewise misses.

The red-and-black monsters stay where they are for now.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..............
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~*~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<F~~~~~~~~~~~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<J~X::H:XEG~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X::::XEEs~XXXXXXX
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~AXXxx:X....X:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QQQQ:bb:.PIPL:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QQQQSSb:e.#.t:SS::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::SSbf.o..::SS::d
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::b:....c:::::X
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....w:::::X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X:::::X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXXXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================

* = center of stinking cloud (20' radius)
# = center of dusk & dawn (20' radius)

o = small, winged creature (wet)
s = other small, winged creature (dry) 10' up in air

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun (underwater)

e = small earth elemental

QQ
QQ = ogre

OO
OO = owlbear

T = tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

b = leather-armored archer from top floor of gatehouse
f = archer who dropped bow & drew flail

P = plate armored figure
I = plate armored man w/Ioun stone
L = blue-robed spellcaster
w = yellow-robed man
c = other yellow-robed man
t = other plate-armored man


==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

H = ladder

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

Aram stays on the defensive, tucking the _horn of blasting_ back into his belt as he jabs at the nearest ogre with his scimitar.

*AC: 28 [CE3], HP: 82/82

Move action to put away horn, combat expertise: 3 points, attack with one scimitar versus ogre:

Attack: +10 scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 57/57

Fighting a panic because his sudden loss of sight, Girgal invokes his own magic to sharpen his other senses to the point that they can compensate the loss.

[sblock=ooc]
Girgal casts blindsight on himself, sharing the effect with ripclaw

Rippclaw defends him.

+9/+4 ranged touch, 1d6+5 fie damage

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape
produce flame 7/9
Summon elemental 5/5


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame [/s]2[/s], vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2011)

rollin'


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2011)

Aram's cautious jab doesn't get past the giant's armor.

ooc: Jex to act


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 21, 2011)

Jex hesitates, torn between protecting his shadow companion or protecting his living companions. Quickly, he comes to the decision of doing _something_ to help Aram. Jex reaches out to the shadows of the ogres, the creature, the archers... He twists them into a new form, then sends the newly-made shadow-fire out to give them a bit of trouble.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex casts Black Fire. Trying to start the fire at the western ogre's bottom-left square on the map, go east from there 5 squares, then up 1 and east 1 more. If I can shape it like so, it should hit both ogres, the red/black creature and two of the archers.
They'll all take 4d6 cold damage with Reflex DC 18 negating.

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 76 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 2/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 41/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2011)

ooc: Jex can't see around the corner, but he could be assuming that more enemies might be there.

The nearby ogre, already hurting, falls unconscious from Jex's cold fire, thumping into the bridge like a huge sack of potatoes.

Father Fuller moves closer, taking care while walking near the edge of the waterfall not to step over it, and hurls his invisible fire at the remaining ogre, bringing that one down too.

ooc: The way I am running water walking is that you are not dragged by the current.

The small earth elemental swings at the flail-wielding man but misses him.

Three of the bowmen who came down from the tower try to shoot Aram but miss. The other two of these archers shoot at the earth elemental; one arrow hits, and the summoned creature dissipates. The flail-wielder puts his flail away and man picks up his bow.

The plate-armored archers shoot at Girgal, including the man with the stone whirling around his head. One of his arrows hits, as does one from one of the other men.

The stinking cloud finally dissipates.

Its creator, the small wet winged creature, flys over Girgal and uses his acidic breath on the halfling and his mount. Girgal avoids the worst of it, but Ripclaw does not; the acid gets in the dinosaur's face and hampers him.

(ooc: Ripclaw hp 53/57; -4 penalty to AC and a -2 penalty on attack rolls for 3 rounds)

The small dry winged creature's flight carries it past Girgal but it breathes another blast of salty grit as it passes. Girgal and Ripclaw avoid the worst of it.

However, the wand-wielding wizard, surrounded by blue flames, does not let up his attack on the outnumbered halfling. He unleashes another burst of five magic darts.

Girgal feels stabs of pain as he loses consciousness.

ooc: Girgal hp -4/66. I will assume that Ripclaw can keep his master from slipping off into the moat, but it is a standard action for the dinosaur.

The yellow-robed men move forward, leaving the archers to deal with the dinosaur. The one who cast the spiritual weapon sees Aram and redirects the ghostly flail to attack the desert warrior, but it misses. The other one casts a spell that produces a blob of grease which nearly envelops Aram's scimitar, but Aram grabs his weapon away from it in time to avoid that.

The plate-armored spell caster, not as quick as the others in his heavy armor, moves forward.

Meanwhile, the red-and-black monster moves up to attack Aram in place of the ogres. This is the first time he has really had a close look at the creature.

[sblock=monster]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
It has a large, elephant-like face and a short trunk. The head is topped by large horns. Large fangs protrude from either side of the trunk. The chest is a mass of slimy, short tentacles. Long, muscular arms end in large, jagged pincers. Its feet are webbed and clawed. It is colored night-black but has red veins and eyes.

It swipes at Aram with its huge pincer, but misses.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..............
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..OO..T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~s~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<F~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<J~X::H:XEGo~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X::::XEE~~XXXXXXX
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~AXXXX:X.P..X:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QSSQ:bb:..IPL:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QSSQ:tb:..#.::SS::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......:::bbb....::SS::d
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......::::cw....::::::X
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....::::::X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X:::::X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXXXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================

* = center of stinking cloud (20' radius)
# = center of dusk & dawn (20' radius)

o = small, winged creature (wet)
s = other small, winged creature (dry) 10' up in air

A = Aram
G = Girgal (unconscious) + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun (underwater)

e = small earth elemental

QQ
QQ = ogre (both are down)

OO
OO = owlbear

T = tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

b = leather-armored archer from top floor of gatehouse
f = archer who dropped bow & drew flail

P = plate armored figure
I = plate armored man w/Ioun stone
L = blue-robed spellcaster (surrounded by blue flames)
w = yellow-robed man
c = other yellow-robed man
t = other plate-armored man


==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

H = ladder

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

Aram continues his defensive stance as he draws his second blade, making a tentative strike against the strange looking elephant creature as he does so.


*AC: 30 [CE5], HP: 82/82

Move action to draw second scimitar, combat expertise to 5 points, attack with one scimitar versus elephant-beast:

Attack: +8 scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2011)

"We have to retreat! This is going nowhere!" shouts the shadow-mage. He falls back a short distance and casts another mystery, sending a streaking arrow of darkness at the remaining ogre. Eissun stays beneath the water's surface. If it had a face, the expression would read "I told you so."

[sblock=OOC]
Jex backs up 4 squares and casts Arrow of Dusk at the living ogre. +7 ranged touch, 2d4 non-lethal damage.

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 75 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 3/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 41/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

*OOC: Both ogres are down, Dragonwriter...do you mean the elephant creature?*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Oh, I thought you only dropped one. In that case, yes the elephant-thing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ripclaw will keep Girgal from falling. Hoping that Fuller will give him at least 5HP, so he can cast a healing spell on himself.


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2011)

With his master hurt and unmoving, Ripclaw instinctively heads towards his master's companions, hoping they can help. Circling around the tower, guided by scent, he approaches Fuller, the nearest.

"Damn!" Fuller exclaims. In place of one of his prepared spells, Fuller casts his most powerful healing spell on the unconscious halfling, waking him up.

"Heal yourself if you can" Fuller tells Girgal. "I guess we shouldn't split up like that."

Yet Fuller's guess is soon challenged, as the armored spellcaster moves west and casts a spell which catches the whole party in its area of effect. However, everyone except Jex resists this enchantment.

[sblock=Jex]Jex is confused. Next round, he will only babble incoherently.[/sblock]
The yellow-robed wizard follows suit, casting a fireball which bursts near Fuller and catches the party in its flames. Fuller and Girgal dodge the worst of it, and Aram ducks near the wall and avoids being burned altogether, while Jex and Ripclaw are burned more badly.

The other yellow-robed spellcaster directs his ghostly flail to attack Aram, and casts another spell at Aram. Aram resists the spell but the ghostly flail first misses but then whacks him hard.

The blue-robed spellcaster moves west into position, as does the man with the orbiting stone.

The archers shoot at Aram, and one arrow actually scratches him.

The weird monster attacks Aram, trying to crush him with its pincers and bite. Only one pincer hits, dealing a nasty wound.

The small winged creatures fly over the water, wheeling around.

[sblock=hp]Aram hp 53/82
Girgal hp 17/66 + blind + blindsight; Ripclaw hp 25/57 + irritated by mephit breath
Jex hp 31/59 + confused; Eissun hp 41/75[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~......T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~s~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~OO....X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~OO....X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~o~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~G~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<F~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<J~X::H:XEE~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X::::XEE~~XXXXXXX
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~AXXXX:X....X:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QSSQ::::.P.,::::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QSSQ:b::.P#.SS::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......:I:bbb....SS::::d
:::::::::::||||||||||||||.....Lctw:bb....::::::X
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....::::::X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X:::::X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXXXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================

* = center of stinking cloud (20' radius)
# = center of dusk & dawn (20' radius)

o = small, winged creature (wet)
s = other small, winged creature (dry) 10' up in air

A = Aram
G = Girgal (unconscious) + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun (underwater)

e = small earth elemental

QQ
QQ = ogre (both are down)

OO
OO = owlbear

T = tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

b = leather-armored archer from top floor of gatehouse
f = archer who dropped bow & drew flail

P = plate armored figure
I = plate armored man w/Ioun stone
L = blue-robed spellcaster (surrounded by blue flames)
w = yellow-robed man
c = other yellow-robed man
t = other plate-armored man


==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

H = ladder

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 17/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
Ripclaw  HP 25/57

Barely awakened, Girgal activates his belt's healing powers.
"We have to get out of here!" He urges the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Girgal uses all charges of his healer's belt on himself (heals 4d8 HP)
Rippclaw defends him.

+9/+4 ranged touch, 1d6+5 fie damage

active:
barkskin
enhance wild shape

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Spot +17, Listen +18

not final:
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame [/s]2[/s], vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Stone Shape, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Dispel Magic, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57 (-)
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

Cursing at the barrage of magic and physical power being directed his way, and hearing Girgal's call to retreat, the dervish throws himself into a backward sumersault. Aram tumbles nimbly over the waters, and back out of the reach of the strange elephantine creature.


*AC 31, HP 53/82


Total Defense (+6 to AC), Tumble +19 vrs. DC 15 to avoid AoO, move 15' straight backward.*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 24, 2011)

Jex feels... strange. Like there's... "Bubbles!" he exclaims. "Pudding! Lute painting wheels!" and further random, excited statements flow from his mouth in an unstopping, demented flood.

Eissun stays under the water.

[sblock=OOC]
This isn't going to end well... I know you said babble incoherently, but randomly shouting inane things seemed to do the same and could well be more entertaining. 

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 74 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 3/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 41/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2011)

"I hope this works" Fuller says as he casts a spell which silences the area where the enemy spellcasters are.

However, they seem prepared for such a tactic, as the armored spellcaster silently produces a spell which dispels the silence.

The blue-robed young mage throws a ball of fire which bursts to envelop the party. This time, all of you dodge the hottest flames, but only Aram and Ripclaw escape being burned it.

The man with the orbiting stone shoots his bow twice at Aram, scoring one hit.

The yellow-robed wizard casts a spell, which appears to have no effect as Jex resists it.

The ghostly flail continues to miss Aram.

The other yellow-robed spellcaster produces a loud and painful burst of sound which catches the whole party. It hurts you but all resist being stunned by it.

ooc: Aram hp 38/82; Girgal hp 22/66; Ripclaw hp 21/57; Jex hp 12/59; Eissun hp 41/75

[sblock=Jex]Jex must flee at top speed next round.[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
=========================================================
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~......T...........
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.T......XXXXX-XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.OO.....X        |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~o~~~........X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~s<<~~~~~~~~~~~~OO....X        X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~OO....X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X
          |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.....XX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~G~~~~~~~~~~...X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<FAXXXX~~~~~XXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<J~X::H:XEE~~X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X::::XEE~~XXXXXXX
:[:::[:::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXX:X....X:::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QSSQ::::.P.,::::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||....QSSQ:b::.P#.SS::::X
:::::::::::||||||||||||||......I::bbb....SS::::d
:::::::::::||||||||||||||.....Lctw:bb....::::::X
:[::::[::::||||||||||||||..<<~~XXXXdX....::::::X
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X:::::X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~XXXXXXX
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~X    X~~~~X
          X~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~XXXX~~~~~XXXX
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...X
         ..^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~...XXX
         XX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO..XX        X
XXXXXXXXXXX^^^^{~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~.OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~......X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...X        X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~...OO...|        |
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........X        X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~~<<~~~~~~~~~~........XXXXX-XXXX
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~.......T..........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
=========================================================

* = center of stinking cloud (20' radius)
# = center of dusk & dawn (20' radius)

o = small, winged creature (wet)
s = other small, winged creature (dry) 10' up in air

A = Aram
G = Girgal (unconscious) + Ripclaw
J = Jex
F = Fuller

EE
EE = Eissun (underwater)

e = small earth elemental

QQ
QQ = ogre (both are down)

OO
OO = owlbear

T = tree

SS
SS = red & black monster

{ = canoe

b = leather-armored archer from top floor of gatehouse
f = archer who dropped bow & drew flail

P = plate armored figure
I = plate armored man w/Ioun stone
L = blue-robed spellcaster (surrounded by blue flames)
w = yellow-robed man
c = other yellow-robed man
t = other plate-armored man


==== = outer wall of the compound

.... = land

~~~~ = water

<< = waterfall
<<

|||| = stairs

H = ladder

::
:: = covered walkway 
(note: moat house has 2 levels; upper level covers lover walkway.
There are arrow slits around the wall of the upper level.)

^^
^^ = covered porch
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 24, 2011)

Jex sees something terrifying! Not the big red-black monster-thing. No, something worse. Something of pure nightmares! He turns and runs, screaming in terror.

Eissun feels the pull of his link with his master. The shadow elemental floats its way along, keeping within range of the power.

[sblock=OOC]
Then flee it is. If there's room, I suppose it's a Run action. Or just a double-move if not. Eissun follows along, staying within 60 feet at all times.

Jex AC 20 (18 normally), HP 59/59; Caul of Shadow has 73 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2) (used 3/6)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 41/75; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are the 'xx' the outer wall? If yes, Girgal shares a spiderclimb with Ripclaw and Ripclaw makes a double-move to the right wall to escape the keep with Girgal.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

Seeing his companions completely fall apart and flee in random directions, Aram swears loudly. Realizing there is nothing he can do at this point except to flee himself, the dervish retreats in the direction they had originally come from. He moves with a swiftness that few in the natural world can match.


*AC 25, HP 38/82

Run (x4): 180 foot move back toward where they entered the temple complex, over water as much as possible.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2011)

In his heavy armor, Fuller has the most trouble fleeing quickly. He gets shot in the back with magic missiles, and slips when trying to climb down the outer wall, coming within a hair's breadth of unconsciousness. However, he manages to heal himself somewhat and casts a spell to speed the party's escape, and others to start healing the party. Jex continues to misbehave, even swinging at Fuller, and slowing the party's progress for the better part of a minute.

There are some arrows shot from the towers at the fleeing group, but they are not on target. The temple dwellers, though prepared to defend the place, seem unprepared to mount a pursuit.

Fuller casts a spell that not only cures Girgal's blindness, but heals some of his wounds at the same time.

ooc: Where will you head now? The basic options are to cross the river or not; to head for farms or out to the woods; or even to circle back and attack the temple again.

Fuller was able to heal much of the party's wounds, at least for the humanoids, partly thanks to his extended mass lesser vigor and mass lesser vigor spells, but is doing so he is basically completely out of spells.

Fuller lets you know that he can not heal any more for the rest of the day, and his preference is to head to the woods.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Aram is obviously not happy about having to withdraw, but he finds himself nodding in agreement with Fuller's desires. "I agree with Fuller. We should head into the woods and attempt to find a place where we can rest undisturbed. And when we return to that place, we must return prepared."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 29, 2011)

Jex is obviously displeased with how things went and his own performance. "Yes, I quite agree... And I'm very, very sorry about that whole business, with the gibbering, running, screaming and taking a swing at you. I don't know what happened; one moment, I was thinking clearly, the next everything became a chaotic fog." The shadowcaster's shoulders slump.

"But at least we now have a clearer picture of their defenses."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Aram sighs. "Too clear." With that, the dervish begins to lead the way into the woods, and out of sight of the temple.


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2011)

"Perhaps we do" Fuller notes. "But I am pretty sure that the Master was not among the men we fought today."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

"Agreed," says Aram. "Though I am a bit disheartened by the amount of magical power The Master's men seem to have at their command."


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2011)

"We should have expected that" Fuller declares.

After a long flight into the woods, with no sign that you have been followed, the party makes camp in a small clearing.

Fuller spends a long time in prayer, while many of the others take the opportunity to do some training. And indeed, recent events have given you much exposure to fighting styles and skills, magic, and creatures that you have rarely or never before encountered. Girgal examines the plants and small animals in the forest, noting subtle differences compared to the ones he is used to.

Finally, it is time to camp for the night. You set the usual watches.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

You are in a hot desert, even though the sun is low on the horizon.

Are you dreaming?

In the distance you see large pyramids. From that direction a speck in the air approaches, grows larger - it is a man standing on what looks like a flying rug.

The man approaches, instructing his rug to land. His skin is dark brown, and his robes and turban light brown. His eyes and long beard are jet black.

You try to greet him, but you can't speak.

"You bear my dagger" he says. "Trust it. But be careful, for this is the very last time I can help you. I serve Time, while the enemy serves Entropy. Any direct action by me risks drawing the eye of Orcus, lord of Entropy, directly to you.

You were fortunate that the enemy was away at the war front. That may not last.

You must let the dagger guide you to the Soul Gem of Thanatos. It will know what to do. Once the gem is defeated, the enemy will become mortal. Perhaps then you could defeat him, but he will still be very powerful.

Incidently, though the secrets to the gem are lost to your time, there is a simple spell which is derived from similar principles. A wizard may thus transfer his soul to another body, by way of a magic jar in the form of a gem, while his own body would appear dead.

Good luck.

Hrollan!" he says to his rug, and it takes off.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Thoughts and images seem to flash before your eyes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

It is morning. 

On the ground in the middle of the clearing is an intricately made 10' square carpet - the same one you saw in the 'dream'.

ooc: Level up!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

After waking up, Aram ponders the night's dream. He sits, and removes the crystal dagger from his belt. He focuses his mind upon the weapon, wondering if it can tell him anything at this time.


*OOC: It will likely be this weekend before I can get Aram leveled up.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2011)

[sblock=Aram]Right now, Aram feels only a faint pull from the dagger, no doubt towards the Temple.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

"Well, the dagger seems to indicate that we should head back to the Temple." The dervish shrugs. "No real surprise there." Aram glances at the carpet sitting in the middle of the camp. "If I had to guess from the dream and the presence of this...gift...I would venture that this Soul Gem might be located in the air ship above the Temple. I think that should be our course for the day."


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2011)

"Perhaps" Fuller says. He seems more confident this morning. "By the way, I wonder what's in that invisible box you found. Do you think you could open it?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

"I had forgotten," says Aram, smiling at the priest. "Your memory is obviously better than mine." With that, the dervish withdraws the invisible box from his pack, and begins turning it in his hands, getting a feel for it. With his tools set nearby, and his spectacles over his eyes, he goes to work on trying to open the unseen container.


*OOC: Not sure what you need for this, or what the penalties for opening an invisible box might be:

Search +15, Open Locks +15, Disable Device +12*


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2011)

Aram manages to open the invisible metal box, which turns out to be snapped closed, not locked.

Inside is a pouch which contains several diamonds.

"Excellent" Fuller says. "If the need arises, I believe I would now be able to cast the spell to raise the dead - though I've not prepared it today. These, or some of them, would be a necessary ingredient."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Aram tosses the diamonds to the cleric. "Keep them safe then, my friend, as they are worth more than their weight in gold."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

"This is true for most diamonds, by what I have heard. Do we have some diamond dust, too?" Girgal asks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Aram shrugs and smiles at Girgal. "We could crush one."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Aram packs his gear and prepares for the day. Once that is complete, he moves to inspect the flying carpet. "So, time for a magic carpet ride?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

Girgal

"I'm ready, I think."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

"Very good." Aram sits down on the magic carpet, legs crossed. He focuses on the rug, and in a clear, low voice says "Hrollan!"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 28, 2011)

"Oh my," Jex mutters as Aram attempts to activate the strange rug. The shadowcaster steps onto the unusual conveyance with Aram. "Here goes nothing, I guess."


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]You could leave Ripclaw behind for now, or Girgal could ride him on the carpet.[/sblock]
The strange carpet lifts off the ground, and Aram directs it to heads towards the temple. It's a strange ride, but steady. You look down at the forest and feel the rush of air as you proceed.

As you near the site of the temple, you can't help but notice that the airship is no longer moored to the tower. Instead, it's visible in the distance, heading south and away.

The carpet seems faster, so you have a choice ...


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2011)

Jex frowns as the situation comes to light. Eissun tries to float along with the carpet, but it's moving fairly quickly for the poor elemental... "Uh, Aram? Is the dagger maybe telling you anything on where to go now? The temple or the airship? It might be best to just go after the airship, as the temple won't be moving. Or at least, I hope it won't be moving..."


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2011)

Aram removes the crystal dagger from his belt and concentrates on it, hoping to get an indication of their next move.


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=Aram]Aram now senses that the dagger's target is on the airship.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

"The dagger indicates that we should go after the ship," says Aram. He focuses on the carpet, and on catching the fleeing airship.


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2011)

As the carpet approaches it, the airship begins to descend. It is a fairly small ship. You can see that it is an otherwise typical small sailing ship, with the sail unfurled.

The ship is manned by a skeleton crew - literally. Animated skeletons begin trimming the sail.

There are also two figures in plate mail armor on the ship, awaiting your approach as it touches down in a large clearing. The bottom of the ship is flat enough that it looks stable.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

"Prepare yourselves," calls Aram to his companions as he aims the carpet at the ship. "We are going in!" The dervish draws his blades, ready to leap from the carpet and engage the foe.


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2011)

As you approach the airship, Father Fuller casts a spell to fortify the party.

"How do you want to play this?" he asks the others. "Lead off with ranged attacks? Get up close first? Try to talk to them? I have fire spells today, perhaps burning the ship is an option."


(ooc: +1 morale bonus to AC and saves)

ooc: Any other buffing?


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

"Talking to them would be pointless, I believe. What about we fly close enough for you three to jump to the deck, then I take the carpet out a bit farther and pepper them with some ranged castings and similar things and let Eissun help you out. I wouldn't go too far away, as most of my magic doesn't reach very far, but far enough that they wouldn't be able to stab me. Always a danger for a weak little caster like me," Jex prattles on with a weak smile. He makes a couple of gestures (his shadow making different ones) and his face falls into a slight shadow.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex casts Caul of Shadow on himself.

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 66/66; Caul of Shadow has 80 rounds remaining; (FF's spell unknown)
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch, Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 0/2; Extend Mystery used 0/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 72/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Girgal casts some spells to increase his fighting capabilities.

[sblock=ooc]

active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
just before arriving: Air walk

----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

Aram let's Jex take control of the rug, and prepares to leap aboard the ship.


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2011)

As the carpet approaches the airship, you see that one of the men there wears strange, black plate armor - just as the statue of the Master outside the cell where Father Fuller was held had. He bears a shield and a flail.

The other man wears ordinary-looking plate armor, and carries a flail and a composite longbow. Currently, it's the bow that he's aiming.

Around them, about a dozen skeletons continue with their sailing work, oblivious to anything else.

Father Fuller casts a couple of long-range spells at the men there. He shakes his head.

"Hold on. They're armored men but they may be priests - that guy in black could be the Master! They haven't cast attack spells yet but that could be because they don't want us to fly away hit and run style.

They're resisting my silence spells. I have one left. Aram, if you intend to engage them in hand to hand combat, I propose to cast it on you. Your call. It affects a twenty foot radius and lasts a little less than ten minutes - unless dismissed or dispelled, of course."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

Aram nods. "An excellent plan." Noting that one of the men may indeed be the Master, Aram sheaths his second scimitar and instead draws the crystal dagger from his belt. "Just make sure you cover my back, since I'll be unable to hear anything."


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2011)

As Aram grasps the crystal dagger, it glows white.

[sblock=Aram]Aram feels the power of the crystal. It seems to be trying to take control of him, but for now, he resists.[/sblock]
"I'll cast it at the last moment, since it would also interfere with our own spellcasting" Fuller says. "First, I'll give us a bit of a head start on healing. It's wasteful, but in the thick of combat, there will be little time to cast it."

He casts a spell on himself, Aram, Girgal, and Jex. The spell has no apparent effect yet. (ooc: mass lesser vigor)

However, his plans are interrupted as the men on the landed airship decide to act.

The man in dark armor - perhaps the infamous Master - with his flail now hanging at his side to free up his right hand for spellcasting - chants briefly. A huge column of fire roars downwards from the sky, engulfing the flying carpet and badly burning much of the party. Only Aram is able to duck out of the way, leaning precariously over the front edge of the carpet. Eissun, following the carpet, is out of the way.

The other armored man unleashes an arrow, which glows with flame as it arcs through the air. This shot is very well aimed (or perhaps simply lucky) and it strikes Girgal, further wounding the halfling. His followup shot sails harmlessly over the flying group.

"Damn!" Fuller casts a healing spell which washes over the entire party, soothing some of the burns.

[sblock=hp]Aram 98/98, Jex 44/66, Eissun 82/82, Girgal 39/73, Ripclaw 34/57
Aram, Jex, Girgal: 16 rounds of mass lesser vigor (fast heal 1) left.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.......==................
......=ss=..............
.....=sccs=..............
.....|s.Ms|..............
.....|s..s|..............
.....|s.Ps|..............
.....|s[]s|..............
.....|s..s|..............
.....|sccs|..............
.....=sccs=.......AF...EE
......=ss=........GJ...EE
.......==................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on flying carpet)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
G = Girgal + Ripclaw (on flying carpet)
J = Jex (on flying carpet)

EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)

c = crate or chest

[] = mast

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]
ooc: PCs to act.

Note: The carpet has a movement rate of 40' and average maneuverability.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 6, 2011)

'Wonderful, just wonderful. Nothing like a scorching burn to start the day" Jex grumbles before calling out, "Carpet, forward and toward the ship!"

He then makes a few arcane gestures and a blob of shadow covers his hand. Eissun swiftly flies after the carpet and covers the near end of the ship in shadow.

[sblock=OOC]
Moving the carpet 40 feet west. If any of you can make the jump, awesome, if not there's always next turn. Jex casts Reach, Extended Umbral Touch (duration 16 minutes, 30 ft range). 
Eissun flies forward 40 feet and casts Dusk and Dawn (duration 50 minutes) centered between the two south-most skeletons and the crates just north of them.

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 45/66; Caul of Shadow has 80 rounds remaining; Umbral Touch has 160 rounds remaining; (FF's spell unknown)
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 1/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 40/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Girgal grunts and activates his healing belt. He also goes prone on the carpet.

[sblock=ooc]

uses 1 charge of the healing belt. Heals 2d6.

'Prone' increases AC vs ranged attacks.

active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
just before arriving: Air walk

----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Aram stands, knees bent to keep his balance, as he goes full defensive. He prepares to leap down upon the armored men as soon as the carpet moves near enough.

*Full defense until he can jump down and engage The Master*


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2011)

ooc: This is the map after the carpet's movement this round.

The carpet only has average maneuverability, so it can't stop or turn on a dime.

So this might be a good place for Aram to jump from, rather than have him wait. Rhun, do you want to try that instead of using the full defense, and if so where are you going for?

As for the height of the carpet at this point, that's pretty much up to you guys but I'm thinking not too high above the boat.

I'll complete the round with NPC actions after Rhun replies.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.......==................
......=ss=..............
.....=sccs=..............
.....|s.Ms|..............
.....|s..s|..............
.....|s.Ps|..............
.....|s[]s|..............
.....|s..s|..............
.....|sccs|..............
.....=sccsAF...EE........
......=ss=GJ...EE........
.......==................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on flying carpet)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
G = Girgal + Ripclaw (on flying carpet)
J = Jex (on flying carpet)

EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)

c = crate or chest

[] = mast

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2011)

Aram leaps, aiming to land atop the crates.


*Aram is aiming for the upper right hand "c" square of the crates. Jump +21, Tumble +20 (if needed to reduce falling damage)*


----------



## kinem (Jun 21, 2011)

With a dull thunk, Aram lands feet first on the crate.

The man in black armor casts a spell at Aram, but the desert warrior resists it.

The archer takes aim at Aram as well, sending two flaming arrows bouncing off Aram's mithral armor.

The skeletons continue to ignore everything but their sailor tasks. Many simply stand idle.

The flying carpet continues on, swooping past the landed boat.

ooc: PCs to act. Note that the carpet has a _minimum_ forward speed of 20'. I still put it where it last was on the map since you can direct it.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.......==................
......=ss=..............
.....=sccs=..............
.....|s.Ms|..............
.....|s..s|..............
.....|s.Ps|..............
.....|s[]s|..............
.....|s..s|..............
.....|scAs|..............
.....=sccs#F...EE........
......=ss=GJ...EE........
.......==................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on crate)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
G = Girgal + Ripclaw (on flying carpet)
J = Jex (on flying carpet)
# = corner of flying carpet

carpet was moving to the left on this map

EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)

c = crate or chest

[] = mast (does not fill full squares, so it can be passed or shot past)

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 40/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Girgal finally let's go of the carpet, using his active spell to move below the railing from the outside.

[sblock=ooc]

Ripclaw isn't with Girgal. He was left on the ground.


moves from the carpet under the ship's rail for cover with Air Walk.
uses 1 charge of the healing belt. Heals 2d6.

active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
Air walk

----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Jex guides the carpet forward and commands it to turn towards the bow of the ship. He reaches out and seems to take hold of the Master's shadow, calling it up from the deck of the ship. It turns from mere shade to inky pool and reaches out to encircle the Master!

Eissun, meanwhile, keeps going for the ship and strikes at one of the skeletal crew near the stern.

[sblock=OOC]
Let's use that carpet to go around on the port side and forward (not sure of precise location, but enough to at least get above the ship and clear line of sight/effect on the Master). Using Shadow Evocation to cast Resilient Sphere (Reflex DC 20 negates, lasts 80 rounds) on the Master.
Eissun moves 6 West and attacks one of the skeletons. It should be in darkness, so +10 Touch for 1d8+1 damage, since they are immune to Cold.

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 46/66; Caul of Shadow has 79 rounds remaining; Umbral Touch has 159 rounds remaining; (FF's spell unknown)
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 1/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
Dusk and Dawn: Used 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2011)

Aram steps forward, off of the crate, and slashes his blades at the two nearest skeletons in an attempt to clear the line to the real foes. As he does, he tries to use the ship's mast as cover against the incoming arrows.



*HP: 98/98, AC 27 [CE3]
5' step forward, 3-points combat expertise, attack skeleton to right, and skeleton to right and 1 square up (next to the mast).

Full Attack: +9/+4 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +9/+4 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2011)

Jex's magical attack on "the Master" (if such he is) fizzles as the shadows barely stir. It doesn't look like "the Master" dodged the resilient sphere, so he must have some other way of resisting magic.

Eissun moves into the shadowy end of the ship and strikes out, causing one of the animated skeletons to collapse into a pile of bones.

With scimitar blows, Aram knocks two of the skeletons into rubble as well.

As the carpet swings by the ship, Fuller casts a spell of haste on the party, speeding you all up.

"The Master" calls down another massive column of fire, engulfing the flying carpet and catching Jex and Fuller in it, but they both dodge the worst of it.

(ooc: 21 damage; Jex hp 24/66. Note that you still have the fast healing 1).

"Attack the strangers!" "the Master" orders the skeletons.

The archer shoots twice at Jex, but his flaming arrows miss.

The skeletons shift around, with three of them getting into position to attack Aram. Six claw attacks come at him, and while not particularly skillful, by chance one of them gets through his defenses and gives him a bad scratch. (ooc: 4 damage)

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.......==................
......=..=..............
.....=sccs=..............
.....|s.Ms|..............
...#F|s..s|..............
...#J|ssPs|..............
.....|s[]2|..............
.....|ssA2|..............
.....|scc.|..............
.....=.cczE..............
......=ssEE..............
.......==G...............
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on crate)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
G = Girgal
J = Jex (on flying carpet)
# = corner of flying carpet

carpet now moving "North" on this map

EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)
z = deal skeleton
2 = dead skeleton + animated skeleton

c = crate or chest

[] = mast (does not fill full squares, so it can be passed or shot past)

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2011)

Aram growls low under his breath, having hoped to break through the skeleton horde and get to the real foes. He continues his assault, aiming attacks at all three of the skeletons that are within striking distance.



*HP: 95/98, AC 27 [CE3] - Lesser Vigor in Effect
5' step forward, 3-points combat expertise. Aram will aim attack at all three close skeletons, striking one until it falls, then the next, then the next...

Full Attack: +9/+4 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +9/+4 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)*


----------



## kinem (Jun 24, 2011)

Three more skeletons fall before Aram's flurry of scimitars.

ooc: Girgal, Jex to act


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 26, 2011)

Jex hisses as he is burned again, saved only by his quick reflexes. He wheels the carpet around to the ship's bow and shouts out, "Now's your chance, Father! Jump!" As the carpet flies over, Jex throws a bolt of shadow-stuff at the archer.
Eissun floats in the shadows and works on taking down more of the skeletons.

[sblock=OOC]
Trying to get the carpet near the ship's bow so Father Fuller can jump down/aboard, preferably on the clear spots or the crates. Also, throwing an Umbral Touch at the archer (+8 Ranged Touch for 5d6 damage and DC 19 Fort save or be Slowed, as the spell).
Eissun full attacks on the nearest skeleton, changing targets if it falls on the first strike. 2 attacks and they should be +10 Touch for 1d8+1 damage.

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 25/66; Caul of Shadow has 78 rounds remaining; Umbral Touch has 148 rounds remaining; (FF's spell unknown)
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 1/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
Dusk and Dawn: Used 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2011)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 43/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Still badly hurt, Girgal casts a regenerative spell on himself. Doubting the armored man is really the Master, he waits a bit for returning to the fight.

[sblock=ooc]

Ripclaw isn't with Girgal. He was left on the ground.

move: stay with the air ship
standard: cast vigor (lesser)

active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
Air walk

----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2011)

Jex's shadowy shot strikes the archer, who flinches in pain but resists being slowed by it.

Eissun misses on his first swipe against the skeleton, but re-kills the undead with his next attack.

ooc: Girgal (like the other PCs) already benefits from (mass) Lesser Vigor (fast healing 1) as it was cast by Fuller just before the battle, and he would know it doesn't stack, so he should choose another action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Girgal will wildshape (standard action). Not sure in what, but will post it with my next turn.


----------



## kinem (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuller casts a spell and touches Jex before jumping on to the ship. "May the gods be with you."

Jex feels some of his wounds heal. (ooc: heal 30 hp)

The black-armored spellcaster sends a jolt of intense sound at Aram, who resists some of the shaking but is still hurt. (ooc: 23 damage)

The archer follows the lead of the spellcaster in targeting Aram, and hits with one of two flaming arrows he sends towards the warrior, then steps away from Aram. (ooc: 15 damage)

The skeletons move in and attack Aram as well, and one scratches him with its claw. (ooc: 1 damage)

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.........................
.......##................
.......J#................
.......=F................
......=s.=...............
.....=sccs=..............
.....|..Ms|..............
.....|..Ps|..............
.....|.sss|..............
.....|.[]2|..............
.....|s2Az|..............
.....|scc.|..............
.....=.cczE..............
......=ssEE..............
.......==G...............
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on crate)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
G = Girgal
J = Jex (on flying carpet)
# = corner of flying carpet

carpet now moving "East" on this map

EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)
z = deal skeleton
2 = dead skeleton + animated skeleton

c = crate or chest

[] = mast (does not fill full squares, so it can be passed or shot past)

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2011)

ooc: I forgot to update the carpet's direction of travel last time. It's now going ''east".


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll get my post up tonight, Kinem. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2011)

Aram grimaces against the pain of his wounds, throwing himself into motion...he tumbles past the enemy skeletons, bringing him within striking distance of the flaming archer. As he slides to a stop, he slashes with his blade, hoping to catch the foe by surprise.


*HP: 57/98, AC 25 - Lesser Vigor in Effect
Tumble +20 at half-speed to avoid AoOs (DC21, I think, for avoiding 3 attackers...so automatic). Move 2 squares northwest, then 1 square northeast for 20' total movement.

Attack vrs archer-guy: +14 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+4 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) *


----------



## kinem (Jul 13, 2011)

Aram tumbles past the skeletons, arriving next to the archer - and the spellcaster.

Aram's blade strikes the archer, but not in a vital area.

[sblock=Aram]You feel that the crystal dagger (which you are no longer holding, as apparently you drew your other scimitar at some point  ) is vibrating.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.........................
.......##................
.......J#................
.......=F................
......=s.=...............
.....=sccs=..............
.....|..Ms|..............
.....|.APs|..............
.....|.sss|..............
.....|.[]2|..............
.....|s2.z|..............
.....|scc.|..............
.....=.cczE..............
......=ssEE..............
.......==G...............
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on crate)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
G = Girgal
J = Jex (on flying carpet)
# = corner of flying carpet

carpet now moving "North" on this map

EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)
z = deal skeleton
2 = dead skeleton + animated skeleton

c = crate or chest

[] = mast (does not fill full squares, so it can be passed or shot past)

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]
ooc: Girgal & Jex to act


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock=Kinem]Yeah, not sure how that happened! LOL. Old habit I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 53/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Girgal comes in sight again, a massive beast of a dinosaur covered in spikes and horns. I bellows and more dinosaurs appear amids the enemies.

[sblock=ooc]
current form:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...310556953-x5-temple-death-ic-bloodstriker.jpg

AC 32 (T11, FF32)

move: come up enough to see enemies (still cover)
standard: cast Summon Nature's Ally 4 to summ0on 3 Dire Wolves (re-skinned as dinosaurs)
(they benefit from augment summoning)

he healed damage from active mass lesser vigor and from changing shape.


active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
Air walk

----

Currents stats


----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2011)

Jex guides the carpet around to the south-west, trying to get it to simply circle the fight now. He sends another black bolt at the archer, trying to give Aram a hand out there.

Eissun continues bashing through the skeletons in the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]
Another Umbral Touch, this time into melee, on the archer. +4 (no Precise Shot) ranged touch, 5d6 and DC 19 Fort save or be Slowed.
Eissun full attacks on the skeletons, +10 Touch for 1d8+1 each. I'm hesitant to bring him up to the rest of the fight, since he'd need to create darkness in order to fight effectively (as in, not take big penalties on his attack/damage)...

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 26/66 (Lesser Vigor factored in); Caul of Shadow has 77 rounds remaining; Umbral Touch has 137 rounds remaining; (FF's spell unknown)
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 1/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
Dusk and Dawn: Used 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2011)

The archer's movements slow after Jex's shadowy bolt strikes him.

Eissun smashes two more skeletons.

Fuller prepares himself to cast a certain spell as soon as he sees 'The Master' casting a spell.

That preparation proves vital as the dark-armored man, taking care not to leave himself open for attack, does begin to cast a spell. Fuller's _dispel magic_ successfully counters it.

The archer drops his bow and draws his flail for close combat.

The nearby skeletons miss Aram.

ooc: PCs to act. Summoned dinosaurs will appear just before the beginning of Girgal's actions for the round.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.......=F................
......=s.=ww.............
.....=sccsww.............
.....ww.Msww.............
.....wwAPsww.............
.....|ssss|.J#...........
.....|s[]2|.##...........
.....|.2.z|..............
.....|.cc.|..............
.....=.cczE..............
......=zzEE..............
.......=GG...............
........GG...............
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on crate)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
J = Jex (on flying carpet)
# = corner of flying carpet

GG
GG = Girgal (dino form)

carpet now moving "South" on this map........

ww
ww = "dire wolf" dinosaur


EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)
z = deal skeleton
2 = dead skeleton + animated skeleton

c = crate or chest

[] = mast (does not fill full squares, so it can be passed or shot past)

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 54/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Girgal-saurus gallops on the air around the ship. Finding a good place, his eyes turn suddenly red before caustic blood sprays from them.

Meanwhile, large quadrupedal carnivorous repltiles appear around the skeleton crew and the plated men, attacking them with vicious bites.

[sblock=ooc]
current form:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...310556953-x5-temple-death-ic-bloodstriker.jpg

AC 32 (T11, FF32)

move: up left
standard: blood squirt to fire the line between Aram and the summoned dinos to "hit" 3 skeletons and P.

2d6 acid damage (Reflex 19 for half)
can do this again in 1d4 rounds.

he healed damage from active mass lesser vigor and from changing shape.


active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
Air walk

----

Currents stats


----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

Aram drops one scimitar and draws the crystal dagger, which he then thrusts toward The Master!


*HP: 58/98, AC 25 - Lesser Vigor in Effect

Drop Scimitar (FA), Draw Crystal Dagger (MA), Attack (SA)

Attack vrs The Master w/ Crystal Dagger: +13 (?) *


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 24, 2011)

Jex keeps the carpet circling the battlefield and sends a black bolt of shadow at the (apparent) Master. Eissun drifts along and keeps swiping at skeletons.

[sblock=OOC]
Umbral Touch on the Master, +4 ranged touch (no Precise Shot) for 5d6 and DC 19 Fort or Slow.
Eissun 5-ft steps North and takes a Full Attack on the skeletons in reach. I'm not sure if they're still in the shadows or not. Without Shadow Mastery, he's at +9 Touch for 1d8 damage each.

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 27/66 (Lesser Vigor factored in); Caul of Shadow has 76 rounds remaining; Umbral Touch has 126 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 1/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
Dusk and Dawn: Used 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 28, 2011)

Three dinosaurs appear, and each bites a skeleton, chomping it to bits.

Dinosaur-form Girgal's acid breath strikes and destroys three skeletons, though the armored man dodges most of it.

Aram draws the crystal dagger, which now glows brightly white. Though it's blunt, he thrusts at 'the Master' and strikes the man's armor.

Jex's umbral attack strikes 'the Master' as well, hurting but not slowing him, as the flying carpet circles around.

The 'Master' casts a spell of command: "Flee!"

The other man, now armed with his flail, swipes it at Aram but misses twice.

[sblock=Aram]When Aram draws the crystal dagger, he feels it trying to take control of him again, but he resists it.

He begins to get some communications from the dagger. He understands that the dagger's strike on 'the Master', harmless though it may have seemed to others, has had a very important effect: it dispelled the man's protective spells.

He also gets the idea that the crate next to 'the Master' has something very important in it.

However, Aram is unable to resist 'the Master's' command spell. He must flee. It's a greater command, so he must save every round or continue to flee.[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
.......=F................
......=s.=ww.............
.....=zcczww.............
.....ww.Mzww.............
.....wwAPzww.............
.....|szss|..............
.....|z[]2|..............
....GG.2.z|..............
....GG.cc.|..............
.....=.cczE..............
......===EE..............
.......==................
.......J#................
.......##................
.........................
.........................
.........................

A = Aram (on crate)
F = Fuller (on flying carpet)
J = Jex (on flying carpet)
# = corner of flying carpet

GG
GG = Girgal (dino form)

carpet now moving "west" on this map........

ww
ww = "dire wolf" dinosaur


EE
EE = Eissun

s = skeleton sailor (no armor or weapons carried)
z = dead skeleton
2 = dead skeleton + animated skeleton

c = crate or chest

[] = mast (does not fill full squares, so it can be passed or shot past)

P = plate-armored man w/bow & flail

M = man in black plate armor w/shield & flail (the Master?)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2011)

Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 55/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

Girgal-saurus seems to just stand there. But he communes with the elemental power of fire, causing a medium sized fiery raptor to appear!

The summoned reptiles continue their vicious bites, trying to drag the plate wearing man to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]
current form:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...310556953-x5-temple-death-ic-bloodstriker.jpg

AC 32 (T11, FF32)

standard: summon elemental feat to call a medium sized fire elemental to the square just below Aram's.

he healed damage from active mass lesser vigor.

rds until next squirt: 1 of 4

active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
Air walk

----

Currents stats


----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

Aram turns and runs past Girgal's summoned dinosaur, fleeing in unnatural fright from the Master. The dervish leaps up on the gunwale, and then down to the ground below, tumbling (+20) to lesson the impact of the fall (if necessary, not sure how tall the ship is).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 2, 2011)

Jex curses as Aram starts obeying the Master. Hoping to keep the enemies from unleashing much more destruction on him and his allies, he throws another shadow bolt at the Master, hoping this one slows him down. "Eissun, leave the skeletons and get the leaders!"
Eissun blankets the prow of the ship in shadow and flies above the archer.

[sblock=OOC]
Jex uses another shot of Umbral Touch on the Master while keeping the carpet circling. In fact, probably circle closer, then shoot. Should be the same modifiers as before.
Eissun uses Dusk and Dawn, centered on the corner between the Master and his buddy and where Aram was until recently. Then Eissun flies above the archer, taking advantage of his reach. 
(As a reminder, creatures with Darkvision can see perfectly through Dusk and Dawn. Those without darkvision have to deal with the shadowy illumination.)

Jex AC 21 (18 normally), HP 28/66 (Lesser Vigor factored in); Caul of Shadow has 75 rounds remaining; Umbral Touch has 115 rounds remaining
Fundamentals (usable 3 each): Caul of Shadow (used 1), Black Candle, Arrow of Dusk (x2)
Lvl 1 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Life Fades, Carpet of Shadow
Lvl 2 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each): Flesh Fails, Black Fire
Lvl 3 Apprentice Mysteries (2 per day each: Umbral Touch (used 1), Clinging Darkness
Lvl 4 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Shadow Evocation, Warp Spell
Lvl 5 Initiate Mysteries (1 per day each): Echo Spell
Reach Mystery: used 1/2; Extend Mystery used 1/3

Eissun AC 12, HP 82/82; Incorporeal
Dusk and Dawn: Used 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2011)

Two of the wolf-like dinosaurs miss, but the third bites the black-armored 'Master'.

Jex's new shadowy bolt strikes the Master, though again fails to slow him.

Father Fuller unleashes a lance of loud sound at the same enemy, and this is enough to bring down the black-armored priest!

The flail-wielding man formerly known as the archer strikes one of the wolf-like dinosaurs, but not hard enough to bring it down.

Fighting on alone against the dinosaurs and the heroes, the man is soon brought down ...









*OOC:*


Thinks to some lucky rolls and Aram's use of the crystal dagger which dispelled the Master's protections, the party gained a clear advantage. I saw no need to play out the rest of this battle. At this point, will you attempt to stabilize the defeated foes? What will you do afterwards?







When Aram manages to clear his head and return to the wooden ship, the dagger guides him to the crate near where the Master was standing. Inside is a glowing jade sphere, carved with many strange runes.

[sblock=Aram]Aram gets the impression that he must touch the dagger to the sphere.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2011)

Aram touches the crystal dagger to the jade sphere.


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2011)

As Aram thrusts the crystal dagger towards the jade sphere, there is a pop sound and a flash of light. Both items have disappeared.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 19, 2011)

Jex brings the carpet to a stop at the prow of the ship as Eissun's darkness dissipates. He raises a curious eyebrow as the dagger and sphere vanish and simply asks, "Is it done?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuller examines the man in black armor, removing the helmet. The man inside appears to be decaying before your eyes, shriveling to a corpse.

"I think so ... or at least, I think our part is done" Fuller says. "I guess the sphere made this man immortal, and that's over with. He was traveling with it. Perhaps he needed to stay close to it for it to work. I mean, otherwise, why not just hide it in a deep and sealed pit?

Though I suspect that the items that vanished are not destroyed. Such artifacts are not so easily disposed of. I think they will turn up again, somewhere, someday, but I hope it will not be soon."

He searches the body, and takes several items, as well as some papers. "Magic items" he explains "which we can identify later.

And these look like ... plans for the war. If we could return in time, the defenders of Darokin might find these quite useful."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 22, 2011)

Jex squirms a little uncomfortably as the man decays. He gulps and lets out a long-held breath as the rotting finishes its accelerated business. "Hopefully we won't be stuck dealing with them when they turn up again, eh?" he jokes, perking up again. "And as for getting back to Darokin, we do have this wonderful new transport. Shall we?" The shadowcaster makes a slightly-humorous, sweeping gesture towards the carpet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2011)

Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 64/72, F +12,R+8,W+15

"No complains on your plan. But let's make a small detour and retrieve Ripclaw." Girgal says after shifting back.

[sblock=ooc]

he will cast his last vigor (lesser) on himself if necessary.

active:
barkskin
greater magic fang (all NW +1)
Air walk

----

Currents stats


----

Spot +18, Listen +19

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame 2, vigor (lesser) x2 - faery fire,
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), Blindsight, Call Lightning – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), Air Walk, SNA 4 x2 - Enhance wildshape
5 (2) - (SNA 5), Greater stone shape, Panacea - Animal Growth

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2011)

"Well done, friends. A victory worthy of song, indeed." Aram is in good spirits, the long road that he had set out on many weeks before finally seeming to be at its end. He smiles. "Do we know anything about sailing an airship?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 22, 2011)

"Oh, yes, of course we'll pick up Ripclaw before we leave this gods-forsaken land. But, uh... this airship? No, haven't the foggiest of how to work it. I was thinking we would use the carpet. It might be a good idea to burn the airship before we leave it, though. Assuming this thing isn't enchanted to withstand fire."


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2011)

Father Fuller uses some more of his spells to help heal the party.

Unable to coax a response from the airship, the party disables it, destroying the rigging. It proves to be somewhat fire-resistant but not altogether fire proof.

After picking up Ripclaw, the group begins the journey to Darokin. With the flying carpet, this trip proves to be much easier and quicker than the overland trek to the Temple had been. The group still lands for rest and to feed Ripclaw, but the trip is largely uneventful. Even so, it takes several days.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The outnumbered defenders of Darokin had been forced to fall back, as the armies of the Master converged towards Darokin City.

The war appeared lost, until the timely arrival of a force of elven warmages from Alfheim - powerful allies but not always reliable or trusted as they have their own agenda - helped stay the nomads' advance.

Even so, there are several viable routes towards the city, and the Master's forces began to advance again.

The flying carpet had been sighted on its way to the city. After a tense encounter with the outer defenders which nearly ended in disaster, the small group is taken to the generals' camp.

With the new intelligence, an ambush is planned, and word of the Master's demise cheers the troops.

The final battle is hard and bloody, and many are lost on both sides, but in the end the enemy forces - now lacking effective leadership, and composed of disparate forces of orcs, men, and monsters who can barely work together under the best of circumstances - are routed.

When the victory is celebrated, Aram, Girgal, Jex, and Fuller are honored as heroes of Darokin.

Each of them goes on to lead a long and adventurous life, righting many wrongs and gaining much fame along the way.

Meanwhile, the nation of Darokin knows peace for many years.

The desert nomads go back to their old ways of tribal infighting.

The nation of Hule remains largely isolated from the outside world for many years to come.

HERE ENDS X5: TEMPLE OF DEATH

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Epilogue

Hosadus feels like he is drifting in the middle of nothingness.  He can't see anything. Slowly, he begins to hear something. A voice. He is afraid, because he knows whose voice it is - that of his patron, Orcus!

_You have failed. But you have been loyal, and your people still revere you. You may still be of use to me. I am giving you one last chance. This time, do not move until you are sure you are ready. Gain more power and gather many powerful allies and vaster armies. I will tell you how to unlock the true power of Thanatos. This time, you must conquer the world, for the Sphere of Entropy is hungry!_

ooc: The Second War of the Master is featured in Module X10: Red Arrow, Black Shield


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Great game, Kinem...thanks! I can't believe we actually made it from beginning to the end of not one but two modules!


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2011)

ooc: Thanks, and thanks to all of the players!


----------

